# WKY GTG Fall 2012



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

Best GTG yet  
October 26,27,28

Friday night we will order pizza
Saturday we will provide lunch (BBQ) 
Saturday night we will have sandwiches and leftovers. 

All I ask for you to bring is desserts. Pies would be great. Maybe brownies. Cakes. Ok, anything with sugar  

Karaoke and vball will be set up for whoever  



Please feel free to bring your family. We have plenty of room outside for tents, campers..........please tell your wives that I am normal. It takes a little while for some to realize we are not all crazy chainsaw people  

Zip code is 42071. 

Please RSVP. We need a lot to come out. If I'm going to do this much work then you better be here  

More details to come later. Jer will handle the less important things such as wood and saws.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2012)

I will be there if at all possible. I might even see about making this Anna's and Lisa's first GTG. That would be fun.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I will be there if at all possible. I might even see about making this Anna's and Lisa's first GTG. That would be fun.



That would be great!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh and I almost forgot!!!! I used a saw for the first time today. What is the world coming to???? Smh


----------



## young (Jun 18, 2012)

wow 3 days of chainsaws?!?!?!:msp_ohmy: i dont know if i can handle that much chainsawness. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

young said:


> wow 3 days of chainsaws?!?!?!:msp_ohmy: i dont know if i can handle that much chainsawness. :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol. The chainsawness is pretty intense at my house


----------



## Termite (Jun 18, 2012)

Where is it in Kentucky?


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

Murray Ky


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 18, 2012)

4+ hours for me, could be doable depending on the family schedule.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 18, 2012)

If I'm not away on work I will say we'll be there. I told my wife and she said is that close to paducah? I told her yes and she wants to go. There's a big quilt shop or something out there.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in as of now. Sounds like fun and i like the twang in your voice. Lol


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> 4+ hours for me, could be doable depending on the family schedule.



Lexington is like a hop skip and a jump away. Not far at all. Love love Lexington! My basketball heaven


----------



## little possum (Jun 18, 2012)

Quilt Shop! Hooray 044 quilt  haha

A maybe from the Possum clan. Mrs Wiggs, how long did it take yall to get to NC?


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> If I'm not away on work I will say we'll be there. I told my wife and she said is that close to paducah? I told her yes and she wants to go. There's a big quilt shop or something out there.



Largest quilt show in America. I swear it's Huge!!! She would love it. We are about an hour from paducah.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 18, 2012)

sharon and i will be there,,, its on the calender
hey by the way mrs j,, did you watch that dvd i left the other day????


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

little possum said:


> Quilt Shop! Hooray 044 quilt  haha
> 
> A maybe from the Possum clan. Mrs Wiggs, how long did it take yall to get to NC?



10-12 hours to Durham, NC. Depends on if we have kids with us or not


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 18, 2012)

I told her it wasn't too far. I worked in hopkinsville at the ethanol plant about 8 years ago. I spent 8 months out in that area. 

She wants to know if there's daycare service at this gtg


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> sharon and i will be there,,, its on the calender
> hey by the way mrs j,, did you watch that dvd i left the other day????



He didn't tell me you left one. Is it the one of the show?


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Oh and I almost forgot!!!! I used a saw for the first time today. What is the world coming to???? Smh



now its time to get the 066 out for a test run,,
i can tell you that sharon isn't affraid to run any saw now


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> He didn't tell me you left one. Is it the one of the show?



shoot him!!!!!, it must be still out on the work bench,, it has all 4 shows on it, commercial free


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I told her it wasn't too far. I worked in hopkinsville at the ethanol plant about 8 years ago. I spent 8 months out in that area.
> 
> She wants to know if there's daycare service at this gtg



Hahaha. Now that is funny!!  no day care but the kids usually have a blast. How old are yours?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 18, 2012)

I just have one 3 year old girl.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 18, 2012)

well at least this gtg we don't have to worry about if anyone gets hurt,,god forbid,, sharon is an emt and also works for lourdes hospital,, so if anyone does get hurt we are in good hands,, just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> I'm in as of now. Sounds like fun and i like the twang in your voice. Lol



Twang? Not even sure what your talkin bout!


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Twang? Not even sure what your talkin bout!



southern draw accent


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 18, 2012)

I should be there. Might even bring the camper and 2 little rug rats along if I can swing it .


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I should be there. Might even bring the camper and 2 little rug rats along if I can swing it .



You guys Have to come or we are canceling the whole thing


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 18, 2012)

Marked it on my calander, we will see if the stars line up right at that time.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> You guys Have to come or we are canceling the whole thing



Haha, Im sure we'll be there....Heck somebodys gotta remind Jerm to put bar oil in his saws! :msp_w00t:


----------



## cowroy (Jun 18, 2012)

Not sure where I'll be in my apprenticeship then(off days or which shift), but since my wife has family about an hour away I hope we can make it out. I know you and Mrs.komatsu would get along with my wife and I have a six year old little girl and a three year old little boy and would love to make it a family affair. I tried to get them to Terry's this past weekend, but just couldn't swing it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

That's the weekend after ours but I will give it a try.

Edit: I just looked it up 8 1/2 hours.


----------



## stihlboy (Jun 18, 2012)

if i come i aint bringing the whole herd!

might even drive my lincoln lol


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 18, 2012)

The 27th is my birfday... not sure if I could get away.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 18, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> The 27th is my birfday... not sure if I could get away.



Jer can sing you happy birthday


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 18, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> The 27th is my birfday... not sure if I could get away.



if you make it down, I'll bake you a cake Ed. (but you gotta eat it)
on a side note, with this many wives attending, I may persuade Mrs. FATGUY to do the same.


----------



## Termite (Jun 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Murray Ky



Murray Ky, I put an elevator in the Court House years ago.
I always liked that area.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 18, 2012)

My GPS shows 7 1/2 hours. Thats not too bad. I'd drive that far to school a few cats in skeet shooting. :msp_biggrin:

That should be a good time for me to be able to make it. Hay season wound down and winter feeding not started yet. Fall is some much needed downtime for me. No better way to spend it than running a few good chainsaws. So I'm in unless something gets in the way.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm showing about 4 1/2 away. I'm really gonna try to make it to this one. I really hate that I missed.the last one. Yall all seem like great people and I know I can learn alot from yall.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 18, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> if you make it down, I'll bake you a cake Ed. (but you gotta eat it)
> on a side note, with this many wives attending, I may persuade Mrs. FATGUY to do the same.



Thanks Nik, but I prefer pie. :msp_smile:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 19, 2012)

There will be some 3,4 and 5 cube racing, most definitely.  I'll get the rules and details up as soon as I get it all figured out.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 19, 2012)

ok,, this is what and who we got covered with desert and other :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,,,
cole slaw for everyone
a sheet cake ,, to keep ed from crying since it will be his birthday  
batch of brownies
buns,,chips,,drinks
last but not least,,,,, 1 gallon of bar oil for jeremy so he won't run out


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 19, 2012)

Count me in.......doubt I can talk Glenda into it though, she don't like saws. Get this, she says I spent too much messing with em. :msp_confused:


----------



## wendell (Jun 19, 2012)

Dang, the week after Arkansas. I hope I don't have to choose between spending the weekend with a bunch of rednecks or spending the weekend with a bunch of rednecks. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jun 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Count me in.......doubt I can talk Glenda into it though, she don't like saws. Get this, she says I spent too much messing with em. :msp_confused:



Well, just tell her to be happy you don't fiddle with them like that wiggz fella.


----------



## Kysawsheila (Jun 19, 2012)

Add another wife to the list.

Sheila


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> Well, just tell her to be happy you don't fiddle with them like that wiggz fella.



Best quote ever!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> Dang, the week after Arkansas. I hope I don't have to choose between spending the weekend with a bunch of rednecks or spending the weekend with a bunch of rednecks. :hmm3grin2orange:



I will have pie


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Count me in.......doubt I can talk Glenda into it though, she don't like saws. Get this, she says I spent too much messing with em. :msp_confused:



I'll have to work on her.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I will have pie



apple????


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 19, 2012)

This is like the chainsaw version of bike week in Daytona


----------



## wendell (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I will have pie



Bacon apple? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell (Jun 19, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> This is like the chainsaw version of bike week in Daytona



Smoked bologna?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I'll have to work on her.



Please do. :msp_thumbup:

She is a little shy at first....but I'm sure she'd have a blast with you ladies.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 19, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> This is like the chainsaw version of bike week in Daytona



Can we move it to Daytona?


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> Smoked bologna?


 oh yea. j says he is crazy about it, me thinks he feeds it to dog,lol.Ya ll let me know what you need and i will be glad to help out,This is going to be great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> Bacon apple? :msp_thumbup:



Wow! Never heard of that before. Very interesting  of course we will have bacon apple pie!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 19, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> oh yea. j says he is crazy about it, me thinks he feeds it to dog,lol.Ya ll let me know what you need and i will be glad to help out,This is going to be great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He really really loves it!!!


----------



## Majorpayne (Jun 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> Smoked bologna?



How do you smoke it? I want to try it.


----------



## jnl502 (Jun 19, 2012)

Count my crew in. Me, girl 15, boy 10, and the ol" lady. We will bring "stuff" to be decited later as needed.
Jason


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 19, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 19, 2012)

Kysawsheila said:


> Add another wife to the list.
> 
> Sheila



that will make convincing Linda easier : )


----------



## wendell (Jun 19, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> oh yea. j says he is crazy about it, me thinks he feeds it to dog,lol.Ya ll let me know what you need and i will be glad to help out,This is going to be great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Unfortunately for you, since several of us can't shut up about how good it is, I would say:

A Lot!!!


----------



## wendell (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Wow! Never heard of that before. Very interesting  of course we will have bacon apple pie!!









*Bacon Apple Pie*
Ingredients:

9 slices thick applewood-smoked bacon, divided
1 sheet refrigerated piecrust
5 small Granny Smith apples (yields 3 heaping cups, sliced)
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
3 tablespoons maple syrup, divided
1 tablespoon unsalted butter, cut into small pieces
Flour

Directions:

For bacon lattice:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
Cut six pieces of bacon in half lengthwise (to create long strips). Weave bacon strips together to create a basket-weave pattern on a foil-lined rimmed baking sheet (with six horizontal strips and six vertical strips large enough to cover pie). Top with another piece of foil, then place another baking sheet on top to weigh down the bacon.
Bake for about 25 to 30 minutes, until bacon is brown and slightly crisp. (Check lattice after about 15 minutes. If bacon is cooking too fast on one side, rotate pan or flip over, as needed.) 
When done, carefully transfer to paper towels to drain. Reserve.

For bacon dust:

With remaining three slices of bacon, chop in a small dice and fry in a large pan. Cook until bacon is very crispy, then drain on paper towels and let cool. Reserve one tablespoon of bacon grease in pan.
Once the bacon bits are cool, place two tablespoons in a grinder (use a coffee grinder designated for spices) and run until the bacon is ground to a fine dust.
Reserve remaining bacon.

For piecrust:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Sprinkle flour on counter and lay out pie dough. Sprinkle bacon dust over top of crust and press in with rolling pin. Press dough into a 9-inch tart pan with removable bottom, tucking excess dough inside rim to create a thicker edge.
Press buttered foil into pie crust and fill with beans or weights. Blind bake for 20 minutes, then carefully remove foil, prick with a fork and bake 10 more minutes. Remove from oven and let cool.

For filling:

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
Peel, quarter and core the apples, then cut each quarter into four slices. In the same pan you cooked the bacon, heat the tablespoon of bacon grease. Add apples and remaining bacon bits. Saute over medium heat until softened, about six to eight minutes, then add sugar and cinnamon. Cook for about three to five more minutes until mixture becomes syrupy. Remove from heat.
Brush the inside of the piecrust lightly with about one tablespoon maple syrup. Fill the crust with the apple mixture and dot top with butter. Bake for 15 minutes.
While the pie is baking, coat both sides of the bacon lattice liberally with remaining maple syrup. After 15 minutes, remove the pie, place the lattice over the top and return to the oven. Bake for 15 more minutes.
Allow pie to cool and bacon to recrisp before cutting.
Serve with a scoop of vanilla ice cream for a truly all-American dessert!


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 19, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> that will make convincing Linda easier : )



just tell her my wife is going and will be running some saws too


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 19, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> The 27th is my birfday... not sure if I could get away.



Thought you were supposed to get to do things YOU want on YOUR birthday!!!!:msp_confused:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> *Bacon Apple Pie*
> Ingredients:
> 
> 9 slices thick applewood-smoked bacon, divided
> ...



you are one strange individual wendell


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm in for sure!! With KY lake so close I may have an easy time talking my brother into going. Saws, fishing, friends, food = mega fun..:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> *Bacon Apple Pie*



I think I love you Steve...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 19, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I think I love you Steve...



What am I, just tossed out like an old paper.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 19, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What am I, just tossed out like an old paper.



lol, sorry Stephen, but the man said BACON APPLE PIE


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 19, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What am I, just tossed out like an old paper.



Someone needs a hug. ps:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 19, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> lol, sorry Stephen, but the man said BACON APPLE PIE



Lol nothing trumps Bacon.


----------



## Mrs.Komatsu (Jun 19, 2012)

We are in of course,even if the kids have to miss school! You can lets us know for sure what we need to bring when it gets closer. Looking foward to it.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Someone needs a hug. ps:



i do!!!!! :cry3::cry3:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 19, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What am I, just tossed out like an old paper.



yep


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs.Komatsu said:


> We are in of course,even if the kids have to miss school! You can lets us know for sure what we need to bring when it gets closer. Looking foward to it.



Yay  ill have my kids here most of the time. May ship my princess off for part of it so I can get everything done


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 19, 2012)

I asked for those days off today so mark me down please and let me know what you would like me to bring other than my saws


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 19, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> The 27th is my birfday... not sure if I could get away.



What better birthday present could there possibly be? 

!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmmmm. We'll see. Its the weekend before deer hunting opener.

on one hand, tasty venison. on the other, apple bacon pie... 

It's a toss up, but I'm leaning towards the bacon apple. :msp_wub: 

Oh- and ya, how could we pass up an opportunity to hang with the Wiggle clan? We'll see if we can make it happen.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 19, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hmmmm. We'll see. Its the weekend before deer hunting opener.
> 
> on one hand, tasty venison. on the other, apple bacon pie...
> 
> ...



Same thing here. Weekend before opening day. Hell, I never had any luck on opening day anyways. Plus, hunting season last till like January around here. I'd drop the hunt for the GTG if I were y'all, and I live to hunt. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 20, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> apple????



So, it's apple pie that guy is munching on! :msp_w00t:

.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 20, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> So, it's apple pie that guy is munching on! :msp_w00t:
> 
> .



that he is


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 20, 2012)

I Have a recipe for apple pie but it starts out with everclear,must have been on the wrong page of Betty Crocker:msp_biggrin:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 20, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I Have a recipe for apple pie but it starts out with everclear,must have been on the wrong page of Betty Crocker:msp_biggrin:



Were the next ingredients Apple Pucker and Hot Damn and served in a martini glass?...


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 20, 2012)

dont think so


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 21, 2012)

Medicinal purposes only , only drank when i was by myself or alone or days that ended in y but that was long ago,turned over new leaves, along with the leaves came logs and so on.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 21, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> How do you smoke it? I want to try it.


 Take a chub of bologna ,cut slits length way about 1/4 the way through rub down with mustard put brown sugar in slits and all over the chub smoke between 250-275 till internal temp gets to 150-160 and dont slice till needed. Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seasoned wood only and wet the wood you want to do the smoking at least 30 min( small chunk of hickory) let rest before making first slice then wrap up and into fridge till next time that will keep the flavor and make fridge smell like a fire pit. It is easy, nothing like brisket,shoulders. takes 3-4 hrs to get to 150-160 internal temp.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 21, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> There will be some 3,4 and 5 cube racing, most definitely.  I'll get the rules and details up as soon as I get it all figured out.


 I need 064,056,066 model plates so i can multiple enter the same saw in 5 cube class so i wont come in last but once hahahahahahahaha:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Majorpayne (Jun 21, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Take a chub of bologna ,cut slits length way about 1/4 the way through rub down with mustard put brown sugar in slits and all over the chub smoke between 250-275 till internal temp gets to 150-160 and dont slice till needed. Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seasoned wood only and wet the wood you want to do the smoking at least 30 min( small chunk of hickory) let rest before making first slice then wrap up and into fridge till next time that will keep the flavor and make fridge smell like a fire pit. It is easy, nothing like brisket,shoulders. takes 3-4 hrs to get to 150-160 internal temp.:msp_biggrin:



Thank you. I smoke brisket and pork a lot. I will give it a try soon.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 22, 2012)

majorpayne,
let us know how it turned out ,i want to do one wrapped in bacon soon .:biggrin:


----------



## Majorpayne (Jun 22, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> majorpayne,
> let us know how it turned out ,i want to do one wrapped in bacon soon .:biggrin:



I will do one next week. I bet the bacon wrapped would be good. Bacon does a lot for a pork loin.


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it october yet?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 25, 2012)

Trying to talk my wife into making this our October trip for the year...Normally we go on a couples trip with friends, but our over night baby sitters (aka grandma and grandpa) are going to be out of town themselves the weekend we normally go...

So if all works out and I can convince myself this is more important than the fact that the whitetail rut will be starting, I am playing on making a long weekend out of it...


----------



## Freehand (Jun 25, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll be there with the whole crew......plus I think David (rolltide) and his bunch are going....


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 25, 2012)

if all is well i may grace you fellas with my presence. just sayin and stuff


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 25, 2012)

Ill be there with or without the crew, lol. I think I have my girlfriend talked into going. If not ill still be there. Along with a couple of saws Randy hacked up for me.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 25, 2012)

i have it on the calender,,, my wife will be there for sure this time
geeze,,playing with saws at one end of the yard for the guys and the woman will have the tupperware and victoria secrets party going ,, what a combination :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Majorpayne (Jun 26, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> majorpayne,
> let us know how it turned out ,i want to do one wrapped in bacon soon .:biggrin:



I smoked one today. I really like it. I used mustard and brown sugar on this one. Let me know how the one with bacon turns out, I want to try that next time.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok so my girlfriend was wondering what there was going to be for her to do while we were running saws. I told her she was more than welcome to join us running them and she didnt like that idea lol. Any activitys for the females?


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 26, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Ok so my girlfriend was wondering what there was going to be for her to do while we were running saws. I told her she was more than welcome to join us running them and she didnt like that idea lol. Any activitys for the females?



Hmm. Not really any activities planned. But we will have volleyball set up. We all just kinda hang out and talk about how crazy the guys are. Lol. If she has any good ideas let me know.  


Looks like we are going to have a good crowd. 

Im going to have everyone RSVP by sending me a PM with how many you plan to bring. 

Will need to know how many pork shoulders to get.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 26, 2012)

That will be fine Im sure she will not have a problem tell you how crazy I am lol. And It will be me and her. Maybe our girl, but I dont think my ex wife would let me bring my son.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 27, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Ok so my girlfriend was wondering what there was going to be for her to do while we were running saws. I told her she was more than welcome to join us running them and she didnt like that idea lol. Any activitys for the females?



I hear Jeremy is building a stripper pole and Wendell is dancing for the ladies...


----------



## tree monkey (Jun 27, 2012)

is this a chainsaw gtg or a cook off gtg?


----------



## young (Jun 27, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> is this a chainsaw gtg or a cook off gtg?



does it matter? you gotta eat hahaha


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 27, 2012)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I hear Jeremy is building a stripper pole and Wendell is dancing for the ladies...



i am staying home then :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 27, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Ok so my girlfriend was wondering what there was going to be for her to do while we were running saws. I told her she was more than welcome to join us running them and she didnt like that idea lol. Any activitys for the females?



activities for the woman???? i heard a victoria secrets show and tell,,, tupperware,, and slumber party :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 27, 2012)

I really like it. I used mustard and brown sugar on this one. Let me know how the one with bacon turns out, I want to try that next time.[/QUOTE] Thats the way i have been doing it and along with the bacon thinking an injection might work,will have to see:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 27, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> activities for the woman???? i heard a victoria secrets show and tell,,, tupperware,, and slumber party :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Yall would enjoy seeing her too much lol.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 27, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> activities for the woman???? i heard a victoria secrets show and tell,,, tupperware,, and slumber party :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Pretty sure you have the wrong woman. I'm thinking more like sports, mudding, and showing up all the guys in some skeet shooting. Maybe you can hold my Tupperware while I load the gun  

Watched your montel video. Sooo sweet. She was so excited when they told her. So happy for you guys!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Pretty sure you have the wrong woman. I'm thinking more like sports, mudding, and showing up all the guys in some skeet shooting. Maybe you can hold my Tupperware while I load the gun
> 
> Watched your montel video. Sooo sweet. She was so excited when they told her. So happy for you guys!!!


Well she loves to shoot, even though she hasnt shot skeet before Im sure she would enjoy that.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Pretty sure you have the wrong woman. I'm thinking more like sports, mudding, and showing up all the guys in some skeet shooting. Maybe you can hold my Tupperware while I load the gun
> 
> Watched your montel video. Sooo sweet. She was so excited when they told her. So happy for you guys!!!



sounds like a challenge on skeet shooting :bang::bang: 
more then likely sharon will be running the saws more then anything else,, but i know her well enough that she will help you get things setup,,
it was fun being on the shows but dang it, it was just plain scary being on stage,, it didn't bother her to much but i was just plain shaking in my boots


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 27, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> sounds like a challenge on skeet shooting :bang::bang:
> more then likely sharon will be running the saws more then anything else,, but i know her well enough that she will help you get things setup,,
> it was fun being on the shows but dang it, it was just plain scary being on stage,, it didn't bother her to much but i was just plain shaking in my boots


 Did you go on the Dr. Phil show about your cad and stuff?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Pretty sure you have the wrong woman. I'm thinking more like sports, mudding, and showing up all the guys in some skeet shooting. Maybe you can hold my Tupperware while I load the gun
> 
> Watched your montel video. Sooo sweet. She was so excited when they told her. So happy for you guys!!!



A reppable post!!!!


What's this Montel stuff? What did I miss????


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Pretty sure you have the wrong woman. I'm thinking more like sports, mudding, and *showing up all the guys in some skeet shooting*. Maybe you can hold my Tupperware while I load the gun
> 
> Watched your montel video. Sooo sweet. She was so excited when they told her. So happy for you guys!!!



Sounds like I better get practiced back up .


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 27, 2012)

Does KY allow people from IL to bring guns into the state?..:msp_unsure:

Hell, I am not even sure if IL allows people from IL to own a gun in more...Man I HATE this state sometimes...


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> A reppable post!!!!
> 
> 
> What's this Montel stuff? What did I miss????



dang randy,,, where the hell have you been?????
short and sweet,,, in 1999 i got back together with my now wife,, we dated back in high school,,broke up and didn't see each other for 21 years until then,,, i proposed to her on the 3rd show in oct of 99 in central park ,,, we got married in nov of 99,,, then we was on for the 4th time in 07 since we where the only couple still together,,,,, he sent us to jamaica for our honey moon in 99 and in 07 he sent us to vegas for a 2nd honey moon,, thats the short of it,,,,, so needless to say after 4 times on his show i can say i have had my 15 minutes of fame  and yes i have all 4 shows on dvd commercial free,,, mrs.j can vouch for me on that,,, i will send a copy in your package thats heading out tommorrow to you


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 27, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Sounds like I better get practiced back up .



you better,,, i used to shoot 95% at the skeet field


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 27, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Did you go on the Dr. Phil show about your cad and stuff?



i tried,, but they didn't want my inbred azz with a nasty problem on his show


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 27, 2012)

I will be there...need to check and see if I still have any chainsaws...last I saw of them was at Wiggs last party.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 28, 2012)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Trying to talk my wife into making this our October trip for the year...Normally we go on a couples trip with friends, but our over night baby sitters (aka grandma and grandpa) are going to be out of town themselves the weekend we normally go...
> 
> So if all works out and I can convince myself this is more important than the fact that the whitetail rut will be starting, I am playing on making a long weekend out of it...



Shew man, I don't know about missing the rut. I'll be missing opening weekend. Thats one thing, missing the rut is another. :wink2:

It is just one day though.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 30, 2012)

Let's all be thankful we didn't schedule the GTG for today. Bank read 107 degrees today. It was still 100 at 7:00 last night. Ouch.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 30, 2012)

It got to 102° here yesterday. They said the heat index was 108° 

I had to build fence for 10 hours in that hot sun. I feel more and more like my boss's are slave drivers. I watch the news and it tells people to stay indoors and we're outside working in this weather. Seems we cross that fine line between tough and stupid all of the time.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Let's all be thankful we didn't schedule the GTG for today. Bank read 107 degrees today. It was still 100 at 7:00 last night. Ouch.



it was 110 on our back deck in the shade


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 30, 2012)

It was 107 here today. Not too bad with low humidity. The pool helped too.


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats almost hot enough to fry  bacon:biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 9, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Thats almost hot enough to fry bacon:biggrin:



and bake a pie


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 9, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> and bake a pie


 pecan with bacon weave?


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 9, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> pecan with bacon weave?



apple or cherry


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 9, 2012)

Yall kill me with the pie talk. Im trying to hold out an hour or so for lunch but now I think Im gonna have to go.


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 9, 2012)

just getting up for breakfast, lying here with pie on my mind


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 9, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> just getting up for breakfast, lying here with pie on my mind


Well I had breakfast at 7 this morning. Its about pie time here I believe.


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 9, 2012)

I wrote 8 letters on my timecard last week so getting up early is an option now:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 9, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I wrote 8 letters on my timecard last week so getting up early is an option now:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 10, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Dang, the week after Arkansas. I hope I don't have to choose between spending the weekend with a bunch of rednecks or spending the weekend with a bunch of rednecks. :hmm3grin2orange:


 we got smoked bologna and bacon laced pie:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope yews guyz ain't tore down ur 4 cubes from Terry's GTG, cuz der iz gonna beez uh REMATCH!!!

Errbody runnin the same fuel, but that's it. Anything else goes...


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 22, 2012)

could you clarify anything goes. do you mean run what you brung stock appearing gas saw?


----------



## young (Jul 22, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I hope yews guyz ain't tore down ur 4 cubes from Terry's GTG, cuz der iz gonna beez uh REMATCH!!!
> 
> Errbody runnin the same fuel, but that's it. Anything else goes...



and still no bar oil for jeremy. its only fair.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> could you clarify anything goes. do you mean run what you brung stock appearing gas saw?



1 piece head, or 2. One carb, or two. Just whatever u wanna do, but gotta run on plain ol' 87 octane non-ethanol at 32:1. No shenanigans.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 22, 2012)

young said:


> and still no bar oil for jeremy. its only fair.



Haha. Yea, well that's a reverse shenanigan. Only to be performed by those specially trained...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 23, 2012)

So when is this shinndigg??? I'm to lazy to move the mouse that far & click the buttons.:tire:


----------



## jhutton (Jul 23, 2012)

:yoyoont make me dig out a Homelite.... xl-12 or 360. Or my favorite farmboss 3.75ci


----------



## Fedaburger (Jul 23, 2012)

Owha owha owha. I been patiently waiting for y'all to throw one a dem dare shindiggs close to my neck of the woods. I can't wait too see some o dem stroked and poked chainsaws I keep hearing bout. You guys gonna let me get some trigger time I hope.


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 23, 2012)

Rumor has it theres a 660 stihl- 395 husky grudge race 25 in bar, rolltide did you hear it too?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 23, 2012)

Urban Dictionary: shenanigans


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Rumor has it theres a 660 stihl- 395 husky grudge race 25 in bar, rolltide did you hear it too?:hmm3grin2orange:


I have heard that. Im excited to be part of that. But my rookie cookie cutting ability is gonna show but I dont care, itll be fun.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

So were running 25' for sure?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 23, 2012)

jhutton said:


> :yoyoont make me dig out a Homelite.... xl-12 or 360. Or my favorite farmboss 3.75ci



Uh oh....


J gonna go all "Virgina Ninja" on us wit his farm boss!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2012)

Y'all sure talk about chainsaws a lot.........What are we gonna be eating? Now that's what really matters. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Y'all sure talk about chainsaws a lot.........What are we gonna be eating? Now that's what really matters. :msp_thumbup:



I like the cut of your jib Randy...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I like the cut of your jib Randy...



Well Nick when you work on the dang things everyday it sorta takes a bit of the fun out of playing with em......besides that these boys are getting so serious with the racing I'm in over my head.  

Now a good smoked pork loin.........Lets do some timed cuts on that puppy. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> *Well Nick when you work on the dang things everyday it sorta takes a bit of the fun out of playing with em.....*.besides that these boys are getting so serious with the racing I'm in over my head.
> 
> Now a good smoked pork loin.........Lets do some timed cuts on that puppy. :hmm3grin2orange:





In all fairness, I spend very little time on machinists forums.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> In all fairness, I spend very little time on machinists forums.



Most of my extra time is spent these days on the old magnesium saws......and in the OTF talking about pie. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

mastermind said:


> most of my extra time is spent these days on the old magnesium saws......and in the otf talking about pie. :hmm3grin2orange:


pie...did someone say pie.... Ported of course?


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 23, 2012)

since everyone wants pie so bad at the GTG,, i was going to have sharon make a couple but since there is so much drooling for pie then we are going to just bring pop tarts and toaster strudles :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 23, 2012)

plop


----------



## milkman (Jul 23, 2012)

This GTG sounds good and is close enough for me to make a day of it. I've never been to one, and don't know what to expect, don't want to stand out as a newbe. I have seen talk about other GTGs about spandex, thongs, and I can't decide what to wear. I'm old and "big boned" and I don't move too fast so what can you suggest for attire. I already know there's lots of pie and don't use the porta can after certain people.:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 23, 2012)

milkman said:


> This GTG sounds good and is close enough for me to make a day of it. I've never been to one, and don't know what to expect, don't want to stand out as a newbe. I have seen talk about other GTGs about spandex, thongs, and I can't decide what to wear. I'm old and "big boned" and I don't move too fast so *what can you suggest for attire*. I already know there's lots of pie and don't use the porta can after certain people.:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:



.......doesn't matter, it's just gonna be you and me:hmm3grin2orange::msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> plop



Hi Jason!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

milkman said:


> This GTG sounds good and is close enough for me to make a day of it. I've never been to one, and don't know what to expect, don't want to stand out as a newbe. I have seen talk about other GTGs about spandex, thongs, and I can't decide what to wear. I'm old and "big boned" and I don't move too fast so what can you suggest for attire. I already know there's lots of pie and don't use the porta can after certain people.:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


Dont feel bad this will be my first one.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm going to be wearing my bib overalls. Y'all wanna wear your thongs that's fine my me.... :msp_unsure:


----------



## milkman (Jul 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> .......doesn't matter, it's just gonna be you and me:hmm3grin2orange::msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Well then, I just hope you look as good as your picture. Look kinda small though.:hmm3grin2orange::msp_ohmy:


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 23, 2012)

was wondering how many people would recognize that punchline. :msp_tongue:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 23, 2012)

milkman said:


> Well then, I just hope you look as good as your picture. Look kinda small though.:hmm3grin2orange::msp_ohmy:



can't you just feel the love:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm going to be wearing my bib overalls. Y'all wanna wear your thongs that's fine my me.... :msp_unsure:



i thought wendel was the only thong wearer


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i thought wendel was the only thong wearer



well now Scott, you never can tell....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i thought wendel was the only thong wearer



Looks like there's at least three......counting you and Nick. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm going to be wearing my bib overalls. Y'all wanna wear your thongs that's fine my me.... :msp_unsure:



I'd rock a speedo if I was you....leave plenty of elbow room at the pie table...


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Looks like there's at least three......counting you and Nick. :hmm3grin2orange:



seeing nick in a thong??? :waaaht::waaaht:
that would be just as bad as you in shorts:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldnt mind going....vacation time is hard to come by and I used mine while my mom was sick.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> seeing nick in a thong??? :waaaht::waaaht:
> that would be just as bad as you in shorts:biggrin::biggrin:



I think they call those Mawashis


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Rumor has it theres a 660 stihl- 395 husky grudge race 25 in bar, rolltide did you hear it too?:hmm3grin2orange:



Oooo, can I play? You don't mind if I beat you with a 390 do you? Hey, Jeremy, did you get that package yet? I'll be ready for mine by the 31st.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Oooo, can I play? You don't mind if I beat you with a 390 do you? Hey, Jeremy, did you get that package yet? I'll be ready for mine by the 31st.


Three way race huh? sounds good I cant wait.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

How many people does it take to build a saw for ya. From what I heard youve had a hard time keeping up with a masterminded saw.:msp_wink: Im kidding of course, but really how many?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> How many people does it take to build a saw for ya. From what I heard youve had a hard time keeping up with a masterminded saw.:msp_wink: Im kidding of course, but really how many?



Hey, I resemble that remark. But, I'll try not to hold it against you.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark. But, I'll try not to hold it against you.


you what that remark? I'm kidding if its your 390 that is piped I'm sure it will beat mine and I'm perfectly ok with that. I just love running saws


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

Im really worried what we will make that 660 look like though. After all Im a Stihl man at heart.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> you what that remark? I'm kidding if its your 390 that is piped I'm sure it will beat mine and I'm perfectly ok with that. I just love running saws



No, not the piped 390, although I will have it there.


----------



## little possum (Jul 23, 2012)

Wiggity, any 5 cube cookie cuttin?  Would be nice to make it up there. Fingers crossed. Ill start saving now...


----------



## wendell (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't taken an actual vacation in over 10 years. I'm actually trying to work out heading down to TAMOK and then meander my way over to WKY. It probably won't come to fruition but it kinda sounds like fun.


----------



## little possum (Jul 23, 2012)

Sure would like to shake some of you fellas hands. 08 has to wash his first!


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 23, 2012)

little possum said:


> Sure would like to shake some of you fellas hands. 08 has to wash his first!



only if my finger went through the toilet paper


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Oooo, can I play? You don't mind if I beat you with a 390 do you? Hey, Jeremy, did you get that package yet? I'll be ready for mine by the 31st.





rolltide said:


> Three way race huh? sounds good I cant wait.:msp_biggrin:



I wanna play too :msp_biggrin:. Make it a four way race, Im not scared to get beat. We using our own chain ?



little possum said:


> Sure would like to shake some of you fellas hands. 08 has to wash his first!



Get your rear on over here.....whats more funner than spending the weekend with a bunch of hillbillys :jester:.......ohh wait :msp_scared:.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't build a saw, but I can bust a clay. Who wants sum? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I wanna play too :msp_biggrin:. Make it a four way race, Im not scared to get beat. We using our own chain ?
> 
> 
> 
> Get your rear on over here.....whats more funner than spending the weekend with a bunch of hillbillys :jester:.......ohh wait :msp_scared:.


Um no let me know what link and pitch your running and ill bring the chain


----------



## wendell (Jul 23, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I haven't taken an actual vacation in over 10 years. I'm actually trying to work out heading down to TAMOK and then meander my way over to WKY. It probably won't come to fruition but it kinda sounds like fun.



If anybody has any suggestions:

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/204311.htm


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 23, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> If anybody has any suggestions:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/204311.htm



we all can go up to the lakes and chase snackies in bikinis for a week:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 23, 2012)

Still gonna try to make this, but my just turned 5 yr old has mono... Burned a few days of vacation that I wasn't planning because baby sitter is kinda freaky about sick kids... Hopefully I can still make it...:bang:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Um no let me know what link and pitch your running and ill bring the chain



C'mon man. You gotta have confidence in your equipment. Durand can't sharpen a chain anyways.


----------



## wendell (Jul 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> we all can go up to the lakes and chase snackies in bikinis for a week:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Uh, no.

Go wash your hands.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> C'mon man. You gotta have confidence in your equipment. Durand can't sharpen a chain anyways.



No you got it all wrong Anthony. It's me that can't sharpen a chain.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No you got it all wrong Anthony. It's me that can't sharpen a chain.



so you can't sharpen a chain and wiggs doesn't know you need bar oil :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No you got it all wrong Anthony. It's me that can't sharpen a chain.



I'm glad I'm not the only one. 

Mine will cut but I doubt they could ever win a race.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 23, 2012)

So we doing 25"bars ?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So we doing 25"bars ?



So, we doing my XPW -vs- your 441CM?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll bring the stop watch. :cool2:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine is non m tronic


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So we doing 25"bars ?


 or 16 or 18 or 20 or 25 or 32 or 36 whatever you want but guess it depends on the cant/cants , wiggs will be the one to call that shot.


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I have heard that. Im excited to be part of that. But my rookie cookie cutting ability is gonna show but I dont care, itll be fun.


 When you watch hedgerows youtube video after the gtg you can beat your forehead against the table/bar/anvil be careful,anvils aint what they used to be.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 24, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> or 16 or 18 or 20 or 25 or 32 or 36 whatever you want but guess it depends on the cant/cants , wiggs will be the one to call that shot.


I say we do 20's but thats just me.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2012)

i have a new 16" bar for my 372xp to break in


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> or 16 or 18 or 20 or 25 or 32 or 36 whatever you want but guess it depends on the cant/cants , wiggs will be the one to call that shot.



These are big bore work saws. Put a bar on them that's representative of what they do. Mine wears a 32". A short bar will actually handicap a 395. They don't usually turn as many RPMs, but they can sure man handle a longer bar. Make it fair and meaningful.


----------



## milkman (Jul 24, 2012)

I assume that these GTGs are not for work, but do any of you pro guys do any tuning if I brought my two little saws? I don't plan on being embarrassed by running them, but just get them checked by somebody that knows more than I do. I am aware that if somebody runs a tricked out 346 and then I come home and get hold of mine that I might be disappointed and tempted even more.:msp_scared:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

milkman said:


> I assume that these GTGs are not for work, but do any of you pro guys do any tuning if I brought my two little saws? I don't plan on being embarrassed by running them, but just get them checked by somebody that knows more than I do. I am aware that if somebody runs a tricked out 346 and then I come home and get hold of mine that I might be disappointed and tempted even more.:msp_scared:



I'd love to help you out, but I've never tuned a saw at a GTG


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> but I've never tuned a saw at a GTG



and your lieing out of your azz too


----------



## milkman (Jul 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'd love to help you out, but I've never tuned a saw at a GTG


 

Yea, I bet, don't want to give away any of your secrets...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

milkman said:


> Yea, I bet, don't want to give away any of your secrets...



I don't do secrets I'd be more than happy to tune your saw, as would several guys that will be there.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2012)

milkman said:


> I assume that these GTGs are not for work, but do any of you pro guys do any tuning if I brought my two little saws? I don't plan on being embarrassed by running them, but just get them checked by somebody that knows more than I do. I am aware that if somebody runs a tricked out 346 and then I come home and get hold of mine that I might be disappointed and tempted even more.:msp_scared:



you are right,, the GTGs are for fun and socializing,, and yes we do a lot of tuning,, if you want to run someones saw all you have to do is ask,,, thats how i ended up with my 346xp,, wiggs let me run his one day and i fell in love with it,,, its a good place to have fun and run saws,, dang i almost forgot,, AND EAT,,EAT,,EAT even though there is a few of us that don't really need to stuff their faces but there are also a few that need more meat and potaotes


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> If you want to run someones saw all you have to do is ask.



Anything I bring is open for anyone to run. Sharing them is 1/2 the fun


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 24, 2012)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Still gonna try to make this, but my just turned 5 yr old has mono... Burned a few days of vacation that I wasn't planning because baby sitter is kinda freaky about sick kids... Hopefully I can still make it...:bang:



be glad to see you Sean, been a while


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I say we do 20's but thats just me.



...and 9 pins? A 20" on my 395 has 17" past the dogs. I say we do atleast 32". I still have my 066 buildoff chain that hasnt been run since then.....im sure we can find a bar somewhere ( jerm) . 
Im just having fun and mostly poking and gouging. I would like to see how my hacked up 395 compares to a good built 395.......lets me know how much more i need to learn


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I've never stopped tuning a saw at a GTG



fixed


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

So what are we racing?


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> So what are we racing?



i am going to race this,,, its ported with 200 psi comp :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bPRIyxJqjM4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> So what are we racing?



Forks and empty beer cans.:msp_scared:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> So what are we racing?



Chainsaws.....duh:biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Forks and empty beer cans.:msp_scared:



Sweet! Something I can win!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Forks and empty beer cans.:msp_scared:


Well give me a heads up, I dont own a 32 bar. All I have at this time is 18, 20, 25, 28, 36


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 25, 2012)

Im perfectly ok with any size.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 25, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Sweet! Something I can win!! :msp_biggrin:



you sure about that?


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 25, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Im perfectly ok with any size.



my wife says the same thing :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 25, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> you sure about that?



By no means am I doubting you, but let me tell you, STEVE CAN EAT!!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 25, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> my wife says the same thing :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


I was waiting on someone to comment on that. Im surprised it took so long for a response .


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 25, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Im really worried what we will make that 660 look like though. After all Im a Stihl man at heart.


 At least i can come n 3rd this round, lol, :msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 25, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> At least i can come n 3rd this round, lol, :msp_biggrin:



if you are lucky:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: wiggs might come in the top 5 IF he remembers the bar oil:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 25, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Well give me a heads up, I dont own a 32 bar. All I have at this time is 18, 20, 25, 28, 36


 Thats easy to fix,just cut a few inches off the measuring tape,duh.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 25, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Thats easy to fix,just cut a few inches off the measuring tape,duh.


I like your thinking Jackie.


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'd love to help you out, but I've never tuned a saw at a GTG


so those were orange lollipops everyone was sucking on?


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 26, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> so those were orange lollipops everyone was sucking on?


 Do you really want to get into that. lol


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 26, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Do you really want to get into that. lol


 some had been permanently affixed to their hands also.Got me a 10 pack but they don t taste like oranges,dupont plastic maybe, but not needing them very much since the air leak issue was solved.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 26, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> some had been permanently affixed to their hands also.Got me a 10 pack but they don t taste like oranges,dupont plastic maybe, but not needing them very much since the air leak issue was solved.


 So what your saying is your ready for the race? Is it 32's?


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 26, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So what your saying is your ready for the race? Is it 32's?


 Ummmm , yea , if thats what you want to run. we may have to buy the cants to fit our bars,lol


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So what your saying is your ready for the race? Is it 32's?





deerjackie said:


> Ummmm , yea , if thats what you want to run. we may have to buy the cants to fit our bars,lol



32" bars......8" cants? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 32" bars......8" cants? :msp_sneaky:


Well hell I dunno lol.


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 27, 2012)

last time there was 9 in a bundle and we used 32 so that put them at 10 in wide correct ?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeremy always has some good big wood on-hand. Not only that, they're usually debarked too!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 27, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So what your saying is your ready for the race? Is it 32's?



So what are we gonna race the xpw and 441 with? 24's?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> So what are we gonna race the xpw and 441 with? 24's?



28". 24" is for stock 70cc saws


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 28". 24" is for stock 70cc saws



I'm with that. Mine seems to love the 28" it wears now. Even though it seemed to pull the 28" great when it was only muff modded. "D 

I like the GB bar, but I really want a new 28" techlite for it. I bet it would balance on the saw really good.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 27, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Well hell I dunno lol.



We just need to stack 12 8" cants and you can bury a 32" bar.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I like the GB bar, but I really want a new 28" techlite for it. I bet it would balance on the saw really good.



That's what's on mine. It is a very nice combination.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 27, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> So what are we gonna race the xpw and 441 with? 24's?


I'm not crazy,I know that xpw will beat my 441 but just for fun hell why not right.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2012)

My Dad can whip your Dad........and my dog is meaner too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

So is there a race of sorts going on?
Or what? I just read like 10 pages and still ain't sure what's going on...
Stock appearing run what ya brung???
Or just grab a big saw and growl???

Someone mention 5 cube???
:hell_boy:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My Dad can whip your Dad........and my dog is meaner too.


Well my buddy has this chimp, and hes been known to be packen heat .


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So is there a race of sorts going on?
> Or what? I just read like 10 pages and still ain't sure what's going on...
> Stock appearing run what ya brung???
> Or just grab a big saw and growl???
> ...


well I just wanted to see what my 395 ported would do. I guess a grudge match. You in?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

rolltide said:


> well I just wanted to see what my 395 ported would do. I guess a grudge match. You in?



Bar length? Wood size? Chain type?
Psshhhh... YA!!!
May have to give up a couple cc's, but that'll be OK...
Just let me know the answers to the 3 above questions and I'll come up with something.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Bar length? Wood size? Chain type?
> Psshhhh... YA!!!
> May have to give up a couple cc's, but that'll be OK...
> Just let me know the answers to the 3 above questions and I'll come up with something.


Ive been trying to find out the same thing with no luck.lol


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 27, 2012)

Just file everything you got and bring em all.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 27, 2012)

There will be plenty of big wood. Don't u guys worry. 

There is usually several 30-40", and I've been known to throw a few bigger than that on the ol'log hauler. The Dakota don't like em much though....


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 27, 2012)

Leave the limbs on if you want and we can run the new electric m tronic self everything saws:msp_biggrin:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Bar length? Wood size? Chain type?
> Psshhhh... YA!!!
> May have to give up a couple cc's, but that'll be OK...
> Just let me know the answers to the 3 above questions and I'll come up with something.



36'' square filed, Matt :msp_biggrin:. I got a 36'' Large mount husky bar.....and a nice chain (  ) we could all use, what mount is the big Dollie?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> 36'' square filed, Matt :msp_biggrin:. I got a 36'' Large mount husky bar.....and a nice chain (  ) we could all use, what mount is the big Dollie?



Same mount as that big beautiful 395....


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 27, 2012)

Dang you guys are making me want a 394 to throw in the mix. Can we do our own chains?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Dang you guys are making me want a 394 to throw in the mix. Can we do our own chains?



Sure... Right after you find me a Silvey... 
Or... 
We can all use your loop... 
I go first...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 27, 2012)

You don't think I would make up a real nice cutting chain for that do you:help:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 27, 2012)

I finally got a good grind going on with my Silvey.....took me awhile and a little help from a pro....but I got'er :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 27, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I finally got a good grind going on with my Silvey.....took me awhile and a little help from a pro....but I got'er :msp_sneaky:



I'm glad you got it working for you now. I guess Matt and whoever else wanted it isn't


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 27, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'm glad you got it working for you now. I guess Matt and whoever else wanted it isn't



Guess I better keep it for now, I need to get to grinding some chains!!


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 27, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Guess I better keep it for now, I need to get to grinding some chains!!



I'd probably keep mine if I sold all my saws. I'm down to the xpw and a homelite 925. I guess I need a backup modern saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'm glad you got it working for you now. I guess Matt and whoever else wanted it isn't



...:msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> You don't think I would make up a real nice cutting chain for that do you:help:



Yes... And a 115 dl might take a while...
Ya might want to start now...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 27, 2012)

I would have to buy one from somewhere to have one to work on. I've sold all my longer bars now. I might get a loop if I'm going to be home in time for the gtg even if I can't come. I've got 2 chains done for the chain build too. I wanted to get the third filed but I ran out of time before I left. I was hoping to take 1-3 place:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 27, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I'm not crazy,I know that xpw will beat my 441 but just for fun hell why not right.



I don't know about that man. The ported 441s I've ran were pretty mean saws. I'd say it will be a good race and I worry a little. I just want to see what the outcome would be between the two. Fo sheits and giggs...at Wiggs, ya know. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 27, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I would have to buy one from somewhere to have one to work on. I've sold all my longer bars now. I might get a loop if I'm going to be home in time for the gtg even if I can't come. I've got 2 chains done for the chain build too. I wanted to get the third filed but I ran out of time before I left. I was hoping to take 1-3 place:msp_sneaky:



I've been saving that 32' loop you shaved up for me at Terry's GTG. :msp_thumbup: But I'd love to have you shave up a good 28" loop for me too. I'll ship you one if your game my friend.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I've been saving that 32' loop you shaved up for me at Terry's GTG. :msp_thumbup: But I'd love to have you shave up a good 28" loop for me too. I'll ship you one if your game my friend.



I noodled up some hedge the other day with the 24" loop Mike made me, and it's still cutting pretty good!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 28, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I don't know about that man. The ported 441s I've ran were pretty mean saws. I'd say it will be a good race and I worry a little. I just want to see what the outcome would be between the two. Fo sheits and giggs...at Wiggs, ya know. :msp_thumbup:


I know what you mean bud , I'm ready .


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 28, 2012)

I sent my 395 to Randy today .


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I would have to buy one from somewhere to have one to work on. I've sold all my longer bars now. I might get a loop if I'm going to be home in time for the gtg even if I can't come. I've got 2 chains done for the chain build too. I wanted to get the third filed but I ran out of time before I left. I was hoping to take 1-3 place:msp_sneaky:



I've still got your 32" Stihl bar Mike.....I'll bring it to Jer's for these fellers to use.



rolltide said:


> I sent my 395 to Randy today .



I love working on new saws. Makes me all Hawt and stuff. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 28, 2012)

Well I soaked it in bar oil , then threw it in saw dust just to keep you level.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Well I soaked it in bar oil , then threw it in saw dust just to keep you level.



Did ya do that thing with the tar I told ya???:msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Did ya do that thing with the tar I told ya???:msp_wink:


That was going to be a secret but Yeap I did. Filled up the cylinder with JB.Weld too.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 28, 2012)

Ive got another one of those 32" wide nose bars at the house now. I just need a chain for it. I really need a saw to pull it.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 28, 2012)

Well I gotta saw that needs a 32 bar lol


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 28, 2012)

If i was home I'd sharpen you guys some chains up. If I make it home in time I'll do some up for you all that can get them to me.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 28, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> If i was home I'd sharpen you guys some chains up. If I make it home in time I'll do some up for you all that can get them to me.



Yous good folks man. :msp_thumbsup:

I hope you make it back in time to make it. I hope I get a new truck before the date rolls around or I may not get there. My old truck is falling apart on me.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yous good folks man. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> I hope you make it back in time to make it. I hope I get a new truck before the date rolls around or I may not get there. My old truck is falling apart on me.



Mike is damn good people in my book too. Heck lots of you cats are great folks. 

I hope you saw my truck at Terry's.........now that's a truck that's been around the block a few times..... 320,000 miles and still going strong.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 28, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yous good folks man. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> I hope you make it back in time to make it. I hope I get a new truck before the date rolls around or I may not get there. My old truck is falling apart on me.



if all else fails,, rent a car


----------



## deerjackie (Jul 31, 2012)

Rumor has it there is going to be a 350 cc 4 stroke honda chainsaw at the gtg, just sayin. 2 man .404 uttahere2:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Rumor has it there is going to be a 350 cc 4 stroke honda chainsaw at the gtg, just sayin. 2 man .404 uttahere2:


Thats sounds awsome.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Thats sounds awsome.



Jackie's awesomeness is awesome. 

Smoked pork loin for everyone.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Jackie's awesomeness is awesome.
> 
> Smoked pork loin for everyone.


Heck yeah and heavly ported pie


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Jackie's awesomeness is awesome.
> 
> Smoked pork loin for everyone.



His awesomeness is truly the awesomest awesome on the scale of awesomeness....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> His awesomeness is truly the awesomest awesome on the scale of awesomeness....



That's as awesome as an autotune chainsaw.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That's as awesome as an autotune chainsaw.


Wow that could go either way depending on who you talk to about the auto tune.lol


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 1, 2012)

i was just thinking :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared: what about having a trading table or freebie table??? i have stuff that i have no use for and i figure the GTG would be a good place to pass it on


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i was just thinking :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared: what about having a trading table or freebie table??? i have stuff that i have no use for and i figure the GTG would be a good place to pass it on



That's a fine idea Scott. I normally bring a bunch of saws then never run em.......maybe I should just bring parts and parts saws. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 1, 2012)

And when we are done we can put this 4 speed monster back in the bike frame and sell the newly invented uni frame that any motor will fit( big slots) and eat pork and pie and live happily ever after,nite folks.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That's a fine idea Scott. I normally bring a bunch of saws then never run em.......maybe I should just bring parts and parts saws. :msp_sneaky:


Dont forget the stop watch and ported pie for god sake man !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Dont forget the stop watch and ported pie for god sake man !!!!!!!!!!!



I got the stop watch.....but we'll have to port the pies there. If not, they'll be gone before we get em there.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got the stop watch.....but we'll have to port the pies there. If not, they'll be gone before we get em there.



Silly monkey...
Pies are for people...
:food:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got the stop watch.....but we'll have to port the pies there. If not, they'll be gone before we get em there.



you talking porta potty????:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got the stop watch.....but we'll have to port the pies there. If not, they'll be gone before we get em there.


Thats ok, im meeting up with you and gonna follow you from your house so I wouldnt complain, they will never know:taped:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 1, 2012)

well i have so far for the GTG is several things like bars,,a few chains,, and last but not least a pie just for arrowhead if he shows up,,, i owe him big time


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 2, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> well i have so far for the GTG is several things like bars,,a few chains,, and last but not least a pie just for arrowhead if he shows up,,, i owe him big time


Chess pie?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 2, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Chess pie?


ported sweet tader pie is what I vote for:msp_w00t:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> His awesomeness is truly the awesomest awesome on the scale of awesomeness....


 Only because i have friends like yall.That keeps me going a lot of days when all else fails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I get by..


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 4, 2012)

Getting alll practiced up for the big shin dig.Mounted vise, clamped saw down, tore off shed door handle while rolling sweat and mumbling about how hot it was in there and lit the smoker and did a 5 lb stick of not so prime,prime rib , all went well,new smoker is a wood hog ,but that means more fun in the woods cutting seasoned tops.Lesson learned, if the wood aint been dead a year, it needs to be.And i cant spell charkole much less use it.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 6, 2012)

Cooling down a little here at night ,almost needed a jacket for the ride home this morn, can only imagine what october will bring,cant wait ,ya ll got that 395 ready yet? The one with the 25 in bar, thats all that will fit my saw:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Cooling down a little here at night ,almost needed a jacket for the ride home this morn, can only imagine what october will bring,cant wait ,ya ll got that 395 ready yet? The one with the 25 in bar, thats all that will fit my saw:msp_biggrin:


You just worry about you we will have it ready.:msp_wink: How are you Jackie I havent spoke to you in a few.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 6, 2012)

hey guys,,,, question,,,,,, do you want me to bring some seasoned hickory for the smokers?????????


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 6, 2012)

rolltide said:


> You just worry about you we will have it ready.:msp_wink: How are you Jackie I havent spoke to you in a few.


Doing good and you? Birthdays and normal days off stuff been keeping me occupied and trying to keep cool.Just yanking your chain about bar lengths again,lol.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 6, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Doing good and you? Birthdays and normal days off stuff been keeping me occupied and trying to keep cool.Just yanking your chain about bar lengths again,lol.:msp_biggrin:


well I'm just gonna being a 20, 25, 28, 36 I dont have a 32. Happy late birthday bud. I've just been covered up with work. Other than that I just bought a lightly used Ms 250 to try my hand at a port job.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2012)

56mm 390XP, here it goes This is a scored 54mm 385XP cylinder. It's the same casting as the 55mm 390XP cylinder. I cut .040" out of the squish band, using a mandrel like Randy does. Instead of just turning the cylinder on the mandrel, I put a bolt in the end of the mandrel, and chucked it up in my drill. It worked great!. It'll now be sent off to US Chrome to be bored to 56mm and replated. It'll be stuffed with a thin ring 2100 piston. The end result will be a 390XP with the displacement of a 395XP. I hope to have it done in time for the GTG.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 56mm 390XP, here it goes This is a scored 54mm 385XP cylinder. It's the same casting as the 55mm 390XP cylinder. I cut .040" out of the squish band, using a mandrel like Randy does. Instead of just turning the cylinder on the mandrel, I put a bolt in the end of the mandrel, and chucked it up in my drill. It worked great!. It'll now be sent off to US Chrome to be bored to 56mm and replated. It'll be stuffed with a thin ring 2100 piston. The end result will be a 390XP with the displacement of a 395XP. I hope to have it done in time for the GTG.



Looks good B Rad. BTW, that 46 cylinder cleaned up pretty good. Runable at least. 

I've never done the drill thing. Seems like it would be apt to take a lot out at once. I am working on a new type mandrel at the moment though... :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Looks good B Rad. BTW, that 46 cylinder cleaned up pretty good. Runable at least.
> 
> I've never done the drill thing. Seems like it would be apt to take a lot out at once. I am working on a new type mandrel at the moment though... :msp_wink:



My thought was that the higher speed would keep it more even, not to mention easier! Glad the 460 jug worked out. I knew that if nothing else, you could throw it on an old work saw just to get it running again. What did you think of the honing? Doesn't look so bad does it?


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My thought was that the higher speed would keep it more even, not to mention easier! Glad the 460 jug worked out. I knew that if nothing else, you could throw it on an old work saw just to get it running again. What did you think of the honing? Doesn't look so bad does it?



It looked good to me. Heck, I honed it a bit more. LOL


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 8, 2012)

rolltide said:


> ported sweet tader pie is what I vote for:msp_w00t:


 Just no American pie!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 8, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Just no American pie!:msp_biggrin:


Anything but that lol. Is it October yet.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> hey guys,,,, question,,,,,, do you want me to bring some seasoned hickory for the smokers?????????


dont know what wiggs and mrs j have got in mind for the pork but he knows i am willing to put some hickory and oak in the air,any and all smoking suggestions gladly appreciated, been a while on pork shoulders but i remember the magic 200 degree internal temp number and at 225 its 15 hrs and 2 hrs rest in dry cooler ,low and slow method.:msp_biggrin:
.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2012)

Found it Pork Shoulder Recipe - Complete Prize Winning Instructions


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 11, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> dont know what wiggs and mrs j have got in mind for the pork but he knows i am willing to put some hickory and oak in the air,any and all smoking suggestions gladly appreciated, been a while on pork shoulders but i remember the magic 200 degree internal temp number and at 225 its 15 hrs and 2 hrs rest in dry cooler ,low and slow method.:msp_biggrin:
> .


Who cares about saws this smoking sounds great.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2012)

All that good pork and pie ,if we ate before we sawed they would have to raise the wood to waist high for me anyway.lol:msp_tongue:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 11, 2012)

If I ate that smoked pork and pie there would be no sawing for me  .


----------



## milkman (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll be bringing a couple of corn meal pies.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

milkman said:


> I'll be bringing a couple of corn meal pies.


Sounds like a plan. If your doing that I may have to bring a pot of pintos.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 12, 2012)

I dont know for sure but google corn meal pie and t has chess pie in { } these lol pintos and chess pie ?pintos and cornbread , oh yea


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I dont know for sure but google corn meal pie and t has chess pie in { } these lol pintos and chess pie ?pintos and cornbread , oh yea


Sorry I thought he was meaning corn bread.lol


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 12, 2012)

who knows,either would be a ok.


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 24, 2012)

Sooooo how many people are coming? Lol. Gotta be an easier way to figure that out. Searching through 20 pages of intelligent conversation is not on my list of things to do today lol. 

Is there a way to add event and RSVP kinda like Facebook. Or everyone could go to Facebook


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 24, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Best GTG yet
> October 26,27,28
> 
> Friday night we will order pizza
> ...



Yep yep.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 24, 2012)

the wife and i plan on being there if she isn't on call and i am still alive,, my neighbor dhibbs75 has it on the calender too


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Sooooo how many people are coming? Lol. Gotta be an easier way to figure that out. Searching through 20 pages of intelligent conversation is not on my list of things to do today lol.
> 
> Is there a way to add event and RSVP kinda like Facebook. Or everyone could go to Facebook



you can make a sticky that way it will be on top all the time


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 24, 2012)

In hoping to be there Friday and Saturday nights. Unfortunately, Lisa works that weekend.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 24, 2012)

I will be there for sure. +1 maybe.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2012)

We are bringing the whole clan.......


----------



## wendell (Aug 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We are bringing the whole clan.......



I'm out.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 26, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I'm out.



now that is funny


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I'm out.



It's a good thing I ain't got no feelings. WhenDull mighta hurt em wit that last post. 

And I was gonna bring that ####### some fresh honey. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 26, 2012)

Is a Cajun/Hillbilly ok to come to this one? If so can you point me in the direction of the nearest motel?


----------



## milkman (Aug 26, 2012)

My brother and I will be there Fri. and Sat. will be looking for a place to spend the night also, don't seem to be many motels around. We'll just play it by ear, plan on a good time however it turns out. Anybody bringing any old two man saws, would like to see some of them run, last one I saw was in the early '50s, cantankerous old Mall.


Edit: Just got a reservation at Quality Inn. Lookin' forward to this.


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 26, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I'm out.



I just cancelled it.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 26, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I just cancelled it.


Please tell me your kidding:msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2012)

Of course she's kidding..........Wendull is just one monkey.........one monkey don't stop no show.

Check this thread please.....

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/206549.htm


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 26, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Please tell me your kidding:msp_confused:



Yes just kidding. But Wendell better be kidding too


----------



## ckelp (Aug 26, 2012)

i was thinkin on catching a flight out there, but oakland nashville is $400-$700+ and san francisco to nashville is $350-$500+..
possibly next year.. sound like a hoot love to meet all you Appalachian Americans :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## unclemoustache (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmmm - this is only 3 1/2 hours away. Very tempting indeed. If we can convince Avalancher to go, I'd probably be able to swing this. (Which is a good reason to keep Avalancher far away! )


----------



## Pendagator (Aug 27, 2012)

They say there's going to be bonfires Friday and Saturday night. Then there's going to be spicy pizza, BBQ and beans for eats. Are you sure that's a good idea? You know whats going to happen- take a look. - YouTube

I tell you those beans at the last GTG were almost a meal theirself- they were good.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pendagator said:


> They say there's going to be bonfires Friday and Saturday night. Then there's going to be spicy pizza, BBQ and beans for eats. Are you sure that's a good idea? You know whats going to happen- take a look. - YouTube
> 
> I tell you those beans at the last GTG were almost a meal theirself- they were good.



yep,,, thats what its going to look like alright:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 27, 2012)

Pendagator said:


> They say there's going to be bonfires Friday and Saturday night. Then there's going to be spicy pizza, BBQ and beans for eats. Are you sure that's a good idea? You know whats going to happen- take a look. - YouTube
> 
> I tell you those beans at the last GTG were almost a meal theirself- they were good.



I was pretty proud of them beans.


----------



## shades2914 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll see if i can work it out. I'm just up the road in Calvert City and I work in Murray. I hope to get to see yall there.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 4, 2012)

shades2914 said:


> I'll see if i can work it out. I'm just up the road in Calvert City and I work in Murray. I hope to get to see yall there.



Very cool. You will have a blast. 50 guys and 750 saws. It's crazy  

Where do u work in Murray?


----------



## Termite (Sep 4, 2012)

I installed an elevator in Murray back in the 80's, I think it was the court house?


----------



## shades2914 (Sep 4, 2012)

I work at lowes in delivery pulling flat bed loads. Also I work with reliable lawncare after I get done at lowes. Makes for long days in the spring.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

I will be riding up friday running blocker for Randy.


----------



## rburg (Sep 4, 2012)

Will there be any saws running Friday afternoon? I have to work Sat. and Sun. but I might come up Friday for a little while.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

rburg said:


> Will there be any saws running Friday afternoon? I have to work Sat. and Sun. but I might come up Friday for a little while.


I will be there friday with my saws Im sure there will be a few but not for sure.


----------



## rburg (Sep 4, 2012)

I would definitely like to run your 395 and 261. I ran the 261 stock at Terry's gtg and would like to see the difference in it ported.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

rburg said:


> I would definitely like to run your 395 and 261. I ran the 261 stock at Terry's gtg and would like to see the difference in it ported.


My 261 is pretty strong. The 395 is my love though.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

rolltide said:


> My 261 is pretty strong. The 395 is my love though.



So goes it with a 90+cc saw... They're just kinda special... 
Unless they're a 660...
Then they're just, well,,, eh...
Pretty good???? 
Maybe???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So goes it with a 90+cc saw... They're just kinda special...
> Unless they're a 660...
> Then they're just, well,,, eh...
> Pretty good????
> ...


lol, Well we will see what my 395 will do against a 660 at the GTG


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

rolltide said:


> lol, Well we will see what my 395 will do against a 660 at the GTG



Psssshhhh.... Eat their lunch....


Light bulb.... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Psssshhhh.... Eat their lunch....
> 
> 
> Light bulb.... :msp_sneaky:


I know its really strong. I love sitting it down and letting it idle, its

like music


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 4, 2012)

rolltide said:


> lol, Well we will see what my 395 will do against a 660 at the GTG





Hedgerow said:


> Psssshhhh.... Eat their lunch....
> 
> 
> Light bulb.... :msp_sneaky:



Who is sharpening the chain.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Who is sharpening the chain.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


I say out of the box chain just to make it interesting?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Who is sharpening the chain.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



That's a good question... Let's assume new for new...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That's a good question... Let's assume new for new...



Matt I've almost got the dozen new super duper cutting gtg winning race chains done. I need your address again to send them too:yoyo:


:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Matt I've almost got the dozen new super duper cutting gtg winning race chains done. I need your address again to send them too:yoyo:
> 
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



I'll take all of em' ya want to send this way...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

rburg said:


> Will there be any saws running Friday afternoon? I have to work Sat. and Sun. but I might come up Friday for a little while.



I hope you come up Friday to hang out awhile. I look forward to chewing the fat. 



mdavlee said:


> Matt I've almost got the dozen new super duper cutting gtg winning race chains done. I need your address again to send them too:yoyo:
> 
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



What you need is my address. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm going to have a week off and maybe a day to work on chains. I don't know how many I'll be working on then. I have 2 for the chain build done and others on the way to be turned into square. I might be able to fit a few more in:msp_wink:


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 5, 2012)

I have set up a different thread for RSVP only. I need to know how many you are bringing and if you plan on being here that Friday night. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/207419.htm#


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 14, 2012)

may have to toggle over there and RSVP... been off here a while, and this is just down the road a piece

dw


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 14, 2012)

my current list of attendees.  go to the RSVP link and RSVP. 


Blsnelling. 
Lurch2 
Young 
Rolltide
Milkman+1
Mastermind+crew
Anthony_va +1
O8f150+1
Jackie
Jason B.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2012)

I should have my 56mm bored out and replated cylinder back for the 390 on Monday


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I should have my 56mm bored out and replated cylinder back for the 390 on Monday


I'm excited to run that thing at the gtg.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I'm excited to run that thing at the gtg.



I certainly hope it outperforms my stock-bored 390XP. The saw will wear which ever turns out strongest. The other 390 will have the piped and 2-piece headed setup on it.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I certainly hope it outperforms my stock-bored 390XP. The saw will wear which ever turns out strongest. The other 390 will have the piped and 2-piece headed setup on it.


I'm bringing my three hacked up saws


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I certainly hope it outperforms my stock-bored 390XP. The saw will wear which ever turns out strongest. The other 390 will have the piped and 2-piece headed setup on it.



i remember what happened to your 390 at the last ky gtg
seems you needed more k-y


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i remember what happened to your 390 at the last ky gtg
> seems you needed more k-y



Now that you mention it, I think I'll leave my 390s at home:msp_scared:


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 14, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> my current list of attendees.  go to the RSVP link and RSVP.
> 
> 
> Blsnelling.
> ...



Will do, got to check on a few things to be sure i can get away on those dates.

dw


----------



## young (Sep 14, 2012)

also dont forget the GIE+EXPO is that weekend. :msp_scared:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 18, 2012)

It's coming up guys. 

Better get ur saws and chains ready! 

Don't forget all timed cant racing is anything goes, any chain, but gotta run on the same fuel. 

Did i mention any chain!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 18, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> It's coming up guys.
> 
> Better get ur saws and chains ready!
> 
> ...



So i can get a race chain builder to do me up a really fast chain, then act like I'm some super duper saw builder???? Heck yeah!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So i can get a race chain builder to do me up a really fast chain, then act like I'm some super duper saw builder???? Heck yeah!!!!!!



Now now brown cow. Don't be acting like me:msp_w00t:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So i can get a race chain builder to do me up a really fast chain, then act like I'm some super duper saw builder???? Heck yeah!!!!!!



I guess if that's whatcha gotta do to win...

I'm goin full home brew chain!! Bent over cutters and all...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm going with a scratcher chain


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going with a scratcher chain



What cube you guys runnin??? 
Or is it "run what you brung"???
:msp_wink:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What cube you guys runnin???
> Or is it "run what you brung"???
> :msp_wink:



3,4,5 and 6 cube. 

I figured keep the fuel the same, and it should get more folks involved. Hard to run a gas with a nitro/alky saw, and not everybody does nitro/alky. 

Oh, and here's muh chain.


----------



## mtrees (Sep 18, 2012)

Where in Murray is it located?? I buy bird dogs from a gentleman by the name of Ferell Miller and have been to Murray several times.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 18, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> 3,4,5 and 6 cube.
> 
> I figured keep the fuel the same, and it should get more folks involved. Hard to run a gas with a nitro/alky saw, and not everybody does nitro/alky.
> 
> Oh, and here's muh chain.



Will that chain even flex........:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 18, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Where in Murray is it located?? I buy bird dogs from a gentleman by the name of Ferell Miller and have been to Murray several times.



That name sounds familiar....

South of town, near Hazel. Crossland to be exact.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> 3,4,5 and 6 cube.
> 
> I figured keep the fuel the same, and it should get more folks involved. Hard to run a gas with a nitro/alky saw, and not everybody does nitro/alky.
> 
> Oh, and here's muh chain.



Hahahahahahahaha... Photo shop is a wonderful thing... Muh side hurts...


----------



## mtrees (Sep 18, 2012)

```

```



wigglesworth said:


> That name sounds familiar....
> 
> South of town, near Hazel. Crossland to be exact.



He has about 3000 acres off of Protemus road. I was down a year ago next week to pick up a dog and 2 horses. I would like to come if I can work it out with coverage at the dealership, or is it invite only?? His wif passed last year her name was Eleanor. I believe she was a retired school teacher.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2012)

mtrees said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I would like to come if I can work it out with coverage at the dealership, or is it invite only??



It's invite only............................but everyone's invited:jester:


----------



## mtrees (Sep 18, 2012)

Great!! I will see what i can work out!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 18, 2012)

mtrees said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> He has about 3000 acres off of Protemus road. I was down a year ago next week to pick up a dog and 2 horses. I would like to come if I can work it out with coverage at the dealership, or is it invite only?? His wif passed last year her name was Eleanor. I believe she was a retired school teacher.



Yep. She taught at one of the elementary schools I think. Her daughter was my 6th grade science teacher. Small world...

Hope u can make it down. It's gonna be good.


----------



## mtrees (Sep 18, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Yep. She taught at one of the elementary schools I think. Her daughter was my 6th grade science teacher. Small world...
> 
> Hope u can make it down. It's gonna be good.



Thank you, working on it already!!


----------



## cowroy (Sep 19, 2012)

Talked to my boss today and there is light at the end of the tunnel for me being able to come, but I don't want to get my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 19, 2012)

My prayers are working


----------



## cowroy (Sep 19, 2012)

That was my very thought after talking with him. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> My prayers are working



We both know that prayers always work. :msp_thumbup:

The results may not be as we envisioned them.......but God knows best.


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 19, 2012)

This weekend is the fiscal close for my company, and that puts me on the hook for any last minute revenue postings that may need my help.... That plus I don't have anyone to watch the pup overnight means that I will need to make this a day trip for Saturday only.


Still planing to plan to come (I need to RSVP on the other post). If I do I'll be bringing the sugariest desert I've ever eaten, something the ex showed me how to bake 

dw


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 19, 2012)

What kind of pup you got?


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> What kind of pup you got?



Yellow Lab, be nearly 7 months by the time the GTG. Could likely leave him outside in his kennel for one night w/out issue, by then he should have (better have) a monster large insulated dog house :msp_w00t:

dw


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 19, 2012)

the amount of destruction a Lab. puppy can do is nothing short of awesome. Although you'd never know it now at 12, my Lab, when he was young and spry, was a mischievous, four legged wrecking machine. Don't kid yourself, the reason God made them so darn cute is to keep you from killing them!


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 19, 2012)

Well he is actually doing pretty good, although I rarely give him the opportunity to chew anything up... then there was the moring that my roommate laid the rent on the kitchen couunter. You ever try taping $175 in 20s, 10, and a 5 back together?

he is as good as a pup can be though. My 4th Lab and I can't count the other dog I have been through over the years.

dw


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 19, 2012)

I am trying to arrange my schedule to attend, what motels/hotels are close by and how far are they from the site.

Thanks.....


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 19, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I am trying to arrange my schedule to attend, what motels/hotels are close by and how far are they from the site.
> 
> Thanks.....



Being that it's a college town, hotels are reasonably plentiful. Brad, Andre, and myself stayed at a Best Western, or maybe it was a Holiday Inn, but there were other hotels around. The one we stayed in was decent and Brad's wife got it for us at a good price. We fired a saw up outside just to see if it would flush out anyone staying there for the GTG. :msp_biggrin: I'm sure Brad will be by and post what hotel it was.


----------



## mtrees (Sep 19, 2012)

I stayed at the Holiday Inn very reasonable and clean.


----------



## Pendagator (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's a link to hotels. I'd probably go with one of the first four in the pics. Murray Kentucky Convention and Visitor's Bureau


----------



## little possum (Sep 19, 2012)

Is the fuel gonna be 110?  My poor lil five cuber  Wiggs, why dont you come pick it up?


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 19, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> the amount of destruction a Lab. puppy can do is nothing short of awesome. Although you'd never know it now at 12, my Lab, when he was young and spry, was a mischievous, four legged wrecking machine. Don't kid yourself, the reason God made them so darn cute is to keep you from killing them!



That is so true!! I came close to killing harlee the first 3 years. But she's turning into a good lab


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 19, 2012)

Hampton is the newer nice one. Holiday inn is good too. All those listed are only 8 miles from the gtg. So you can't go wrong. Also there is room to bring a tent if that's your thing


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> That is so true!! I came close to killing harlee the first 3 years. But she's turning into a good lab



it's funny though, now that Max is 12 and has really slowed down - and I mean REALLY slowed down, I miss how spirited he was, I just don't miss the destruction.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 19, 2012)

There are also cabins and lake houses within reasonable distances.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 19, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> Being that it's a college town, hotels are reasonably plentiful. Brad, Andre, and myself stayed at a Best Western, or maybe it was a Holiday Inn, but there were other hotels around. The one we stayed in was decent and Brad's wife got it for us at a good price. We fired a saw up outside just to see if it would flush out anyone staying there for the GTG. :msp_biggrin: I'm sure Brad will be by and post what hotel it was.





Mrs. J said:


> Hampton is the newer nice one. Holiday inn is good too. All those listed are only 8 miles from the gtg. So you can't go wrong. Also there is room to bring a tent if that's your thing





Mrs. J said:


> There are also cabins and lake houses within reasonable distances.



I'm just trying to figure out if I get deeeeepppppp into a Scotch bottle will there be a motel room that I can walk to.......


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 19, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I'm just trying to figure out if I get deeeeepppppp into a Scotch bottle will there be a motel room that I can walk to.......



I'm on a booze hiatus, I'll drive you back to the hotel!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope you guys are still planning on shooting some skeet. I almost got this Benelli SBE paid off. I got two boxes of skeet and a couple hundred shells to bring too.  

I suck at shooting skeet but I do love to try.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll tell Jer to have the thrower ready. Skeet shooting before booze comes out.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I'll tell Jer to have the thrower ready. Skeet shooting before booze comes out.



ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!! After saws, guns, and anything else dangerous.


----------



## wendell (Sep 19, 2012)

Pendagator said:


> Here's a link to hotels. I'd probably go with one of the first four in the pics. Murray Kentucky Convention and Visitor's Bureau



The Murray Plaza is cheaper and was clean with a decent bed as I recall.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 19, 2012)

So camping on site is OK?


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So camping on site is OK?





Mrs. J said:


> ...Also there is room to bring a tent if that's your thing




I do believe that's what the lady said (well typed). :msp_tongue: :hmm3grin2orange:

dw


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I'll tell Jer to have the thrower ready. Skeet shooting before booze comes out.



dang that ain't no fun,, i was looking forward to seeing a bunch of drunk midgets trying to shoot skeet:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So camping on site is OK?



Yep yep. I only charge half of what a hotel would cost  

But really, I don't mind. It should be perfect camping weather.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Yep yep. I only charge half of what a hotel would cost
> 
> But really, I don't mind. It should be perfect camping weather.


OK LOL thank you sounds great.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So camping on site is OK?



No David.........you can't sleep in muh tent. :msp_sad:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No David.........you can't sleep in muh tent. :msp_sad:


Damn it how did you know I was gonna ask.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Damn it how did you know I was gonna ask.:msp_unsure:



I's is a mime reader and stuff.


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 19, 2012)

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I's is a mime reader and stuff.



You got the stuff part right. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> You got the stuff part right. :msp_w00t:



Sure.......sure I did. :msp_biggrin:

Will your hacked up saws still be running for the GTG? :msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Sure.......sure I did. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Will your hacked up saws still be running for the GTG? :msp_wink:



I doubt it with who built them.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 19, 2012)

He wont be able to sleep when he sees what the 660 xtxpw blows on the compression gauge anyhow Randy,and he will scratch all his hair off figuring out whats in the air box:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 19, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> He wont be able to sleep when he sees what the 660 xtxpw blows on the compression gauge anyhow Randy,and he will scratch all his hair off figuring out whats in the air box:msp_biggrin:



Haha. How are ya Jackie .xtxpw wow that's bad ass lol


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Haha. How are ya Jackie .xtxpw wow that's bad ass lol


Thie things that get done by night shift folks when they cant sleep, wth, I only use it twice a year,the saw that is.


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 19, 2012)

What time will ya ll be rolling in fri? I ts gonna be a blast


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 19, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> What time will ya ll be rolling in fri? I ts gonna be a blast


I turned in vacation days for all Tyree days so ill head up as early as I'm welcome. Its a 4 1/2 hour drive from here it says.


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 20, 2012)

i been off the road too long, cant rem shortest route , think its I 24 to exit 65 then south, maybe wrong.


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 20, 2012)

Whatever to the above post,just whatever, not clicking on it sorry.But welcome to AS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never mind they deleted it.lol


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol. Dog in a manger eh? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerjackie (Sep 21, 2012)

I can smell the bel ray, hickory smoke and everclear fuel enhancer already,hope my saw starts:msp_biggrin:


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, I'd be in this one, gonna skip opening day of gun season but I'll be there.


----------



## milkman (Sep 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Now that you mention it, I think I'll leave my 390s at home:msp_scared:




Bring the 346, I'd like to see one that runs good.


----------



## mtrees (Sep 23, 2012)

Looking right now like my wife and I will make Sat and drive home Sun.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Looking right now like my wife and I will make Sat and drive home Sun.



Excellent. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 23, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Looking right now like my wife and I will make Sat and drive home Sun.



Sounds great!! Look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 23, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Ok, I'd be in this one, gonna skip opening day of gun season but I'll be there.



 I'll try to plan around it next year. Glad your coming!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 24, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> I do believe that's what the lady said (well typed). :msp_tongue: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> dw



Will u be attending? Just trying to get an updated list


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 24, 2012)

Blsnelling. 
Lurch2 
Young 
Rolltide
Milkman+1
Mastermind+crew
Anthony_va +1
O8f150+1
Jackie
Jason B. 
Komatsuvarna +3
Moparman+1
Mtrees+1
Barneyrb
Wendell 
Fatguy
Pendegator

Did I miss anyone???


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Will u be attending? Just trying to get an updated list



Yes, but only for the day Saturday (long day for me).

dw


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 24, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Blsnelling.
> Lurch2
> Young
> Rolltide
> ...



My "crew" is down to three. The women have found something else they want to do.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 24, 2012)

Blsnelling. 
Lurch2 
Young 
Rolltide
Milkman+1
Mastermind+2
Anthony_va +1
O8f150+1
Jackie
Jason B. 
Komatsuvarna +3
Moparman+1
Mtrees+1
Barneyrb
Wendell 
Fatguy
Pendagator
Dwraisor


----------



## Termite (Sep 25, 2012)

I am wanting to come. Trying to get the wife to commit. I will let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 25, 2012)

Hopefully someone there will have a 576XP with autotune. Im on the fence about buying one.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Hopefully someone there will have a 576XP with autotune. Im on the fence about buying one.



Find an OE 372XP.


----------



## Termite (Sep 25, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Hopefully someone there will have a 576XP with autotune. Im on the fence about buying one.



If I get to come I will bring mine.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Find an OE 372XP.


 Naaa Im wanting an 376 with auto tune or a 441crm


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 25, 2012)

Termite said:


> If I get to come I will bring mine.


Thanks bud.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 25, 2012)

you might want to add dhibbs75 and muddawg to the list mrs.j,, both of them say they will try to come unless something keeps them from going


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Blsnelling.
> Lurch2
> Young
> Rolltide
> ...



Add me I want to see Wiggs anyway. Do you want me to bring the Crown Royal Black? I'll bring a bigger bottle than I did to Terry's GTG it didn't take long to empty it last time!

Edit: I just did a little math this one will be number 14 for me yee ha, did I win?


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 25, 2012)

Blsnelling. 
Lurch2 
Young 
Rolltide
Milkman+1
Mastermind+crew
Anthony_va +1
O8f150+1
Jackie
Jason B. 
Komatsuvarna +3
Moparman+1
Mtrees+1
Barneyrb
Wendell 
Fatguy
Pendegator
Dwraisor
Muddawg
Dhibbs75
Saw collector


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Add me I want to see Wiggs anyway. Do you want me to bring the Crown Royal Black? I'll bring a bigger bottle than I did to Terry's GTG it didn't take long to empty it last time!
> 
> Edit: I just did a little math this one will be number 14 for me yee ha, did I win?



Bring that gorgeous PP655! Or was it a P65?


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 25, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Add me I want to see Wiggs anyway. Do you want me to bring the Crown Royal Black? I'll bring a bigger bottle than I did to Terry's GTG it didn't take long to empty it last time!
> 
> Edit: I just did a little math this one will be number 14 for me yee ha, did I win?



No thank you!! "it doesn't burn". Yes it does!! Lol. 

Pretty sure you win. But this will be my 3rd one this year. That's pretty good for someone that knows absolutely nothing about chainsaws  



I am using my phone 99% of the time so just be patient with my RSVP/ planning abilities. Im trying to keep up


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bring that gorgeous PP655! Or was it a P65?



P62 and it will be there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> No thank you!! "it doesn't burn". Yes it does!! Lol.
> 
> Pretty sure you win. But this will be my 3rd one this year. That's pretty good for someone that knows absolutely nothing about chainsaws
> 
> ...



It is not as bad as what Stumpy and some other members drink :Rock:


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 27, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> It is not as bad as what Stumpy and some other members drink :Rock:



This is true. Maybe if it was cold I could handle it. I keep mine in the freezer.


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, a Bourbon (kind of) that I like is the Wild Turkey American. Honey... Not a legal Bourbon, but tastes good, sweet, and just enough burn to let you know it isn't beer 

dw

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 27, 2012)

A friend of mine was just telling me about that last weekend. Supposed to be good for you when your sick.


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> A friend of mine was just telling me about that last weekend. Supposed to be good for you when your sick.



That's a hot tottie... Bourbon, honey and OJ (I think). It's a basic cough syrup. Bourban as a pain killer (cough syrup is ~40% alcohol), the Citric acid of OJ nums the throat/vocals, and the honey makes everything stick...

But hey, I like the id<cough>ea <cough> hmm maybe I'm coming down w/ something.

dw


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 28, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> That's a hot tottie... Bourbon, honey and OJ (I think). It's a basic cough syrup. Bourban as a pain killer (cough syrup is ~40% alcohol), the Citric acid of OJ nums the throat/vocals, and the honey makes everything stick...
> 
> But hey, I like the id<cough>ea <cough> hmm maybe I'm coming down w/ something.
> 
> dw



Wow that's weird. Me too!


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 28, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Wow that's weird. Me too!


 This month is crawling by.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 28, 2012)

Can someone bring me a small bottle of Tennessee's finest "untaxed" liquor? Don't respond to this but I can't find anything around here......I will be glad to pay for it...


----------



## dwraisor (Sep 28, 2012)

rolltide said:


> This month is crawling by.




Hush that, it will be over before you know it, and I still have a lot of prep work to do for the winter. 

dw

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I don't have any saws that will be contenders in any serious cant race........the way it's looking I won't have time to build anything either. Now for big wood........I'm ready. :msp_wink:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 28, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> Now for big wood........I'm ready. :msp_wink:



That's what she said!!...:jester:















Sorry honey, just couldn't help muh self.

(Muh wife watches me here, ya know.)


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> That's what she said!!...:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That what she's saying........


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> That's what she said!!...:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.......seems like I got in trouble a few minutes after this for a comment that was taken the wrong way on another saw forum.  

I'm always watching.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 30, 2012)

I will be sending an email out with specifics about the event. I will include the address along with some competition info. May even be some giveaways. I have someone willing to sponsor some things. So make sure I have your email ASAP. Thanks!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh boy its finally almost Oct. Not too much longer now.


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2012)

It is with tremendous sadness that I must tell you to take me off the list.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> It is with tremendous sadness that I must tell you to take me off the list.



It is with tremendous sadness that I read this...... :msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I will be sending an email out with specifics about the event. I will include the address along with some competition info. May even be some giveaways. I have someone willing to sponsor some things. So make sure I have your email ASAP. Thanks!!



PM sent.


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> It is with tremendous sadness that I read this...... :msp_sad:



You are a true and dear friend.

[video=youtube;SrYkeXNYOG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrYkeXNYOG8[/video]


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 1, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> It is with tremendous sadness that I must tell you to take me off the list.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 2, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> It is with tremendous sadness that I must tell you to take me off the list.



U bum. 



For word from a sponsor, there will be pay out for 1st,2nd and 3rd place for the 3/4/5/6 and a 1st place for the unlimited class races!!! 

Again, all but the unlimited class must run on pump gas, my pump gas specificly, but any chain can be ran. Most likely 8x8 for the 3 cube, 10x10 for the others. 

I wanna keep things fair. No cheater saws and junk will be tolerated. Any saw entered can be inspected should someone contest. I really don't think it'll be a problem, but wanna get that outta da way first thing. Gotta keep things fair. 

Anyhoo, I'm hoping a have a saw or two ready to go. Shop time is pretty thin at the moment.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> It is with tremendous sadness that I must tell you to take me off the list.


Hate to hear that Wendell,going to miss not seeing ya. Take care ,hope all is well up your way.


----------



## wendell (Oct 3, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Hate to hear that Wendell,going to miss not seeing ya. Take care ,hope all is well up your way.



Thanks, Jackie, I'm going to miss seeing you too. Almost as much as your bologna! :msp_sneaky:

And thanks for the well wishes. They are appreciated.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2012)

Sure wish I had more time to get my saws ready


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2012)

This saw porting business sure is cutting into my fun time. I'll have an MS361, and with any luck a 181 Husky. I doubt they will be very competitive in a race like this though.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 4, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> This saw porting business sure is cutting into my fun time. I'll have an MS361, and with any luck a 181 Husky. I doubt they will be very competitive in a race like this though.


I say hes sandbagging,bet he has wing nuts on the cylinder head bolts he has had them on and off so much:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> U bum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rules? what are the rules?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> rules? what are the rules?



I think as long as they will run on pump gas anything goes. :msp_w00t:


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 4, 2012)

Now if somone would just figure out how to turn a wrap bar into a pressure tak and pump a little laughing gas into the jug . we could see some real neat fireworks. 


dw


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 4, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Now if somone would just figure out how to turn a wrap bar into a pressure tak and pump a little laughing gas into the jug . we could see some real neat fireworks. It only takes a little,like 2 co2 cartridges full after the saw gets wound up in the wood to boost the rooster, applied at a safe rate so the saw still has a one piece head when finished.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I won't be making this one. I'll be traveling that weekend to an outage.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 4, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> ...applied at a safe rate so the saw still has a one piece head when finished.



writting from experience there are we?

:msp_wink:

dw


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 4, 2012)

N2O Cartridge for Cream Whippers / Dispensers 24/Box


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool, They are even blue-ish like the NOS tanks













I should get one just to mock up on my ms261 just for chits-&-giggles

dw


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 4, 2012)

Mine wont run on the whip cream, makes carb all sticky and draws yellow jackets and flies.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 4, 2012)

Now to figure out how many turns out on the H screw to compensate for the N[SUB]2[/SUB]O

dw


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 4, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Now to figure out how many turns out on the H screw to compensate for the N[SUB]2[/SUB]O
> 
> dw



That might be an expensive learning curve......it was for me and a 383.......


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 4, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> That might be an expensive learning curve......it was for me and a 383.......



Well I ain't about to do it fer really real.... It would be neat to mount the cyclinder on the wrap bar, over by the clutch cover, get a a little NOS sticker, and a smallish hose coming out going to the airfilter box....


Then just wait for people to notice. 


Thought about doing the same w. a NOS Energy drink bottle on my ATV just for giggles. 

dw


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 5, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> rules? what are the rules?





Mastermind © said:


> I think as long as they will run on pump gas anything goes. :msp_w00t:



Sorry Tree. Yes, anything goes, any chain, yada yada, but has to run on 87 octane, non-ethonal at 40:1 mix. I will supply the fuel. 

Most likely, 3ci will be 8x8 and the rest 10x10. The cants will be poplar and pine. There will be LOTS of other wood there, so folks don't have to enter the race just to come. Will be fun for all.


----------



## MotorSeven (Oct 5, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> ..........please tell your wives that I am normal. It takes a little while for some to realize we are not all crazy chainsaw people



I just read the whole thread and I don't understand why Mrs. J would think "we" are _Abby Normal_?????

[video=youtube_share;yH97lImrr0Q]http://youtu.be/yH97lImrr0Q[/video]


I don't know if I can make it, just finishing up my log house and we are starting to move in. It's been a long road and I need a break so I will try and head west at the end of the month.


----------



## milkman (Oct 6, 2012)

Just 20 more days, I'm counting...Still time to help out and get in on the drawing...


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 8, 2012)

milkman said:


> Just 20 more days, I'm counting...Still time to help out and get in on the drawing...


Between working 228 hrs a month bow hunting and youth season opens on the 27th i need a ton of 5 hr energy in the 24 hr bottles, but,cant wait and maybe have a good deer pic to show off from granddaughters hunt,and bacon,bologna and bbq!!!!! yee haa:msp_biggrin:Oh yea,and chainsaws and great people!!!!!


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 14, 2012)

Well under the 2-week window, figured i'd bump this thing a bit.

BTW did this happen??? If so my spam filters must have ate it.



Mrs. J said:


> *I will be sending an email out with specifics about the event. I will include the address *along with some competition info. May even be some giveaways. I have someone willing to sponsor some things. So make sure I have your email ASAP. Thanks!!



Look forward to meeting a face or three from here... 

dw


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 14, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Well under the 2-week window, figured i'd bump this thing a bit.
> 
> BTW did this happen??? If so my spam filters must have ate it.
> 
> ...


Im also looking forward to putting some faces to these names. I cant believe that we are within two weeks


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 15, 2012)

Not to step on anyone's toes but I will have a couple of large saws for sale (100 & 137cc)that I will be bringing with me. If this post is wrong please let me know.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 15, 2012)

Are we almost there yet?!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 15, 2012)

I need some people to bring a case of can drinks or bottled water. Any kind is fine. Just let me know so I will know how many I need to get. If anyone has a big cooler that would be cool too. 

I will have all the paper supplies. Ice. Beans. Buns. BBQ.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 15, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I need some people to bring a case of can drinks or bottled water. Any kind is fine. Just let me know so I will know how many I need to get. If anyone has a big cooler that would be cool too.
> 
> I will have all the paper supplies. Ice. Beans. Buns. BBQ.



I will do one of each. A case of Coca cola, and a case of water from Sams.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 15, 2012)

I can do a case of water, but it won't be there until Saturday 

dw


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 15, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Not to step on anyone's toes but I will have a couple of large saws for sale (100 & 137cc)that I will be bringing with me. If this post is wrong please let me know.



It sounds right to me mang! 

I'm kind dreading the 7 1/2 hour drive, but I'm gonna make it  I got a ported 441C to pick up there.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 15, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> It sounds right to me mang!
> 
> I'm kind dreading the 7 1/2 hour drive, but I'm gonna make it  I got a ported 441C to pick up there.



Speaking of ported 441s......

I fixed that muffler pretty well. It's not screened though.......I can fix that to if it needs a screen.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 15, 2012)

Ill bring case of water and a case of mellow yellow if that sounds good?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of ported 441s......
> 
> I fixed that muffler pretty well. It's not screened though.......I can fix that to if it needs a screen.



Sounds good man. I'm glad it was salvageable.  

If you can, and it's not any trouble, I'd like to have a screen. Just don't trouble yourself too much with it ole bud. If it's going to be aggravating then it'll be fine.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is my to bring list:

1) Several pounds of good Louisiana Boudin
2) Case of water
3) 2ea Sweet tater pies (Grandma's recipe)
4) Millionaire cheesecake 
5) Scotch
6) Saws

This list is subject to change and is open to suggestions, feel free to make recommendations as needed........


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 15, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Sounds good man. I'm glad it was salvageable.
> 
> If you can, and it's not any trouble, I'd like to have a screen. Just don't trouble yourself too much with it ole bud. If it's going to be aggravating then it'll be fine.



It's not a big deal. Consider it done.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's not a big deal. Consider it done.


what a Guy.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 16, 2012)

Just ordered the BBQ. No turning back now


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 16, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Just ordered the BBQ. No turning back now



I forgot to tell you I have 6 extra coming with me...






















































GOTCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 16, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I forgot to tell you I have 6 extra coming with me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would suck to have to share your sandwich with 6 other people  


I've got hotdogs for those that don't RSVP


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't forget to bring a dessert everyone  

Thank you to those that volunteered the water and coke. That will help out. I will cover the rest.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 16, 2012)

I will bring a case of Powerade and a bag of the peanuts I combined in VA last month. They seemed well liked at the Poulan GTG last weekend.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 16, 2012)

Wiggz+3
Blsnelling.
Lurch2
Young
Rolltide
Milkman+1
Mastermind+crew
Anthony_va +1
O8f150+1
Jackie
Jason B.
Komatsuvarna +1
Moparman+1
Mtrees+1
Barneyrb+1
Fatguy
Pendegator
Dwraisor
Muddawg
Dhibbs75
Saw collector
cowroy 
Guido Salvage
Milkman
Shades2914+4
Tlandrum
Andyshine77

If I am missing anyone or if you need taken off the list just copy/paste and fix it.........


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 16, 2012)

i decided that i am going to bring a big batch of brownies

























exlax laced


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 16, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i decided that i am going to bring a big batch of brownies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remind me that day.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 16, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i decided that i am going to bring a big batch of brownies
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So, I guess that post about extra port-a-pots will hold true.... I have to drive home Sat night so I'll need to avoid all brownies 


dw


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 16, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> That would suck to have to share your sandwich with 6 other people
> 
> 
> I've got hotdogs for those that don't RSVP


hahahahahahaha or smoked bologna


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 16, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I've got hotdogs for those that don't RSVP



Heck I'm more of a hotdog guy tham bbq anyway.... 


dw


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 16, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Here is my to bring list:
> 
> 1) Several pounds of good Louisiana Boudin
> 2) Case of water
> ...





Mrs. J said:


> Don't forget to bring a dessert everyone
> 
> Thank you to those that volunteered the water and coke. That will help out. I will cover the rest.



Is this enough or do I need to make something else. I can cook and work on saws too. If you have a hint of bar oil or fuel mix that is just a bonus........

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 16, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Is this enough or do I need to make something else. I can cook and work on saws too. If you have a hint of bar oil or fuel mix that is just a bonus........
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds perfect!


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 16, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> barneyrb said:
> 
> 
> > Is this enough or do I need to make something else. I can cook and work on saws too. If you have a hint of bar oil or fuel mix that is just a bonus........
> ...



Well, you can leave the bar oil and pre-mix out....


dw


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 16, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> is this enough or do i need to make something else. I can cook and work on saws too. If you have a hint of bar oil or fuel mix that is just a bonus........
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



*Bacon?*


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 16, 2012)

There will be bacon.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 16, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> There will be bacon.



Might not be any saws, nor wood, but if theres bacon, it'll be a good day....


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 16, 2012)

There are two types of people in this world,those who love bacon and those who wont admit it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 16, 2012)

cooked over red hot coals in cast iron skillet, if it aint hickory smoked it will be then,lol.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 16, 2012)

This is for real Bacon Candles :msp_biggrin:http://www.baconfreak.com/bacon-air-freshner.htmlhttp://girltomom.com/fumbling-towards-ecstacy/sex-and-bacon/attachment/bacon-lube it never ends.....


----------



## chadihman (Oct 16, 2012)

If it wasn't a 14 hr drive I would be there:bang:


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 16, 2012)

chadihman said:


> If it wasn't a 14 hr drive I would be there:bang:


 Are you near breezewood pa ?


----------



## chadihman (Oct 16, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Are you near breezewood pa ?



Guess about 2 hrs from Breezewood


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 17, 2012)

Wiggz+3
Blsnelling.
Lurch2
Young
Rolltide
Milkman+1
Mastermind+crew
Anthony_va +1
O8f150+1
Jackie
Jason B.
Komatsuvarna +1
Moparman+1
Mtrees+1
Barneyrb+1
Fatguy
Pendegator
Dwraisor
Muddawg
Dhibbs75
Saw collector 
cowroy 
Guido Salvage
Milkman
Shades2914+4
Tlandrum
Andyshine77
tree monkey +1

also need addy


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 17, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> tree monkey +1
> 
> also need addy



Heck, u been here before, ain't ya?


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Heck, u been here before, ain't ya?



ya, but i did'nt do the driving


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 17, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> ya, but i did'nt do the driving



I'm pretty sure the first way u turn is south. From there, I can't help ya.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Heck, u been here before, ain't ya?



Some others of us ain't... I can get as close as Murray. Wow that WK is a long and boring drive.


dw


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 17, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Some others of us ain't... I can get as close as Murray. Wow that WK is a long and boring drive.
> 
> 
> dw



Anybody needs an address, send me a PM.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 17, 2012)

is the bridge still out?


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> is the bridge still out?



Bridge is fixed.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 17, 2012)

My gps is saying 4hrs and 45mins so about 3 hrs is what im shooting for lol


----------



## shades2914 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine says 53 mins. I'm usually not close enough to the gtgs to go. I'm glad they are having one in my neck of the woods.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

Daddy, are we almost there yet *now*?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 17, 2012)

got all of you midgets beat on the ETA,,, 35 minutes for me,, 30 minutes if i hit the 3 lights green:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 17, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> My gps is saying 4hrs and 45mins so about 3 hrs is what im shooting for lol



Careful there big boy, my trip to Tlandrum's set me back $123 due to a camera in Oak Ridge.


----------



## Termite (Oct 17, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Careful there big boy, my trip to Tlandrum's set me back $123 due to a camera in Oak Ridge.



Does anyone know if they still have the death penalty for speeding in Ohio? I do avoid the socialist state of Illinois because of their gun laws.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i have a new 16" bar for my 372xp to break in



That reminds me that I have had a 16" bar that fits my 372xp since before I got the saw, but still haven't used it....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> My gps is saying 4hrs and 45mins so about 3 hrs is what im shooting for lol



That makes sense! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## milkman (Oct 17, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> Wiggz+3
> Blsnelling.
> Lurch2
> Young
> ...



added +1 to mine.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 17, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Careful there big boy, my trip to Tlandrum's set me back $123 due to a camera in Oak Ridge.


Ok ok 3 1/2 hrs:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 17, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Ok ok 3 1/2 hrs:msp_biggrin:


You better slow down , i just got a ticket trying to see a deer in a field near the gtg location.got me for running 45 in a 40 in reverse


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 17, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> My gps is saying 4hrs and 45mins so about 3 hrs is what im shooting for lol



I'd say thats close. Took me exactly 4 hours to get back to Crossville last year breaking the law the whole way! 



Is the Mexican restaurant in town still open?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 17, 2012)

well i just checked the forecast for next weekend,,, 60% chance rain friday,,70% saturday and partly sunny sunday,, highs in the mid 50"s







































:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: just kidding


----------



## mtrees (Oct 17, 2012)

I hate to report but the better half and I cannot make it. My inlaws are our dog and horse sitters and are not going to be back in time from their vacation.:msp_angry::angry2:!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 17, 2012)

sorry folks but count me out and down. i had some skidder trouble today that is going to set me back on time and money. i was having trouble with the head on my skidder and decided that i just needed to replace it instead of repair it. so i decidd then that i should go ahead and rering the engine while it was down. i pulled the pan to check and see if the bearings were standard or under /over sized. well when the pan came out it was holding a hand full of 22 long rifle shells. someone had vandalized it. i dont know if they were just trying to cause damage or kill somebody. either way im filing a police report in the morning. they have caused some severe damage to my engine. it now has to be completely overhauled. the shells took out bearings and made the job more work and expense than it should have been.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> My gps is saying 4hrs and 45mins so about 3 hrs is what im shooting for lol



Never mind speed limits, I never did in my younger days, and got cought only two times. There was some close calls though....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mtrees (Oct 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sorry folks but count me out and down. i had some skidder trouble today that is going to set me back on time and money. i was having trouble with the head on my skidder and decided that i just needed to replace it instead of repair it. so i decidd then that i should go ahead and rering the engine while it was down. i pulled the pan to check and see if the bearings were standard or under /over sized. well when the pan came out it was holding a hand full of 22 long rifle shells. someone had vandalized it. i dont know if they were just trying to cause damage or kill somebody. either way im filing a police report in the morning. they have caused some severe damage to my engine. it now has to be completely overhauled. the shells took out bearings and made the job more work and expense than it should have been.



Very sorry Terry I hope they or you catch them!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

mtrees said:


> I hate to report but the better half and I cannot make it. My inlaws are our dog and horse sitters and are not going to be back in time from their vacation.:msp_angry::angry2:!!!



That's a real bummer! Don't give up yet! Find someone else.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 17, 2012)

mtrees said:


> I hate to report but the better half and I cannot make it. My inlaws are our dog and horse sitters and are not going to be back in time from their vacation.:msp_angry::angry2:!!!



You could always bring them with you. No clue what we would do with a horse though lol.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sorry folks but count me out and down. i had some skidder trouble today that is going to set me back on time and money. i was having trouble with the head on my skidder and decided that i just needed to replace it instead of repair it. so i decidd then that i should go ahead and rering the engine while it was down. i pulled the pan to check and see if the bearings were standard or under /over sized. well when the pan came out it was holding a hand full of 22 long rifle shells. someone had vandalized it. i dont know if they were just trying to cause damage or kill somebody. either way im filing a police report in the morning. they have caused some severe damage to my engine. it now has to be completely overhauled. the shells took out bearings and made the job more work and expense than it should have been.



Dang thats crazy. 22 shells? Seriously? What the crap.....


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 18, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sorry folks but count me out and down. i had some skidder trouble today that is going to set me back on time and money. i was having trouble with the head on my skidder and decided that i just needed to replace it instead of repair it. so i decidd then that i should go ahead and rering the engine while it was down. i pulled the pan to check and see if the bearings were standard or under /over sized. well when the pan came out it was holding a hand full of 22 long rifle shells. someone had vandalized it. i dont know if they were just trying to cause damage or kill somebody. either way im filing a police report in the morning. they have caused some severe damage to my engine. it now has to be completely overhauled. the shells took out bearings and made the job more work and expense than it should have been.



People never cease to amaze me man. Thats as low as you can get. I wonder if the asshats know how much it cost to overhaul a skidder engine? I hate to hear about that Terry but I hope you can find something out about it.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 18, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sorry folks but count me out and down. i had some skidder trouble today that is going to set me back on time and money. i was having trouble with the head on my skidder and decided that i just needed to replace it instead of repair it. so i decidd then that i should go ahead and rering the engine while it was down. i pulled the pan to check and see if the bearings were standard or under /over sized. well when the pan came out it was holding a hand full of 22 long rifle shells. someone had vandalized it. i dont know if they were just trying to cause damage or kill somebody. either way im filing a police report in the morning. they have caused some severe damage to my engine. it now has to be completely overhauled. the shells took out bearings and made the job more work and expense than it should have been.



Catch them little fellers, bring them to me, we have gators in the lake I live on and they eat trash...........


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 18, 2012)

i am being serious this time,,, i know what your thinking,,BS,,,
if it holds true,,which it is possible it might change,,,
any who,,, i just checked the weather for next weekend,,,, 68 degrees,,partly cloudy and only 10% chance of rain for friday and saturday,, so it looks like it is going to be fantastic weather for the gtg


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 18, 2012)

ok,, for the guys that really want to keep an eye on what the weather is going to be next weekend,, here is the weather channel link

Murray Weather, Current Conditions and Temperature - weather.com


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 18, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sorry folks but count me out and down. i had some skidder trouble today that is going to set me back on time and money. i was having trouble with the head on my skidder and decided that i just needed to replace it instead of repair it. so i decidd then that i should go ahead and rering the engine while it was down. i pulled the pan to check and see if the bearings were standard or under /over sized. well when the pan came out it was holding a hand full of 22 long rifle shells. someone had vandalized it. i dont know if they were just trying to cause damage or kill somebody. either way im filing a police report in the morning. they have caused some severe damage to my engine. it now has to be completely overhauled. the shells took out bearings and made the job more work and expense than it should have been.



Now that sucks.

Sounds like it's time to set a trap for those bastards.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 18, 2012)

Fishing hooks hung at eye level should take care of it


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 18, 2012)

Hate to hear that , hope insurance covers it and your down time,maybe since brass is soft it did not mess up as much as steel wold have.,but you have good evidence for the insurance adjuster.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


>


Wow we couldn't ask for better weather


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 19, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Wow we couldn't ask for better weather



They can't predict the weather for tomorrow, much less for next weekend. Post up a revised edition each day and we will see how much it changes.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, I officially have one saw partially ready... :/


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 20, 2012)

A week away....:chainsawguy:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 20, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> A week away....:chainsawguy:


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 20, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


>


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 20, 2012)

i just checked the weather channel and they are saying the low 50's with a chance of thunder showers,, so i guess we all will know for sure friday night


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2012)

I found out Thursday evening that Nik and Andre will not be coming. Lucky for me, my Dad is going to be able to make it It's always nice when he can come along.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ah man. I've always wanted to met ole Nik and Andre. It'll be cool to meet your dad though. 

The temperature looks alot nicer to me now, s long as it don't rain.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 21, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


>


THE 4 B'S will be performing sat for extra entertainment,good rap band. BBQ,BACON,BOLOGNA, and BELRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_tongue:Its been a long night at work,again.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I found out Thursday evening that Nik and Andre will not be coming. Lucky for me, my Dad is going to be able to make it It's always nice when he can come along.



I used to like Nik and Andre.... 

Cool ur dads coming though. U gonna get him some square ground for his 046?


----------



## cowroy (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I found out Thursday evening that Nik and Andre will not be coming.


----------



## wendell (Oct 21, 2012)

And sorry for the news, Terry. That goes beyond ####ty.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> And sorry for the news, Terry. That goes beyond ####ty.



Are you still not able to make it down?


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 21, 2012)

I f my saws were hunting equipment i would be super ready,this time of year makes a fat man run thin on time and energy,but fun we will have:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 21, 2012)

So.........who's bringing what?

We'll be hauling some old mag saws.......Homelite 750, 650, 450, Pioneer P50, Mac Super 250, And a few woods ported saws. Nuttin fancy. 

Oh yeah, a ported MS461, MS441CRM, 038 Mag II, a 362XP that's pretty stout.....

I almost forgot.......a 562XP that's ported with several hours run time on it.

Oh......a ported 660, and a stock 181 and 2171........and......and......etc. 



Damn CAD!!!!!!!


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So.........who's bringing what?
> 
> We'll be hauling some old mag saws.......Homelite 750, 650, 450, Pioneer P50, Mac Super 250, And a few woods ported saws. Nuttin fancy.
> 
> ...



8500, 4000, PP455, PP475, PP655, all stock, PP330, PP505, JRED 2171, ported, Poulan 5200 (touched up just a little), Hommie Super 1050 (for sale) and Stihl 090AV(for sale). There might be a couple more stragglers but that's it for now.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 21, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> 8500, 4000, PP455, PP475, PP655, all stock, PP330, PP505, JRED 2171, ported, Poulan 5200 (touched up just a little), Hommie Super 1050 (for sale) and Stihl 090AV(for sale). There might be a couple more stragglers but that's it for now.



I'll have an 084 too if it arrives in time......and the Dolmar 5100 I just ported.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll have an 084 too if it arrives in time......and the Dolmar 5100 I just ported.



DOES IT EVER END, not around my house anyway......


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 21, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> DOES IT EVER END, not around my house anyway......



Four years ago I had one saw......


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, so far ill be bringing wood and cants. I have 1, thats right, 1 saw really ready for any cutting. I got lots to do this week..... :frown:


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 21, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Well, so far ill be bringing wood and cants. I have 1, thats right, 1 saw really ready for any cutting. I got lots to do this week..... :frown:



I'll loan you one, not real fast but steady......


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2012)

Hmmm, I don't yet know what I'm bringing. Let's see. 390, 2188, 372, 440/460, Dad's 046, Nik's 361, 750.....................What else?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hmmm, I don't yet know what I'm bringing. Let's see. 390, 2188, 372, 440/460, Dad's 046, Nik's 361, 750.....................What else?



Just bring Nik, dont worry bout his saw....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Just bring Nik, dont worry bout his saw....



Trust me, I'd love to do that! Nik said there was someone wanting to see his saw, so I told him I'd bring it for him.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So.........who's bringing what?
> 
> We'll be hauling some old mag saws.......Homelite 750, 650, 450, Pioneer P50, Mac Super 250, And a few woods ported saws. Nuttin fancy.
> 
> ...


660 revisited,038 mag 2 ,290,55 rancher and a smoker and a orange screwdriver.


----------



## young (Oct 21, 2012)

just bringing a non running 031av and last years halloween candy.:tongue2:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 21, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> 660 revisited,038 mag 2 ,290,55 rancher and a smoker and a orange screwdriver.



660 revisited a couple of times huh? 

I found a great way to clearance the jug after I missed that on yours. I do the case rather than the jug these days.....


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 21, 2012)

young said:


> just bringing a non running 031av and last years halloween candy.:tongue2:



Wait......you're bring the pie......right?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2012)

ARE WE ALMOST THERE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope this work week goes by fast!


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 660 revisited a couple of times huh?
> 
> I found a great way to clearance the jug after I missed that on yours. I do the case rather than the jug these days.....


Its all good Randy, we all make mistakes,it should be ready freddy now,we will see,only gets driven to town twice a year so far.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> ARE WE ALMOST THERE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope this work week goes by fast!



I was gonna build a 181 with boost ports.......I ain't had time though.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 22, 2012)

Guessing just my still stock 441CM, as I know I won't have time to throw the muff on this week and get it in wood for tuning cuts.


dw


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> ARE WE ALMOST THERE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope this work week goes by fast!



LOL, me too man. They hardly ever do though, do they? 

If anyone needs to catch a ride between SW Va. and Wiggz place just let me know. I got room for two more, and a truck bed we can fill with saws. Only one I'm bringing is the ported "Masterpeice" 372XPW, which I finally got back into action this week. I'll be hauling at least one more home with me though.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 22, 2012)

young said:


> just bringing a non running 031av and last years halloween candy.:tongue2:



Is that the rest of the saw I got at Terry's?


----------



## Termite (Oct 22, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Guessing just my still stock 441CM, as I know I won't have time to throw the muff on this week and get it in wood for tuning cuts.
> 
> 
> dw



We could compare the 441CM to my stock and little run 576AT.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 22, 2012)

Ill be bringing my Ape Raped 441, 395, and 261 that was at the last GTG but Ape Raped now also.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Ill be bringing my Ape Raped 441, 395, and 261 that was at the last GTG but Ape Raped now also.



Ape Raped huh?

Just make sure your chains are sharp....... :msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Ape Raped huh?
> 
> Just make sure your chains are sharp....... :msp_wink:


"I have a potty mouth":msp_biggrin: That upset me. If I knew I was gonna show it off I wouldve made sure my chain was sharp.:msp_sad:


----------



## mtrees (Oct 22, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> "I have a potty mouth":msp_biggrin: That upset me. If I knew I was gonna show it off I wouldve made sure my chain was sharp.:msp_sad:



Carry the 395 torch!!!


----------



## mtrees (Oct 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Ape Raped huh?
> 
> Just make sure your chains are sharp....... :msp_wink:



Any news for 576??


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> "I have a potty mouth":msp_biggrin: That upset me. If I knew I was gonna show it off I wouldve made sure my chain was sharp.:msp_sad:



Call me...... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Any news for 576??



I should have it done in a couple of days. I'm catching up!!!!


----------



## mtrees (Oct 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I should have it done in a couple of days. I'm catching up!!!!



Awesome!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So.........who's bringing what?
> 
> We'll be hauling some old mag saws.......Homelite 750, 650, 450, Pioneer P50, Mac Super 250, And a few woods ported saws. Nuttin fancy.
> 
> ...




don't forget your wild thingys that you have hoarded away


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 22, 2012)

Just found out my baby's first football game is Saturday at 10:00. So I'm going to have to sneak away for about an hour or so. Ill be back to have lunch ready by noon. Hope y'all don't starve having to wait so late to eat


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 22, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Just found out my baby's first football game is Saturday at 10:00. So I'm going to have to sneak away for about an hour or so. Ill be back to have lunch ready by noon. Hope y'all don't starve having to wait so late to eat



I think we can hang in there Mrs J as long as Jackie brings enough Bacon.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, the wood lot is looking cleaner. Got 80% of it cleaned up, just some rotting logs and two giant piles to burn. I will be off Wed. for the rest of the week, so ill start hauling logs. Its nice to be good friends with the guy who runs the sawmill thats 2 miles away. 

Im getting anxious....


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 22, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Well, the wood lot is looking cleaner. Got 80% of it cleaned up, just some rotting logs and two giant piles to burn. I will be off Wed. for the rest of the week, so ill start hauling logs. Its nice to be good friends with the guy who runs the sawmill thats 2 miles away.
> 
> Im getting anxious....




...and somebody bring J-dawg some bar oil for his saws this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































































:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> ...and somebody bring J-dawg some bar oil for his saws this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bar Oil.....check.
Gas.........check
Oil Mix......uh oh.....


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> ...and somebody bring J-dawg some bar oil for his saws this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Got a brand new gallon ready to go.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> ...and somebody bring J-dawg some bar oil for his saws this time!




No problem. The truck needs an oil change, so consider 6 quarts of gently used 20W50 on the way.

dw


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> ...and somebody bring J-dawg some bar oil for his saws this time!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I can cover that too. I just hit the Tractor Supply sale up this weekend. 6 bucks/gallon! Walked out of there with 10 jugs. 

Shoot, you could barely buy 5 jugs of Stihl bar oil for that price.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2012)

The raffle 660 is together and running. Now to sharpen chains and I'll be good to go. ARE WE ALMOST THERE YET?!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2012)

BTW, Priceline took a $35 offer for Best Western.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, Priceline took a $35 offer for Best Western.



Thanks for that info Brad!! Just booked our room as well! One night last time cost more than both nights this time!


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, Priceline took a $35 offer for Best Western.



Yay. That's amazing!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 23, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Thanks for that info Brad!! Just booked our room as well! One night last time cost more than both nights this time!



So glad y'all are staying both nights. No leaving out early this time


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I've heard of race car teams working on the car while it's on a trailer going down the road and I ain't gonna be any better. I've got parts that will be in on Thursday (I'm out of town all day) so it looks like I will be putting a saw together in the motel room Friday night. I hope I gather up all the parts to do it with.


:beat_brick:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> ...it looks like I will be putting a saw together in the motel room Friday night.



That's exactly what we did last year. Mike's 1st place 346 was finished in the Best Western Friday night


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe I missed it but was there a build off at this shindig?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2012)

40% chance of rain friday and in the upper 50's,,, saturday is partly cloudy and 57 degrees


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm thinking I would be better off grabbing a room late Friday night too.Instead of trying to jump up at 4 in the morn and still not getting down there until lunch. 

I may leave straight from work as soon as I can get out of the shower. If I do that I won't get to Murray until around 1 or 2 in the morning. 

Quick question. Would I reserve a room for Saturday, since it'll be very early Saturday morning when I check in?


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I'm thinking I would be better off grabbing a room late Friday night too.Instead of trying to jump up at 4 in the morn and still not getting down there until lunch.
> 
> I may leave straight from work as soon as I can get out of the shower. If I do that I won't get to Murray until around 1 or 2 in the morning.
> 
> Quick question. Would I reserve a room for Saturday, since it'll be very early Saturday morning when I check in?



You would need to ask about late check ins. Reservations are expected to checked-in by a certain time. Some chains offer guaranteed late check in, other release the room to last minute drop ins.... regardless you will want the room for Friday night w/ a check out of Saturday.

Hell I rented a room for 4-hours once so I would have a place to access the internet and make a conference call for work while on a hunting rip. sucked but since I had to work it saved me a vacation day, and I got a hot shower... a rare occurrence on my hunting trips.

dw


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2012)

i just checked it for saturday again,, and of course they changed it AGAIN,,,, going to be 58 and sunny now


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks man. I was looking on priceline. I noticed some of the rooms showed guaranteed late check in. I just think it would be easier that way, even if I want to sleep in until 9 or so, still beats not getting there until noon. 7 1/2 hours is a good haul. I hope the ole Dodge is up for the trip.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i just checked it for saturday again,, and of course they changed it AGAIN,,,, going to be 58 and sunny now



Quit checking...NOW!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Quit checking...NOW!!!



probably thursday night it will say it will be snowing saturday


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Thanks man. ..... I hope the ole *Dodge* is up for the trip.




No problem. I'll be heading down Saturday morning. You're likely making the haul down the WK (W KY Parkway) the most boring road ever BTW. I'll look for ya on the side of the road. I'll be in an ol' beater of a f150 4-by :msp_sneaky:

Ooh, did I just type that? Yea i did just couldn't help it  :hmm3grin2orange: :jester:

dw


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 23, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> No problem. I'll be heading down Saturday morning. You're likely making the haul down the WK (W KY Parkway) the most boring road ever BTW. I'll look for ya on the side of the road. I'll be in an ol' beater of a f150 4-by :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Ooh, did I just type that? Yea i did just couldn't help it  :hmm3grin2orange: :jester:
> 
> dw



My next truck will most likely be a Ford. I had planned on having a new truck before the GTG but I honestly havent had any free time to go truck shopping. My Dodge has 200K on it now. I just got it back on the road after changing the steering shaft. It stripped out at the steering box and left me stranded a mile from my house. Luckily I was stopped when it stripped. 

Most of my ride is I81 and I40. I'll be going through Knoxville and Nashville on my way there. Going to be a good ride. Never been far past Knoxville that way. I've made the drive to Terry Landrums before. I think she'll hold up for me. I just changed the oil and I'd like to get an alignment job done on it this week so I don;t wear out my new Mickey T's. 

BTW: It's a red, extended cab Sport. '97 model. Stop and scoop us up if you do see it on the side of the road.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2012)

i need to remember my extension cord,, all i have to bring is my poulan electric saw,, least it is ported


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> My next truck will most likely be a Ford. I had planned on having a new truck before the GTG but I honestly havent had any free time to go truck shopping. My Dodge has 200K on it now. I just got it back on the road after changing the steering shaft. It stripped out at the steering box and left me stranded a mile from my house. Luckily I was stopped when it stripped.
> 
> Most of my ride is I81 and I40. I'll be going through Knoxville and Nashville on my way there. Going to be a good ride. Never been far past Knoxville that way. I've made the drive to Terry Landrums before. I think she'll hold up for me. I just changed the oil and I'd like to get an alignment job done on it this week so I don;t wear out my new Mickey T's.
> 
> BTW: It's a red, extended cab Sport. '97 model. Stop and scoop us up if you do see it on the side of the road.



since it is a dodge then you know it will be on the side of the road :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Most of my ride is I81 and I40. I'll be going through Knoxville and Nashville on my way there.




Your last name Griswald? That sure seems an out of the way route from VA to W KY. I'd think 64 through WV and down, or come through the gap and hit the Cumberland in KY would be the quickest routes... but I have no clue where you are or mapped the routes. bing puts me at 3& half so in my beater it will be 4... those big ol mudders don't like flopping around much above 65 mph.

dw


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Quit checking...NOW!!!


Like a bunch of die hard deer hunters, btw, which way is wind going to be sat at 38225 zip code?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Like a bunch of die hard deer hunters, btw, which way is wind going to be sat at 38225 zip code?



north at 13


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Like a bunch of die hard deer hunters, btw, which way is wind going to be sat at 38225 zip code?



NW wind at 10 - 50 mph, with occasional changes in direction around to but not limited to SE and some SW flow.


dw


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Like a bunch of die hard deer hunters, btw, which way is wind going to be sat at 38225 zip code?



i used to be a die hard deer hunter but had to stop hunting a few years back


----------



## Majorpayne (Oct 23, 2012)

Clouds moving left to right on Saturday.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 23, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> NW wind at 10 - 50 mph, with occasional changes in direction around to but not limited to SE and some SW flow.
> 
> 
> dw


The sucko meter batteries are getting weak fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> The sucko meter batteries are getting weak fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm as accurate as any meteorologist.... 

dw


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> The sucko meter batteries are getting weak fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i think and i may be wrong but i believe he is pulling your chain:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> north at 13


I wanted an east or se but thats the way it goes and our ground blind is mobile


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I wanted an east or se but thats the way it goes and our ground blind is mobile



thats why when i was hunting we had 5 different stands/houses on 80 acres


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i think and i may be wrong but i believe he is pulling your chain:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Yes I was... that um forecast was a total DRE.


dw


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 23, 2012)

Pie.....did someone say pie?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Pie.....did someone say pie?



With or without a base gasket?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 23, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Yes I was... that um forecast was a total DRE.
> 
> 
> dw



Did someone say "Dre"? 

[video=youtube;_qkP8SvHvaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qkP8SvHvaU[/video]


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> With or without a base gasket?



:msp_sneaky:without for the moment with high octane LOL.yummy.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 23, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Did someone say "Dre"?
> 
> [video=youtube;_qkP8SvHvaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qkP8SvHvaU[/video]



she could be earning her man, learning her man, and at the same time burning her man.... Man the d oh double g was young in that video...

but no I didn't say Dre, i said D-R-E as in Direct Rectal Extraction.


dw


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2012)

We're about ready......


----------



## gcdible1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> My next truck will most likely be a Ford. I had planned on having a new truck before the GTG but I honestly havent had any free time to go truck shopping. My Dodge has 200K on it now. I just got it back on the road after changing the steering shaft. It stripped out at the steering box and left me stranded a mile from my house. Luckily I was stopped when it stripped.
> 
> Most of my ride is I81 and I40. I'll be going through Knoxville and Nashville on my way there. Going to be a good ride. Never been far past Knoxville that way. I've made the drive to Terry Landrums before. I think she'll hold up for me. I just changed the oil and I'd like to get an alignment job done on it this week so I don;t wear out my new Mickey T's.
> 
> BTW: It's a red, extended cab Sport. '97 model. Stop and scoop us up if you do see it on the side of the road.



Im about the same distance myself. Dont think im going to make the trip. Really really wanna go but prob not a good idea right now for me. BTW Funny my brother has the same truck but its a black one. Had about the same steering issues too. He likes it because the parts are old school and cheaper and easier to replace than newer stuff. My Duramax has never been cheap to fix, but I love it. Hope you have fun and a safe and not stranded trip.


----------



## young (Oct 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We're about ready......



ive been ready :jester:


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We're about ready......



Is that you Randy? Hardly recognized you without the suit and tie....  :jester: :msp_sneaky:


dw


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 24, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Your last name Griswald? That sure seems an out of the way route from VA to W KY. I'd think 64 through WV and down, or come through the gap and hit the Cumberland in KY would be the quickest routes... but I have no clue where you are or mapped the routes. bing puts me at 3& half so in my beater it will be 4... those big ol mudders don't like flopping around much above 65 mph.
> 
> dw



I thought the same thing, but the navigation and google maps both put that as the shartest route. 7 1/2 hours. Next best route I could find was no better than 8 1/2. I'm in the SW tip of Va. Not 45 minutes from Tn.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 24, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> .... I'm in the SW tip of Va. Not 45 minutes from Tn.




Ah, down around Harlan and Pineville KY. Know the places and the roads well. No direct rout to anywhere through there.

Well when (if) our motivated gov't officials ever see fit to put in I-66 you'll be set for the next GTG.... 


dw


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 24, 2012)

If anyone can help I'd be glad to pay for your troubles. My local Stihl dealers can't get me a 56dl loop of PS3 chain in time. If anyone has a dealer close by that stocks full chisel pico chain please pick me up a loop.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 24, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Is that you Randy? Hardly recognized you without the suit and tie....  :jester: :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> dw



That's my son in law........I caught him by surprise while he was putting that pipe on.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 24, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Well when (if) our motivated gov't officials ever see fit to put in I-66 you'll be set for the next GTG....



Given that I-66 runs west from D.C. I do not see how an extension would help getting to Kentucky (especially from Southwest Virginia). If I-66 was to go farther west, it would go north of I-64 anyway.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 24, 2012)

young said:


> ive been ready :jester:



Is that the rest of my saw?


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 24, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Given that I-66 runs west from D.C. I do not see how an extension would help getting to Kentucky (especially from Southwest Virginia). If I-66 was to go farther west, it would go north of I-64 anyway.



No the plan is to drop down south of 64, through Begley WV, Hazard and London KY and tie into (follow) the Cumberland parkway at Somerset KY and continue through Bowling Green KY. and on out west some where.... 





from: http://www.interstate66.com/

May help Anthony_va out, may not he'd have to go North to WV to connect. Don't matter ain't gonna be ready by Friday anhyhoo.

dw


----------



## rburg (Oct 24, 2012)

What time are people going to get there Friday


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 24, 2012)

rburg said:


> What time are people going to get there Friday



I should be there in betwinxt 10 or 11 Saturday 

Oh wait er nevermind

:msp_sneaky:

dw


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 24, 2012)

rburg said:


> What time are people going to get there Friday



You are welcome anytime. Jer will be working getting stuff ready most of the day.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 24, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> You are welcome anytime. *Jer will be working getting stuff ready most of the day*.



That means show up too early and you'll get put to work... been there done that one. Actually If I could I'd be there Friday just to help out for y'all hosting this hoedown, shindig, party or whatever your preferred vernacular is. 


dw


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 24, 2012)

ok brad,,, you can shoot me saturday but its going to be 59 degrees and sunny,, perfect weather guys


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## barneyrb (Oct 24, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


>



I think my little 26cc homelite will have a little trouble with those.....


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 24, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I think my little 26cc homelite will have a little trouble with those.....



so will my electric poulan


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 24, 2012)

If I actually leave out when I'm planning to ill be arriving there around one or two yalls time Friday and I'm up for whatever I gotta do to help get things ready.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 24, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> ...yalls time....



Oh, I keep firgittin W Ky is on "slowtime" That mean my 4 hour trek will only be 3 ;-)


dw


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 24, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Oh, I keep firgittin W Ky is on "slowtime" That mean my 4 hour trek will only be 3 ;-)
> 
> 
> dw



yep,,, us rednecks are 1 hour behind you:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 24, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> If I actually leave out when I'm planning to ill be arriving there around one or two yalls time Friday and I'm up for whatever I gotta do to help get things ready.


I just brought a log truck full of gum that was on a fence line and theres a sledge and wedge by the woodpile,have fun.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 24, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I just brought a log truck full of gum that was on a fence line and theres a sledge and wedge by the woodpile,have fun.



I believe ill noodle them lol


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 24, 2012)

Put in a 11 1/2 hour day at work today. Tomorrow evening I'll be filing and filling all the saws and loading them up. Lisa's dropping my Dad off in Cincy where I work Friday afternoon and we'll be headed down. I always look so forward to the GTGs at Wiggs. It's so work the drive!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Put in a 11 1/2 hour day at work today. Tomorrow evening I'll be filing and filling all the saws and loading them up. Lisa's dropping my Dad off in Cincy where I work Friday afternoon and we'll be headed down. I always look so forward to the GTGs at Wiggs. It's so work the drive!



Yea I'm pretty excited too. never been to a Wiggz GTG, though I did meet Wiggz at Terry's GTG. I'll be driving down Friday night after work for sure now. Need to get a room lined up now.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 25, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> I believe ill noodle them lol



You missed the part about it being from a fence line didn't you? 


We are bringing about 20 saws........all ready for wood. No saws for the cant racing though. I just didn't have time to build anything. 

I really am looking forward to running a stop watch though.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 25, 2012)

I am sharpening my dogs since we gonna be cutting firewood,lol.


----------



## gcdible1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You missed the part about it being from a fence line didn't you?
> 
> 
> We are bringing about 20 saws........all ready for wood. No saws for the cant racing though. I just didn't have time to build anything.
> ...



Question is...How well can you run a stopwatch when feeding your face full of pie? lol


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 25, 2012)

It's a good thing that this GTG isn't here. That storm in the Atlantic is supposed to have it raining here in Ohio, and hard at times. The forecase looks great in Murray

Tonight, I hope to pick up the dual dawgs, roller chain catcher, and dual-port muffler cover for the 461. They should also have the parts in that I need to finish up the MS660 raffle saw. It's going to be another busy evening getting everything done and loaded.

Anthony, they don't get any better than Wigg's GTGs! Good people, good food, and good times.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 25, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> If anyone can help I'd be glad to pay for your troubles. My local Stihl dealers can't get me a 56dl loop of PS3 chain in time. If anyone has a dealer close by that stocks full chisel pico chain please pick me up a loop.




Is anyone looking into this for baneyrb? I'll swing by my "on the way" dealer when I head to the office. Likely I'll have to hit the larger dealer for this though. 

dw

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 25, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Is anyone looking into this for baneyrb? I'll swing by my "on the way" dealer when I head to the office. Likely I'll have to hit the larger dealer for this though.
> 
> dw
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk



Thanks for your help.....


----------



## Lurch2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry guys. I'm out. Gotta work. Y'all have fun.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 25, 2012)

Anybody have a nice, clean 290/310/390, preferably with a blown top end?

I got a baileys 390 kit to do some timed installations. I have a 029, but its a rough sucker...


----------



## cowroy (Oct 25, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Thanks for your help.....



I have to go get some parts this morning and will get it if they have it.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 25, 2012)

If 2 or more loops show up I won't leave anyone hanging.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Anybody have a nice, clean 290/310/390, preferably with a blown top end?
> 
> I got a baileys 390 kit to do some timed installations. I have a 029, but its a rough sucker...



I will bring my impact with a 6" T27 bit to speed things up a little. I just won't be doing the rebuild as I'm wwwwwwaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too slow on those saws. I'll also bring a decomp plug.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 25, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I will bring my impact with a 6" T27 bit to speed things up a little. I just won't be doing the rebuild as I'm wwwwwwaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too slow on those saws. I'll also bring a decomp plug.



Wish I could help bud but I don't carry any of the PS3 chain


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 25, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Wish I could help bud but I don't carry any of the PS3 chain



First dealer wasn't even aware it existed.... the next guy will at least know it exists, whethre he stocks it wil depend on demand. Need to call 'em first Simpsonville KY ain't just around the corner but a great dealer, and I like sending cash his way when I can.


dw


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 25, 2012)

gcdible1 said:


> Question is...How well can you run a stopwatch when feeding your face full of pie? lol



Multi-tasking? Can't be done.........just forget the watch. Who's bringing the pie? :msp_smile:

I really just want to relax. I work on saws everyday......spending some time hanging out and chewing the fat sounds so good to me right now. 



dwraisor said:


> Is anyone looking into this for baneyrb? I'll swing by my "on the way" dealer when I head to the office. Likely I'll have to hit the larger dealer for this though.
> 
> dw
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk



The "dealer" in this town needs me to bring in a part number to find an 8 pin rim. 



Roll Tide said:


> Wish I could help bud but I don't carry any of the PS3 chain



You just bring that bad ass 395XP. Stick it in Jackie's hands and watch his face when it hits the wood.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The "dealer" in this town needs me to bring in a part number to find an 8 pin rim.



I just went to two dealers here and asked for a "decomp plug" both of them laid a decompression valve on the counter first. The second dealer actually had the plug so we are covered in the build and if we don't need the plug I'll use it on another saw .


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 25, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I just went to two dealers here and asked for a "decomp plug" both of them laid a decompression valve on the counter first. The second dealer actually had the plug so we are covered in the build and if we don't need the plug I'll use it on another saw .



I came in one day with a list of part numbers......the lady behind the counter starts freaking out on me wanting to know how I got those number as they were suppose to secret info that only Stihl dealers could get. 

I try hard to stay outta that place.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I came in one day with a list of part numbers......the lady behind the counter starts freaking out on me wanting to know how I got those number as they were suppose to secret info that only Stihl dealers could get.
> 
> I try hard to stay outta that place.



i personally just love freaking the dealers out


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 25, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i personally just love freaking the dealers out


People like y'all make my job much easier. Around here I'm lucky if people know what model they have and then look at me dumb when they want a 16" chain and just to prove my point I lay 5 different 16 " chains in front of them.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Anybody have a nice, clean 290/310/390, preferably with a blown top end?
> 
> I got a baileys 390 kit to do some timed installations. I have a 029, but its a rough sucker...



I have one I could send with Brad....


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 25, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Can someone bring me a small bottle of Tennessee's finest "untaxed" liquor? Don't respond to this but I can't find anything around here......I will be glad to pay for it...



Bump


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 25, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> People like y'all make my job much easier. Around here I'm lucky if people know what model they have and then look at me dumb when they want a 16" chain and just to prove my point I lay 5 different 16 " chains in front of them.



Yea, but you're one of the few that a) know of this site, and b) understand us CAD-heads. None of the dealers I have even mentioned this site to know what I am talking about... mention a new saw or heaven forbid the ms241cm and I get a total deer in headlights look. I don't expect them to be experts, but find it odd I know more than them. One dealer it never fails, I ask for a part, he spins the monitor around so I can pick it out of the IPL. Maybe some CYA on his part... and I am talking basics like a large clutch cover or dual large dawgs. 

I am getting good at reading his parts book upside down though :hmm3grin2orange:


dw


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 25, 2012)

*56dl PS3 ????*



barneyrb said:


> If anyone can help I'd be glad to pay for your troubles. My local Stihl dealers can't get me a *56dl loop of PS3 *chain in time. If anyone has a dealer close by that stocks full chisel pico chain please pick me up a loop.



My dealer in Simpsonville has it, well sorta. They have loops of 50 and 55dl, but you mentioned 56dl. No problem she said they have 25 ft of it on the role and will spin me up a loop of I say go... So I can pick it up in the morning as I know I am not leaving the office in time today. I just want to confirm you need 56dl before I pull the trigger.


dw


----------



## shades2914 (Oct 25, 2012)

Jer if y'all need any help done there let me know. I'm in murray now fixin to get off work. Ill check back before I head north.


----------



## shades2914 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok I tried, headed back to calvert. Lol


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey. I think we are pretty good. Him and Jackie have worked on it. Got football practice and supper now lol. Thank you for asking!!! Will u be here tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## shades2914 (Oct 25, 2012)

I figured y'all were busy outside but thought id try. Yes I will for sure be there tomorrow. But my kids don't get out of school till 3 so it will be about 4 when we get there. I hope that rain moves out pretty quick on fri but sat looks great.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 25, 2012)

Where's everybody at?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Where's everybody at?



we can be there in 30 minutes :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## shades2914 (Oct 25, 2012)

Knew I should have came on down lol. That will be very nice the next couple of days when it cools off. Better cover some or the rain will make it fun to light


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 25, 2012)

looks dark there allready :msp_wink:


----------



## mtrees (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry everyone, I did indeed find a horse-dog sitter.... I was just informed my grandfather who raised me has passed. I am sorry I really wanted to come. Please get me some videos of the my 576 and 461 if someone could. 

My wife and I were literally loading the truck.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 25, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Sorry everyone, I did indeed find a horse-dog sitter.... I was just informed my grandfather who raised me has passed. I am sorry I really wanted to come. Please get me some videos of the my 576 and 461 if someone could.
> 
> My wife and I were literally loading the truck.



So sorry to hear that  we will be praying for your family!!


----------



## gcdible1 (Oct 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Where's everybody at?



Wishing we were on the way man...Its about killing me.  Theres a small chance I may take a detour on the way home from work tomorrow night and end up in KY. lol:wink2:


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 25, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> If anyone can help I'd be glad to pay for your troubles. My local Stihl dealers can't get me a 56dl loop of PS3 chain in time. If anyone has a dealer close by that stocks full chisel pico chain please pick me up a loop.




I'll be picking up a loop of PS3 in the AM, consider this task in progress. ;-)

dw

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 25, 2012)

Well my house is smelling real good right now. Just took the pies out of the oven (nothing like the smell of tater pie and cheesecake in the air). Got all saws sorta running, a couple have not seen wood since I went into them. I got my overalls repaired (I will not be showing my azz this weekend). Packing up the trailer in the morning and hopefully be out of here by 9-9:30 and that should put me there by 7-8, I've got one stop to make in Memphis and it's down off MLK Jr drive yep, the .45 will be in the truck. 

I'll be going by my office and getting 2 chest full of ice (one for drinking ice), got bottled water, got pies, got boudin, is there anything else I can bring?


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 25, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> ....., is there anything else I can bring?




If you have room the kitchen sink wouldn't hurt. We'll need a place to scrub up for dinner. 

;-)

dw

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 25, 2012)

The truck is loaded and ready to go. I hand filed the chain on 200" of bar, all of it full-comp! The saws are all fueled and ready to run. Here's what I'm bringing.

Charity Auction 395XP 32"
Charity Raffle MS660 28"
Mystery Charity Auction saw that showed up today

2188 32"
390XP 36"
372XP 28"
550XP 20"
346XP 16"
MS461 20"
MS440/460 Hybrid 28"
MS441 20"
Homelite 750 36"
Dad's 046 20"
029 for timed engine swap


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm all loaded up. All I gotta do in the morning is stop by wal mart and by the shop to get some bar oil. Jeremy do you need me to bring you some bar oil while I'm there?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The truck is loaded and ready to go. I hand filed the chain on 200" of bar, all of it full-comp! The saws are all fueled and ready to run. Here's what I'm bringing.
> 
> Charity Auction 395XP 32"
> Charity Raffle MS660 28"
> ...



Is that all?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 25, 2012)

Just gotta throw my stuff in the wifeys jeep and haul a$$. Just bringin a little partner, 550xp, 372xp, and a 395xp. ....and sum dull chains


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 25, 2012)

Making the beans, slaw, potato salad in the morning. Ok Walmart made the potato salad. No time for peeling taters round this house. Now just gotta clean the toilet for y'all. Part of me says why bother  

We can order pizzas after everyone gets here tomorrow evening. Cya tomorrow.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 25, 2012)

McDonald's cheezeburga's and some mason jar fluids...

Yep. I'm good. 


Wish y'all wuz here...


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 25, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Making the beans, slaw, potato salad in the morning. Ok Walmart made the potato salad. No time for peeling taters round this house. Now just gotta clean the toilet for y'all. Part of me says why bother
> 
> We can order pizzas after everyone gets here tomorrow evening. Cya tomorrow.




This is why I love this woman...


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The truck is loaded and ready to go. I hand filed the chain on 200" of bar, all of it full-comp! The saws are all fueled and ready to run. Here's what I'm bringing.
> 
> Charity Auction 395XP 32"
> Charity Raffle MS660 28"
> ...




Bring your bb poulan. I've got something iw want to do and it will take several of them. I'm bringing 3 myself.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> This is why I love this woman...



I'm tired. Good night. Don't burn the house down. It would put a damper on the weekend. Love you!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 25, 2012)

mrs. J said:


> i'm tired. Good night. Don't burn the house down. It would put a damper on the weekend. Love you!!



*i love u too!!!!*


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 25, 2012)

Save it for later. Wait a minute...it is later!!!!!!!:msp_wub::msp_wub::msp_wub:


----------



## young (Oct 25, 2012)

get a room you two. umpkin2:


----------



## gcdible1 (Oct 25, 2012)

young said:


> get a room you two. umpkin2:



Better yet, make Brad or someone else stay at your house one night, while the Wiggles get a night alone in the hotel. :rolleyes2: I have forgotten what privacy is with 3 kids at home. The lil ones have taken over the bed, so now I just sleep on the couch.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 25, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Bring your bb poulan. I've got something iw want to do and it will take several of them. I'm bringing 3 myself.



I read where the other fella got you a chain, and that's good cause my dealer only had 50dl. loops. I really like this dealer cause they almost always have the parts in stock that I need.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 25, 2012)

cowroy said:


> I read where the other fella got you a chain, and that's good cause my dealer only had 50dl. loops. I really like this dealer cause they almost always have the parts in stock that I need.




56dl ain't stock for Stihl anyway. It has to come off the role. But yea, unless someone buys 25 ft of it before I can get there it's a done deal. 

dw

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## cowroy (Oct 26, 2012)

Not hijackin', but they said they could get chain cheaper if they bought 1000 pre made chains than buying roll chain and spinning them themselves.


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 26, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Bring your bb poulan. I've got something iw want to do and it will take several of them. I'm bringing 3 myself.






I've got two of mine on the truck.


Mike


----------



## cowroy (Oct 26, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I've got two of mine on the truck.
> 
> 
> Mike



Shew Mike, you scared me when I saw your name on the email notification I thought you weren't gonna make it either.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 26, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Not hijackin', but they said they could get chain cheaper if they bought 1000 pre made chains than buying roll chain and spinning them themselves.




I don't doubt that. The rolls are 100 ft, that makes 60 loops of 20" chain, if they bought 1000 loops I'd say they would hit some massive discount. They also don't have to invest in the tools, or pay the tech to spin a loop... BUT they loose business like this non-standard Stihl dl count. They cannot fix a chain w/ a broken cutter or two... other "full service" stuff they can't offer as well. 

Running high pin rims for racing is easier if you add a link per pin increase 73 dl for a 3/8th 20" instead of the 72 dl normal to run an 8 pin rim. I haven't had trouble w/ stock lengths on 8 pin, no way I could fit a 9 though as the bar is nearly against the rim w/ the 8 pin. 

dw


Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 26, 2012)

I know a lot of people who are going to be busy starting at 4 30 am.Yall be careful getting to the gtg, .Its gonna be a super good time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 26, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I know a lot of people who are going to be busy starting at 4 30 am.Yall be careful getting to the gtg, .Its gonna be a super good time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What's up guys. Well I'm rested up. Gonna sit here and drink a couple cups of coffee and watch the news then I'm north bound and down.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you need any tables? I have a couple of those white plastic 2.5' x 8' tables with the folding legs. I can throw them onboard if needed.

In terms of saws, Poulan 3400, 3700, 4000, Stihl 200T, 028 and 036, Husky 61, Johny 2083 and whatever else may fit.

Probably gather up more of the peanuts I brought to the Poulan GTG a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 26, 2012)

Fixxin go load the wifeys jeep. Hopefully Ill be North bound and down within the hour.

You got your ears on rolltide?


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 26, 2012)

Totally up to you. We could use them but don't have to have them. 

Hoping this rain gets outta here!!!


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 26, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Do you need any tables? ...



+1 on that. 

I have one I'll throw in the truck never hurts to have a portable work bench. 

Was gonna ask about chairs, but I'll just toss mine in regardless. 

dw 




Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 26, 2012)

*It's Friday!!!*


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *It's Friday!!!*




Shush, its a secret. 

dw


Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 26, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> If anyone can help I'd be glad to pay for your troubles. My local Stihl dealers can't get me a 56dl loop of PS3 chain in time. If anyone has a dealer close by that stocks full chisel pico chain please pick me up a loop.



Done. 

$21.95 I think (under $22 anyway) was the total damage once the super helpful politicians got their share of it...


dw


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 26, 2012)

FINALLY, on the road again........


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 26, 2012)

We are only about 5 hours late grtting started but are headed that way!

West south west and down!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## UK Rich (Oct 26, 2012)

I wish I could get on a plane...


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 26, 2012)

I would like to wish all of you safe travels and that an amazing time will be had with lots of humor and loud, fast chainsaws. Enjoy my friends!!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't rush. Take your time. It's pouring rain here


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 26, 2012)

you all have a great time and saw safe


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> you all have a great time and saw safe



wish you could have made it nik,,, we are going to be there in the morn about 8ish,, least thats the plan for us,,, i dug out the 100 foot extension cord for my saws,, i just need to remember the BAR OIL


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 26, 2012)

Note to self, Self dont ride with your wife through Nashville again......especially with it raining.:msp_scared:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 26, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Note to self, Self dont ride with your wife through Nashville again......especially with it raining.:msp_scared:



Who's wife should I ride with then??


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 26, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Who's wife should I ride with then??



You're welcome to mine... I dropped her a few years back. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## shades2914 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well finally on the way. Be there about 5


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 26, 2012)

Wish I could make it, you guys have fun. happy and safe sawin!!!!


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 26, 2012)

Memphis.....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2012)

well 2 of my saws will be there to meet everyone ,too bad i cant be there with them :msp_wink:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got off work and it is down to 50 degrees here in Lexington. Better pack a jacket for tomorrow.


----------



## sgrizz (Oct 26, 2012)

You guys and gals have a great time and be safe. I will be watching from my computer chair for any new posts and videos.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I'm on the road. Yall wish me luck. Hope the ole truck makes it


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 26, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Well I'm on the road. Yall wish me luck. Hope the ole truck makes it



if it doesn't make it,, call me and i will hook my FORD to it and drag you the last 200 miles :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 26, 2012)

Keep an eye out for me. Might see me on the side of the road


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 26, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Keep an eye out for me. Might see me on the side of the road



you will make it alright


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 26, 2012)

Loaded and ready to roll in the morning.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 26, 2012)

1,000 calarie per sq/in dessert made, truck loaded, dinner did, bought to turn in... 

If all goes well I'll be waking the rooster up in the AM not the other way around. On the road by 6 and should be rolling in about 10E/9C or thereabouts anyhoo

Night y'all


dw


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone else here at the Best Western in Murray? So what time should we arrive in the morning?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone else here at the Best Western in Murray? So what time should we arrive in the morning?



Sounds like there is some "foreplay" going to happen...


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm warm....


----------



## morewood (Oct 27, 2012)

AAHHH.... a good fire. Those cookies look awful thick, maybe you can get some practice in tomorrow:msp_confused: You guys have a great day, I've got too much going on this week for a fun time:msp_mad:

Shea


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm warm....


 Up at 3 am cst,,cant sleep thinking about the smile on granddaughters face at daylight deer hunting and thinking about the red coals and what could be waiting in the smoker when yall come to life this morning. Hats off to Mrs.J and Wigglesworth for doing so much to host this event ,its going to be a great day.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dj


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 27, 2012)

Y'all up yet? ;-) 

dw

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 27, 2012)

I am, but i live 15 min away,


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 27, 2012)

where are you dw?


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 27, 2012)

is the fire still glowing with red coals?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 27, 2012)

On the road...


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2012)

we are leaving about 7:30 or so,, we need to stop and get a couple of PIES to bring,, we should be there about 8:30


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> is the fire still glowing with red coals?



jer needs to get his but out of bed and stoke that fire :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> is the fire still glowing with red coals?



Will be for weeks


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm still in my warm bed. Everyone take your time


----------



## Termite (Oct 27, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> we are leaving about 7:30 or so,, we need to stop and get a couple of PIES to bring,, we should be there about 8:30



Coconut or Apple would be good.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 27, 2012)

*Trying to upload some pics..taking forever on this computer *

View attachment 259458
View attachment 259459


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 27, 2012)

Be there in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> View attachment 259458
> View attachment 259459



Awsome, Randys got chips on his back already and Rburgs cutting wood! 

Too bad it aint happining for me to be there! :bang:

Where is the picture of Mike and Shiela with the coffee mugs?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 27, 2012)

Western Kentucky radio sucks. How does Stihl Mediacat sound in a CD player?


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> View attachment 259458
> View attachment 259459



Those were from Friday night.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 27, 2012)

Well me made it to the best western. somebody lead us on in from here. I never got the address. I had to sleep in awhile.  Didnt get here till 4 this morning


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 27, 2012)

Anthony made it and lunch is served. Mastermind likes pie.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 27, 2012)

Randy also likes pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Randy also likes pineapple upside down cake.



Which one are you lol.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Those were from Friday night.



That makes more sense. I didnt think Randy would be up that early in the morning.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2012)

well we just got back,,we left early to go to the fire department for their dinner to raise money and stupid me thought it was this weekend but its next weekend:bang::bang:
any who,, thanks to mr and mrs j for another fantastic gtg,, it was a blast,,, got to meet a few more people and see the ones i already knew,, my wife had a good time even though i couldn't get her to run a few saws,, geez,, she can run them all day long with me,, guess she didn't want to show the guys up
i have to thank randy for showing me a couple of things about filing chains,, it made a difference
it was to cool for randy and brad to wear shorts,,,CHICKENS!!!!
it was a great time,,, luckly no one got hurt to the point of needing sharon to intervene 
in a nut shell it was a very good time with the people of the AS family,, i don't think anyone will have left hungry


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2012)

i forgot,,, there where saws,,,saws,,saws and more saws there


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Western Kentucky radio sucks. How does Stihl Mediacat sound in a CD player?



We like 94.7


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> We like 94.7



Listening to it now on my way home.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Which one are you lol.



The good looking one...


----------



## rburg (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks to J and Mrs.J for another fun filled gtg, even if it did rain a little Friday. Thanks to all the people who let me run numerous saws and a special thanks to whoever made the banana pudding.


----------



## mtrees (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone get a chance to run my 576 that Randy had?????


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> We like 94.7



you are sooooooo wrong,,, 93.3 rules


----------



## milkman (Oct 27, 2012)

*Thinkin' Man*

Reminds me of the statue. WOW, first GTG and it was a winner. I got a few more pics and will post them later.


----------



## rburg (Oct 27, 2012)

I ran the 576 that Randy had and thought it was a strong runner.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> The good looking one...



I'm still looking


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

milkman said:


> Reminds me of the statue. WOW, first GTG and it was a winner. I got a few more pics and will post them later.



Your the chess pie guy right? I think I ate one whole pie to myself.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

rburg said:


> Thanks to J and Mrs.J for another fun filled gtg, even if it did rain a little Friday. Thanks to all the people who let me run numerous saws and a special thanks to whoever made the banana pudding.



The shades guy wife made it. It was awesome!! Her dip was my favorite!!! I need the recipe.


----------



## mtrees (Oct 27, 2012)

rburg said:


> I ran the 576 that Randy had and thought it was a strong runner.



Thank you, wish I could of made it we had funeral today.


----------



## milkman (Oct 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Your the chess pie guy right? I think I ate one whole pie to myself.




Yeah, I think Jackie ate the other two..:msp_w00t:

I've resized the pics and if someone can make them show in post, I can email them, just PM your email.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> The shades guy wife made it. It was awesome!! Her dip was my favorite!!! I need the recipe.



now listen young lady,,, this is a saw forum NOT recipe exchange forum:msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2012)

milkman said:


> Yeah, I think Jackie ate the other two..:msp_w00t:
> 
> I've resized the pics and if someone can make them show in post, I can email them, just PM your email.



i ate 3 pieces of the cherry pie and of course randy was giving me grief over that


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 27, 2012)

Lots of good food.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 27, 2012)

Rain, rain, rain all most of the way in last night. This morning we woke up to beautiful sunshine It was a beautiful day indeed! Thanks to the Wiggs for another fantastic GTG. You certainly know how to do it right. The pulled pork was excellent. It was great to see all you saw freeks again No pics and no vids from me this time. Sorry guys. Cowroy has it all under control though.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 27, 2012)

Anybody lose a roll of Carlton A1?

Awesome GTG btw. I now own a pipe saw...


----------



## mtrees (Oct 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Anybody lose a roll of Carlton A1?
> 
> Awesome GTG btw. I now own a pipe saw...



Well what is it!!!!!!???????


----------



## shades2914 (Oct 27, 2012)

My wife said you are welcome for the banana pudding and mrs j ill get that recipe to ya. As for the gtg I had a blast tons of saws and great people made for an awesome day. Y'all drive safe. Thanks to wiggs and mrs j for inviting us all out.


----------



## Termite (Oct 27, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Anyone get a chance to run my 576 that Randy had?????



Yes, I did. It had a 28 inch bar and in Oak it did not bog at all it just kept pulling. I handed off my 576 to Randy so now I know what I will be getting back.

We are home safe and sound. Had a great time. And thanks to the host and hostess, great job. I know it was a lot of work.


----------



## mtrees (Oct 27, 2012)

Termite said:


> Yes, I did. It had a 28 inch bar and in Oak it did not bog at all it just kept pulling. I handed off my 576 to Randy so now I know what I will be getting back.
> 
> We are home safe and sound. Had a great time. And thanks to the host and hostess, great job. I know it was a lot of work.



Thank you!! I appreciate it.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow what a time. Big thanks to jer and his wife for hosting this gtg. I had an amazing time. Holy #### how many of those saw queers are there. I enjoyed every min of it and learned that Scott is a very smart man and Brad has more energy than anyone I know. Y'all both build amazing saws. Scott's pipe saw was fun and Brad 390. I could go on and on and on. I met a lot of great guys and hope to see y'all soon. I'm sitting in a waffle house just south of Nashville eating then home.once again thank y'all so much.


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

just got in. thanks to the Mr. Miyagi and family.....err...........Barger family for hosting another great gtg. thanks again. good times!

great meeting all the familiar and new people.

i would also like to note 461 is a BEAST stock and ported. :msp_w00t:

and no bologna saws was ran by me :msp_razz:

thanks to dwraisor for letting me bum a ride with you.

p.s. i learned nothing from this gtg.....again. yay!


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 28, 2012)

young said:


> ....
> 
> thanks to dwraisor for letting me bum a ride with you.
> 
> ...




Your welcome, and you learned (or at least saw) Scott put a thrown chain back on the bar w/out removing either from the saw...


Thanks again to the wiggs.... And to all the hands shook it was good to put faces to names. 

dw

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Your welcome, and you learned (or at least saw) Scott put a thrown chain back on the bar w/out removing either from the saw...
> 
> 
> Thanks again to the wiggs.... And to all the hands shook it was good to put faces to names.
> ...




dont remember that hahahaha

p.p.s jason is a chump for not being there.

p.p.p.s i was too lazy to take pics. you should have been there anyway.:msp_razz:


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 28, 2012)

young said:


> p.p.p.s i was too lazy to take pics. you should have been there anyway.:msp_razz:



Banned.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm back home, safe and sound. The trucks unloaded, and now it's time to wash this filthy body!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> ...Brad has more energy than anyone I know...



You can call me the Energizer Bunny:msp_w00t: Trust me...I don't go like that ALL the time. But at a GTG, there's too much fun stuff to do to set around much


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Have I mentioned lately that I love me some 390XPs? Them thar 2188s ain't so bad either! Those 660s didn't stand a chance


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Have I mentioned lately that I love me some 390XPs? Them thar 2188s ain't so bad either! Those 660s didn't stand a chance



p.s.s.s.s.s.s.s.s.s.s

red saws are faster. it was at this gtg and at that time and in that wood. lol


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Banned.



also too busy running those lovely 461s.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 28, 2012)

Just walked in the door about 10 minutes ago. Feelin dead on my feet 

Appreciate the GTG Wiggz, and the directions. :msp_wink: 

Good to see all you fellers again. I wish I had'nt ran any of the 461s. Now I feel like a need one, and I just can't make it through life without it. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Made it home, unpacked alittle and shower. What a weekend. Forgot a big shoutout to Randy Evans for building my amazing saws. I love them. Brad your a good dude. I don't think I met anyone there that I didn't like. Thanks once again but damn I want some videos or it was just a dream.:msp_tongue:


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Made it home, unpacked alittle and shower. What a weekend. Forgot a big shoutout to Randy Evans for building my amazing saws. I love them. Brad your a good dude. I don't think I met anyone there that I didn't like. Thanks once again but damn I want some videos or it was just a dream.:msp_tongue:



that 261 is a BEAST.

im done.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

young said:


> that 261 is a BEAST.
> 
> im done.


I like the looks people give when I run a 25" on it but it runs it well.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 28, 2012)

young said:


> that 261 is a BEAST.
> 
> im done.



I hear them 346's aren't too bad either.:matrix:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I hear them 346's aren't too bad either.:matrix:


We need a dislike button on here.:msp_wink:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> We need a dislike button on here.:msp_wink:



You're right I forgot about the 372's and 390's.:sword::jester:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> You're right I forgot about the 372's and 390's.:sword::jester:


Um 395?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Um 395?



Them too.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 28, 2012)

what is cowroys youtube channel name?Had a great time chelsey was asleep before we got home 15 min away.Hope everyone made it home safe,hats off to wigglesworth and mrs. j once again for a great time.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Them too.


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I hear them 346's aren't too bad either.:matrix:



yup they suck, winning all the damn time. hahaha


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 28, 2012)

young said:


> yup they suck, winning all the damn time. hahaha



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.



mikes saw you ported came in 1st in 3cube cant racing.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 28, 2012)

young said:


> mikes saw you ported came in 1st in 3cube cant racing.



I was just having fun, Mike called me while he was still at the gtg. Wish the 372 did better, but you win some, you loose some.

Wish I could have been there, the timing just didn't work out. Looks like everyone had a great time. WTG Jeremy!


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 28, 2012)

Met so many nice people. Thank you all for coming. For those regulars that didnt make it, well.........you really suck


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You can call me the Energizer Bunny:msp_w00t: *Trust me...I don't go like that ALL the time*. But at a GTG, there's too much fun stuff to do to set around much



I call bullchit there....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 28, 2012)

I am very stoked to hear that everyone had such a great time. Isn't that why we're all here anyway?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 28, 2012)

*My adventure....*

Thanks to Jeremy and Mrs. J. for hosting a fine event that was well attended with great weather and food. Good to see some of the other GTG circuit regulars and to meet some new folks. Came home with some different saws than what I went with.

I somehow missed the cutoff from I-24 to 9001 (Wendall Ford Parkway) and was sailing along towards Nashville before I realized my mistake. Skirted around Hopkinsville and was headed north on 9004 when there was an explosion of blue lights behind me. I was passing a pickup pulling a trailer so I backed off and pulled into the right lane so he could pass. Instead he pulled in behind me and I headed to the shoulder. I had the cruise control on and other vehicles were passing me, so I was perplexed as to why I was stopped.

The conversation went like this:

Trooper: "Do you know why I pulled you?"
Me: "No."
Trooper: "How fast were you going?"
Me: "73, I had the cruise control on."
Trooper: "I clocked you at 89 before you saw me and put the brakes on."
Me: "Wasn't me, I had the cruise control on."
Trooper: "Do you have a license?" (I provide)
Trooper: "Insurance card." (I provide)
Trooper: "Where you headed"?
Me: "Lexington."
Trooper: "Where you coming from?"
Me: "Murray, but I missed my turn coming back."
Trooper: "It appears you did." Shines flashlight inside and sees saws, "You work construction?"
Me: "No sir, a group of us met to run and swap saws."
Trooper: "Do you have a radar detector?"
Me: "No."
Trooper: "Do you mind if I search your vehicle?"
Me: "No, go right ahead."
Trooper: "Please step out of the vehicle." (He proceeds to pat me down)
Trooper: "Please stand behind the vehicle." (I move behind vehicle)
After a couple of minutes Trooper comes back and hands me my license and insurance card.
Trooper: "Have a good night."

The trooper has on the other side of the highway when someone going fast braked when they picked up his radar. I was pulled because the back of my Pathfinder apparently looked like the car in question. The trooper had no idea what type of vehicle it was and would have issued me a ticket if he found a radar detector, even if I wasn't the culprit. 

Got in last night at 11:00, drove 599 miles and had a great time. Need to unload and clean everything up.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Well what is it!!!!!!???????



3/8" chain, .050, there are some variants....


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

Home and drinking coffee. I lost every race I entered and gave my saw away. 

I loved every second of it too.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Home and drinking coffee. I lost every race I entered and gave my saw away.
> 
> I loved every second of it too.



A pipe saw. Really??? C'mon now  

Thx for coming!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> A pipe saw. Really??? C'mon now
> 
> Thx for coming!!!!



Well J likes to tinker.......I ain't got time. :msp_wink:


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> A pipe saw. Really??? C'mon now
> 
> Thx for coming!!!!



but but you like loud chainsaws and hearing them all day, dont cha? :jester:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Where's all those vids that I didn't take? How about the race results? I know you're not tired or anything like that, lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Where's all those vids that I didn't take? How about the race results? I know you're not tired or anything like that, lol.



I came in last place in the three cube. 

Someone had to. :msp_mellow:


----------



## greg409 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I came in last place in the three cube.
> 
> Someone had to. :msp_mellow:



E85'd be my guess

luck,greg


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I came in last place in the three cube.
> 
> Someone had to. :msp_mellow:



It should have been me. I've never been more aggrivate running a chainsaw in my life! *Pathetic *performance on my part:help:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It should have been me. I've never been more aggrivate running a chainsaw in my life! *Pathetic *performance on my part:help:



Yeah that down......changeover.......up stuff don't feel right. I'll bet I looked a little 'tarded trying.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

I came in third in 3 cube in my first race ever


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> I came in third in 3 cube in my first race ever



Yeah, and you knocked me OUT of 3rd, lol. I deserved FAR less than 4th place though!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> I came in third in 3 cube in my first race ever





blsnelling said:


> Yeah, and you knocked me OUT of 3rd, lol. I deserved FAR less than 4th place though!



And this proves that we ain't no operators. :bang:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> And this proves that we ain't no operators. :bang:


"I have a potty mouth" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 28, 2012)

*Who brought the Mac Super 250?*

Who brought the Super 250, the saw was sitting just inside the "lunch room"? We spoke early in the day and you mentioned you might have a spare starter assembly. If anyone knows, please post up or PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Paging Cowroy. Cowroy come in. Notice: All meals and sleep must be forgone until all vids are posted:hmm3grin2orange: It's a duty that you owe your fellow CADists, lol.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 28, 2012)

M y saws ran, ( no last places)the chains stayed on , had fun ,granddaughter had a blast playing ,met fine folks and ate like a chainsaw hog, sorry about the bologna ,hope the boudin or whatever it was turned out good,over and out napping before work tonight , thanks again everyone,glad it wasn t on opening day of rifle season in tn, because my gun would have got to sit it the rack that day, and that is rare!!!!!!Cowroy takes awesome footage,we just want to see it,lol. Thaks cowroy. aba


----------



## greg409 (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Paging Cowroy. Cowroy come in. Notice: All meals and sleep must be forgone until all vids are posted:hmm3grin2orange: It's a duty that you owe your fellow CADists, lol.





View attachment 259637


opcorn:


View attachment 259638



luck,greg


----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't have any video, but will throw up a few pics. Bunch of saws running was beautiful music.

Some of us didn't wuss out because of a little rain.:msp_tongue:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

young said:


> mikes saw you ported came in 1st in 3cube cant racing.



No surprice if it was one of his 346xp saws!


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2012)

A few more.


----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2012)

Some more,


----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2012)

Tired looking yet?


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 28, 2012)

Keep em coming,great photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2012)

Try to get them all up.


----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2012)

Last ones maybe.


----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2012)

Some big ones.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

good,,, no pics of me,, your camera is saved from cracked lenses,,,, least you got my wifes good side


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I came in last place in the three cube.
> 
> Someone had to. :msp_mellow:



thats why i didn't race randy,, i wanted to see you come in last,, i would have hated to take the privilege away from you:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,,
by the way,, thanks for the lesson


----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> good,,, no pics of me,, your camera is saved from cracked lenses,,,, least you got my wifes good side




That's because I didn't take any pics in the "lunch room"
Everybody had a handfull of saws or FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Great pics milkman it was great meeting and talking to you.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

milkman said:


> That's because I didn't take any pics in the "lunch room"
> Everybody had a handfull of saws or FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i did have 2 to many pieces of pie


----------



## milkman (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Great pics milkman it was great meeting and talking to you.




Thanks, looking forward to spring.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm back home, safe and sound. The trucks unloaded, and now it's time to wash this filthy body!



dang brad,, i don't know how you did it,, run saws all day then drive all the way home


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i did have 2 to many pieces of pie


Its impossible to have too much pie!!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Its impossible to have too much pie!!



There was pie...?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Its impossible to have too much pie!!



Mmmmmmmm Pie!!!!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Mmmmmmmm Pie!!!!!!


After this weekend I still have not met a pie that I didn't like and as Randy would say yes they were ported and heavily modded LOL.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

*Here ya go Randy*

Just got home shortly ago and the wife is working on uploading a few pictures she got.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Just got home shortly ago and the wife is working on uploading a few pictures she got.



That's the stuff that makes life worth living.......Thanks Durand!!!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Its impossible to have too much pie!!



don't bet on it,, i had 3 pieces and i should have stopped at 2


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Cowroy I see you. Come off those pics I know you got them.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

An idea for the Spring GTG?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> An idea for the Spring GTG?



We need to ask the King of Pies...:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 28, 2012)

Yet now sat down. Mitch and I have cleaned the back lot, stacked the rest of the cants and cleaned up all th saw dust. There was LOTS of saw dust. Lol

Guys, thanks for coming. It would have been a terrible GTg without y'all. 

Y'all want some race results?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Yet now sat down. Mitch and I have cleaned the back lot, stacked the rest of the cants and cleaned up all th saw dust. There was LOTS of saw dust. Lol
> 
> Guys, thanks for coming. It would have been a terrible GTg without y'all.
> 
> *Y'all want some race results?*



Uhhh yeah!!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Yet now sat down. Mitch and I have cleaned the back lot, stacked the rest of the cants and cleaned up all th saw dust. There was LOTS of saw dust. Lol
> 
> Guys, thanks for coming. It would have been a terrible GTg without y'all.
> 
> Y'all want some race results?



just save all the typing jer since i won,, there,,saved you all the trouble
i know i can speak for everyone,,even sharon,, we had a fantastic time


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Just got home shortly ago and the wife is working on uploading a few pictures she got.



I know that we are in a hick state, but we do have some basic child labor laws!!!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Uhhh yeah!!!:msp_sneaky:



Haha.

Here's the 3 cube. I went ahead and averaged em and wrote it out where it didn't look like chick'n scratch...well...looks better anyways. 






I'm workin on the others...


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> blah blah blah.... where it didn't look like *chick'n scratch*...well...looks better anyways.
> ...



what you trying to say, my handwriting sucks?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Haha.
> 
> Here's the 3 cube. I went ahead and averaged em and wrote it out where it didn't look like chick'n scratch...well...looks better anyways.
> 
> ...



That 5th place 550xp was a stock Bologna saw BTW...


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 28, 2012)

young said:


> what you trying to say, my handwriting sucks?



Um....yes.


----------



## young (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> That 5th place 550xp was a stock Bologna saw BTW...



randy has his chain backwards.

jeremy has no excuse. hes slow.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 28, 2012)

Before the rest of the results are posted let it be known I did not have a race chain as everyone else did. Sorry we had to leave early was the Boudin good?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 28, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Before the rest of the results are posted let it be known I did not have a race chain as everyone else did. Sorry we had to leave early was the Boudin good?



Race chain? What's a race chain? I didn't see no race chains?? :dunno:

And the boudin was EXCELLENT!! Had some for breakfast too. 

Here's da 4 cube. Darn u stumpy... 






5 cube shortly...


----------



## cowroy (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Made it home, unpacked alittle and shower. What a weekend. Forgot a big shoutout to Randy Evans for building my amazing saws. I love them. Brad your a good dude. I don't think I met anyone there that I didn't like. Thanks once again but damn I want some videos or it was just a dream.:msp_tongue:





deerjackie said:


> what is cowroys youtube channel name?Had a great time chelsey was asleep before we got home 15 min away.Hope everyone made it home safe,hats off to wigglesworth and mrs. j once again for a great time.





blsnelling said:


> Where's all those vids that I didn't take? How about the race results? I know you're not tired or anything like that, lol.





blsnelling said:


> Paging Cowroy. Cowroy come in. Notice: All meals and sleep must be forgone until all vids are posted:hmm3grin2orange: It's a duty that you owe your fellow CADists, lol.



Hear we go folks. I am starting to up load them now.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 28, 2012)

Da fives...






I'll get the rest later tonight. I'm tired, and gotta work tonight. Sorry guys, u gotsta wait, unless someone snapped a pic of the time sheets...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Keep em coming,great photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, but names on who is in the pictures would have made them a lot more interesting, as always! :msp_smile:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

6 cube 

1st Brad 390- 8.50
2nd Durand 395- 9.31
3rd Jackie 066- 9.89
4th Jake 385- 10.01
5th Jeremy/ Young 660- 10.43
6th Scott 066- 10.71


Scotts 066 on pipe fastest average was 7.61!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Race chain? What's a race chain? I didn't see no race chains?? :dunno:
> 
> And the boudin was EXCELLENT!! Had some for breakfast too.
> 
> ...



I never did understand that Stumpy could get the 365 that good, without doing any work inside the transfers (his own sratement) - but I also notised the competition wasn't really hot in that class (4 cube) - was it the same saw that won tlandrums 4 cube "buildout"?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I never did understand that Stumpy could get the 365 that good, without doing any work inside the transfers (his own sratement) - but I also notised the competition wasn't really hot in that class (4 cube) - was it the same saw that won tlandrums 4 cube "buildout"?



same saw with a little more work as I understood it. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> same saw with a little more work as I understood it. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.



I assume that "extra work" was inside the transfers, until someone tells me different - they really need it, as far as I know! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> 6 cube
> 
> 1st Brad 390- 8.50
> 2nd Durand 395- 9.31
> ...



A pipe changes everything, and surely is impractical on a work saw! :msp_smile:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Da fives...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poor poor randy


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 28, 2012)

Good videos and pictures. I hate I missed it. I'm sure this drive to louisiana was more fun:taped:


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 28, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Before the rest of the results are posted let it be known I did not have a race chain as everyone else did. Sorry we had to leave early was the Boudin good?



Is Gracie ok? I was really worried.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

Good job on the vids cowroy! 


Thats heads up racing was the most fun of all the racing. Brad and I playing with our 372s....

[video=youtube;dr_qlANj-qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dr_qlANj-qc[/video]


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

Close to a tie so we swaped sides. fun fun FUN!

[video=youtube;zzCOIKgqFxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zzCOIKgqFxM[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Good job on the vids cowroy!
> 
> 
> Thats heads up racing was the most fun of all the racing. Brad and I playing with our 372s....
> ...



That's a proper sawbuck! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 28, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Good videos and pictures. I hate I missed it. I'm sure this drive to louisiana was more fun:taped:



We just walked in the door, almost 10 hours (wife and dog), I could drive it in 7 pretty easy.



Mrs. J said:


> Is Gracie ok? I was really worried.



Gracie is fine, she has moped around with her feelings hurt all the way home and when she got out here it was non stop, no problems at all just hate we had to leave early. I still had Scotch to drink and good cigars to smoke.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> poor poor randy



Who is Randy *B* - I know of only one Randy on here? :confused2:.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Who is Randy *B* - I know of only one Randy on here? :confused2:.



Rburg


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Who is Randy *B* - I know of only one Randy on here? :confused2:.



BarneyRB in this case. Several Randys there!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

The Energizer Bunny ran out of juice. I just got up from a 3 1/2 hour nap


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Good job on the vids cowroy!
> 
> 
> Thats heads up racing was the most fun of all the racing. Brad and I playing with our 372s....



That heads up racing is da bomb! I had a blast as well. BTW, long live the *71cc* 372


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That heads up racing is da bomb! I had a blast as well. BTW, long live the *71cc* 372



Oh bologna. I cut all the knots out for you


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Oh bologna. I cut all the knots out for you



I truely appreciate that!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Close to a tie so we swaped sides. fun fun FUN!
> 
> [video=youtube;zzCOIKgqFxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zzCOIKgqFxM[/video]



My cookie hit the ground first:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I truely appreciate that!



haha, Just yanking your chain. 



Thanks to Mr.and Mrs. Wigglesworth for putting up with my wife and I all weekend, I look forward to next time!


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Who is Randy *B* - I know of only one Randy on here? :confused2:.



That would be ME.....


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Who is Randy *B* - I know of only one Randy on here? :confused2:.



i was referring to mastermind


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My cookie hit the ground first:hmm3grin2orange:



I think we shoulda swapped chain and tried it again................... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I never did understand that Stumpy could get the 365 that good, without doing any work inside the transfers (his own sratement) - but I also notised the competition wasn't really hot in that class (4 cube) - was it the same saw that won tlandrums 4 cube "buildout"?


It has 041 parts in it, thats the secret.


----------



## stihlbro (Oct 28, 2012)

Cowroy,
Thanks for sharing the videos! I know how much time that takes.........




Joey


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> That would be ME.....





o8f150 said:


> i was referring to mastermind



Hmmm?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I think we shoulda swapped chain and tried it again................... :hmm3grin2orange:



That just might have had something to do with it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i was referring to mastermind



Don't feel bad for me.......cutting cookies ain't my thing. Big bars and strong saws is more to my liking. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Don't feel bad for me.......cutting cookies ain't my thing. Big bars and strong saws is more to my liking. :msp_thumbup:



Amen brutha!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That just might have had something to do with it:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, Ill be better prepared with a chain next time :msp_sneaky:


I still had fun losing with my own chain . I had about 5 1/2 hours of time in that chain :help:. Second place is first loser though!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I think we shoulda swapped chain and tried it again................... :hmm3grin2orange:



I assume Brads rakers were high (as usual?)


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm working on a better chain as well:msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Don't feel bad for me.......cutting cookies ain't my thing. Big bars and strong saws is more to my liking. :msp_thumbup:



i have to admit,, me you and brad are all in the same boat, my brain and hands don't communicate together to well anymore, now if we was doing 1 cut it would be a different story,,, wait i will take that back since jeremy whooped me pretty bad that one race:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i have to admit,, me you and brad are all in the same boat, my brain and hands don't communicate together to well anymore, now if we was doing 1 cut it would be a different story,,, wait i will take that back since jeremy whooped me pretty bad that one race:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



You were not racing any Echos this time was ya? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i have to admit,, me you and brad are all in the same boat, my brain and hands don't communicate together to well anymore, now if we was doing 1 cut it would be a different story,,, wait i will take that back since jeremy whooped me pretty bad that one race:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Yeah that up, down crap scares me. I could hurt muh selfs.:msp_sad:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> You were not racing any Echos this time was ya? :msp_rolleyes:



I remember that day........ :msp_wink:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I remember that day........ :msp_wink:



Who could ever forget the "I got beat by a Poulan?" cries.  Thats ok that Poulan beat all the rest of em too but they werent whining. .


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> You were not racing any Echos this time was ya? :msp_rolleyes:



echo,,, whats an echo,,,

i was running my 346xp with a 3/8 chain,,, jer cheated and was running a race chain :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
see you can teach an old dog new tricks,,


----------



## Pendagator (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey! I had a good time at the GTG- good to see everybody and all the saws. Thanks to the Wiggs for having me out. The BBQ was great and there was lots of good desserts. I had about three helpings of four different desserts and there was a bunch more I didn't try. Then on the way home I stupidly pulled into the Dairy Queen and got a large dipped cone, so it was a "sweet" day. Here's a link to some more pics, sorry I forgot how to embed them into the post.

2012-Fall WKY-GTG - a set on Flickr


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> haha, Just yanking your chain.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mr.and Mrs. Wigglesworth for putting up with my wife and I all weekend, I look forward to next time!


Still wanted to see you scratch jeremys back with the trackhoe,lol. I know you could do it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Dis I miss something I didn't see any pics by cowroy and just three videos?


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 28, 2012)

I do want to express a heartfelt thanks to Jer and Mrs. J for having us from the Bayou State. We had a great time and again thanks for putting up with us.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Who is Randy *B* - I know of only one Randy on here? :confused2:.




Yes ST, there were at least 3 Randy's there that I met. I guess you could say we had Randy-cubed ;-)

dw 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 28, 2012)

was there a raffle, or has all the cheese finally slid off my cracker?


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 28, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Yes ST, there were at least 3 Randy's there that I met. I guess you could say we had Randy-cubed ;-)
> 
> dw
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk






Actually there was another if you go by my FIRST name!


Mike


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Dis I miss something I didn't see any pics by cowroy and just three videos?


 T hey are updated now, go to bottom and click on blue cowroy 64 and you will see them all as they come in


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 28, 2012)

I been hearing about this bad, bad husky from tn /ga line and i got to say it was bad, glad i got to run the 3120 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are Cowroy's vids. cowroy64's channel - YouTube


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> echo,,, whats an echo,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do recall a post saying the only rule was everyone had to run the same gas.... :msp_sneaky: Think someone knew thay had a race chain in their back pocket when the rules were made????? ;-)

I like the idea of the ones. I've read where everyone has to run chain from the same spool. Levels the field to builder + sawyer technique. 

dw


Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 28, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Still wanted to see you scratch jeremys back with the trackhoe,lol. I know you could do it.:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL. Probably woulda took me a little practice to get used to that dinosaur, but I think I coulda!


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 28, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> I do recall a post saying the only rule was everyone had to run the same gas.... :msp_sneaky: Think someone knew thay had a race chain in their back pocket when the rules were made????? ;-)
> 
> I like the idea of the ones. I've read where everyone has to run chain from the same spool. Levels the field to builder + sawyer technique.
> 
> ...


 I can remember in the early 80 s they took a wore out chisel chain and a 3 sided bevel file and you didn t dare breathe the fumes from the exhaust that o45 super was putting out running a 16 in bar and it got fast from use and an experienced eye.


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 28, 2012)

Mrs komatsu. Mrs J and brads dad. Pretty sure we didn't move from these spots for more than just a few minutes. I only moved to get chess pie than quickly returned


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 28, 2012)

Bringing round filed chain to a race is like a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> I do recall a post saying the only rule was everyone had to run the same gas.... :msp_sneaky: Think someone knew thay had a race chain in their back pocket when the rules were made????? ;-)
> 
> I like the idea of the ones. I've read where everyone has to run chain from the same spool. Levels the field to builder + sawyer technique.
> 
> ...



there wasn't anything at stake,, it was for fun and fun it was,, but it won't happen again,,, someday,, some how i will beat him :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Mrs komatsu. Mrs J and brads dad. Pretty sure we didn't move from these spots for more than just a few minutes. I only moved to get chess pie than quickly returned



sharon didn't leave from that area to much either


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

All the food was great the only problem was that people ran them dam noisey chainsaw thingys nearly all day. For the love of God quite them things down.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 28, 2012)

One of the coolest moments of the GTG.. Not only the auction, or the auctioneer, but also the final destination of the book! Just hope everyone signed it.... 

And it is probably the only book w/ one of the cool mastermind stickers ;-)

[video=youtube;9gYY8FJ9-aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUlP11EqbZKhK4YuwuwSEf9w&feature=player_detailpage&v=9gYY8FJ9-aY[/video]


dw


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 28, 2012)

Probably my favorite vid. Not just for the obvious 65cc saw whippin da 76cc saw, but for the acrobatics...or is dem aerobatics? 

[video=youtube;po1_AG0TlTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po1_AG0TlTE&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm feelin funny after watchin that.......


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Probably my favorite vid. Not just for the obvious 65cc saw whippin da 76cc saw, but for the acrobatics...or is dem aerobatics?
> 
> [video=youtube;po1_AG0TlTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po1_AG0TlTE&feature=plcp[/video]



that made me dizzy watching it


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm feelin funny after watchin that.......



So you feel how you look?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> So you feel how you look?



I reckon....... 

How's tricks?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I reckon.......
> 
> How's tricks?



Rectum? Dang near killed em....

Huh?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Rectum? Dang near killed em....
> 
> *Huh?*



That's what I figured.


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 28, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> One of the coolest moments of the GTG.. Not only the auction, or the auctioneer, but also the final destination of the book! Just hope everyone signed it....
> 
> And it is probably the only book w/ one of the cool mastermind stickers ;-)
> 
> ...




Thanks for the kind words Doug.
I knew my big loud mouth would come in handy for something someday!!!LOL
I was glad to do it to help Jasha.


Mike


----------



## cowroy (Oct 28, 2012)

Here is a sad attempt to put some faces with names. If you acted like you didn't want to be on the video I wasn't twisting your arm, but next time you will tell us your ArboristSite name. Some of you were busy and I didn't want to bother you.
[video=youtube_share;q1b2m3pE78U]http://youtu.be/q1b2m3pE78U[/video]


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 28, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Here is a sad attempt to put some faces with names. If you acted like you didn't want to be on the video I wasn't twisting your arm, but next time you will tell us your ArboristSite name.
> [video=youtube;Objh-vIsd0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Objh-vIsd0w&feature=share&list=UUlP11EqbZKhK4YuwuwSEf9w[/video]



Wasn't trying to ignore you, but you should have slapped me on the back of the head. I looked sorta rude in that one, sorry wasn't trying to be......


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry I didn't realize that was what was going on I was the Guy working on the 395 on the bench.


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 28, 2012)

Fella's, I can't tell you how bad I wanted to be there, just couldn't. Glad a GREAT time was had by all based on what I can see.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Sorry I didn't realize that was what was going on I was the Guy working on the 395 on the bench.


Blame it on young,the nametag guy.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 28, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Blame it on young,the nametag guy.



Great idea Jackie. Dang it young!!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Termite (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Sorry I didn't realize that was what was going on I was the Guy working on the 395 on the bench.



I didn't know you wanted names either. I was the guy in the red sweat shirt with the white hat near the end handing the tool to the other guy in a red shirt..Termite..Brian


----------



## young (Oct 29, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Blame it on young,the nametag guy.





Roll Tide said:


> Great idea Jackie. Dang it young!!! :msp_biggrin:



funny thing is i had them with me. next time......maybe


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 29, 2012)

young said:


> funny thing is i had them with me. next time......maybe



Geez. That would have been great. I think I introduced myself to the same person three times  putting where the are from on there would be great too.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 29, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Geez. That would have been great. I think I introduced myself to the same person three times  putting where the are from on there would be great too.


Thats a great idea. Im looking forward to another gtg. Best time Ive had in a long time.


----------



## Termite (Oct 29, 2012)

I would think a guy from Tennessee would't use RollTide for a handle. Or have a Husquvarna in his avatar and then sell Stihl's. Maybe that is why he wouldn't give his name? Maybe? LOL


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 29, 2012)

Termite said:


> I would think a guy from Tennessee would't use RollTide for a handle. Or have a Husquvarna in his avatar and then sell Stihl's. Maybe that is why he wouldn't give his name? Maybe? LOL


 Haha. Family is from Paint Rock Alabama. I catch #### everytime I bring my Husqvarna in the shop until they see it run. You forgot something this is Tennessee, everything is backwards here:msp_biggrin: Oh an the name is David by the way.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 29, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> You forgot something this is Tennessee, everything is backwards here



isn't that the truth


----------



## Termite (Oct 29, 2012)

"Oh an the name is David by the way." 

My memory isn't good but I remembered your name.
This site is even better after I have met some people in person.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

young said:


> funny thing is i had them with me. next time......maybe



Slacker


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 29, 2012)

Guess its time to start planning the spring GTG. I'm getting so much practice I'm bound to throw a perfect one soon  

Jer turns 31 on November 10th. What should I get him?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 29, 2012)

Termite said:


> I would think a guy from Tennessee would't use RollTide for a handle. Or have a Husquvarna in his avatar and then sell Stihl's. Maybe that is why he wouldn't give his name? Maybe? LOL



The 395 is just plain sexy... He can't help but to put it in his avatar... 
How did it run against Durand's???


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> The 395 is just plain sexy... He can't help but to put it in his avatar...
> How did it run against Durand's???


Never ran them against eachother in large wood. We need a large wood race next time


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 29, 2012)

I didn't see any 7900's in the 5 cube... 
Nobody had any built ones down there???
What gives??? Brad? Wiggs?? 
Quit slackin', and get something built for the next one!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't see any 7900's in the 5 cube...
> Nobody had any built ones down there???
> What gives??? Brad? Wiggs??
> Quit slackin', and get something built for the next one!!!



No 7900s in my stable. Never have cared for them. Flame suit on!


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't see any 7900's in the 5 cube...
> Nobody had any built ones down there???
> What gives??? Brad? Wiggs??
> Quit slackin', and get something built for the next one!!!



Naw, it was the 5 cube *PRO* saw class. 

:hmm3grin2orange: 

otstir:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Guess its time to start planning the spring GTG. I'm getting so much practice I'm bound to throw a perfect one soon
> 
> Jer turns 31 on November 10th. What should I get him?



sharon already said she wants to go to the spring one if you all have it,,, she will be running saws then, she said she just didn't want to show us guys up this round being a newbie


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> No 7900s in my stable. Never have cared for them. Flame suit on!



yea but you will never show us all your echos:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> yea but you will never show us all your echos:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



None of those either:msp_w00t:


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, I came home and started looking around and quickly figured out I've got everything to build a 4 & 5 cube saw so when I show up again I hope to finish ahead of last. 65cc and a 83cc saw should fit in very nicely. Now if I can only build a chain I'll be better than I was. Now I need to figure out what to do for a 3 cuber.............


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> No 7900s in my stable. Never have cared for them. Flame suit on!



372's are awesome... But after running JD's 7901, just be thankful it wasn't around to rain on the husky's parade...
Spring will be fun if Wiggs has another one then...
I will try to bring the stable full of "the OTHER pro saws"...

:hell_boy:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

Bring it on! I love good friendly competition It'll take one mean 7900 to beat a strong 372.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Probably my favorite vid. Not just for the obvious 65cc saw whippin da 76cc saw, but for the acrobatics...or is dem aerobatics?
> 
> [video=youtube;po1_AG0TlTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po1_AG0TlTE&feature=plcp[/video]



That's a *MIGHTY *fine 365 you built there J!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bring it on! I love good friendly competition It'll take one mean 7900 to beat a strong 372.



I know... They're just plain angry saws... I love a hot 372!!!

Just like a mean 7900 a little better is all...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Oct 29, 2012)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/po1_AG0TlTE?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

That video about makes me loose my lunch!


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 29, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Guess its time to start planning the spring GTG. I'm getting so much practice I'm bound to throw a perfect one soon
> 
> Jer turns 31 on November 10th. What should I get him?



Wow He is so lucky! He gets to share a birth-month with me  I'm on the 8th We should have had cake and party hats at teh GTG ;-)


dw


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't see any 7900's in the 5 cube...
> Nobody had any built ones down there???
> What gives??? Brad? Wiggs??
> Quit slackin', and get something built for the next one!!!



So whats a 7900 anyways? :msp_unsure:



I will say that JD's Treemonkey 7901 is the most impressive 7900/7901 I've ever had in my hands! I wouldn't mind owning one myself!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 29, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> So whats a 7900 anyways? :msp_unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that JD's Treemonkey 7901 is the most impressive 7900/7901 I've ever had in my hands! I wouldn't mind owning one myself!



And I think Heavyfuel is gunnin' for JD now... :msp_wink:
[video=youtube;7jIPZloYvZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jIPZloYvZQ&feature=em-subs_digest-newavtr&list=TL0XIfTDzrulw[/video]


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Guess its time to start planning the spring GTG. I'm getting so much practice I'm bound to throw a perfect one soon
> 
> Jer turns 31 on November 10th. What should I get him?


An 8 point buck and tell everyone he shot it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 29, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Jer turns 31 on November 10th. What should I get him?



How about a rake and shovel to clean up the mess he made on Saturday?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 29, 2012)

Did I mention I own a pipe saw now.... 

[video=youtube;AYsbrF3hytg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYsbrF3hytg&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 29, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Did I mention I own a pipe saw now....



That thing is just wicked!


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 29, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Guess its time to start planning the spring GTG. I'm getting so much practice I'm bound to throw a perfect one soon
> 
> Jer turns 31 on November 10th. What should I get him?


I've heard he wants a 441 crm. Believe I read that on the internet.LOL


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 29, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Did I mention I own a pipe saw now....
> 
> [video=youtube;AYsbrF3hytg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYsbrF3hytg&feature=plcp[/video]



Ugh


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 29, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Ugh



I have heard that "Ugh" before.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 29, 2012)

I bet he would like 30 -40 chainsaw hogs running saws that sat nov 10 and some smoked bologna (wont let you down, i promise) at 8 am , since he will be recovered from last gtg, everyone bring a couple of landscape timbers and the show is on.lol That would be one heck of a birthday. We need a vote on this.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> That thing is just wicked!



That's cause it's wearing the Mastermind logo.....


----------



## young (Oct 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That's cause it's wearing the Mastermind logo.....



it was until it fell off the saw. plastic were too nasty for the sticker to stay sticking. :msp_razz:

btw next wky gtg should host the 461 build off.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2012)

young said:


> it was until it fell off the saw. plastic were too nasty for the sticker to stay sticking. :msp_razz:
> 
> btw next wky gtg should host the 461 build off.



You need to hook our friend Jer up with some new plastics......it's a 064 BTW. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Did I mention I own a pipe saw now....



I heard a rumor you own a piped saw now? I think you forgot to mention that to everyone.


dw


----------



## young (Oct 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You need to hook our friend Jer up with some new plastics......it's a 064 BTW. :msp_thumbup:



or i could just clean it haha.

i know the piped saw was a 064.

just saying there should be a 461 build off. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> How about a rake and shovel to clean up the mess he made on Saturday?



I am sure there has been a piped saw running making more chips every day this week.... 



Mrs. J said:


> Ugh



How bout it Mrs. J? You tired of hearing that pipe scream yet ;-) Jer sleeping in the shop w/ the saw?


dw


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 30, 2012)

I did not hear a pipe saw did yall? love it, want one,


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2012)

young said:


> or i could just clean it haha.
> 
> i know the piped saw was a 064.
> 
> just saying there should be a 461 build off. :msp_thumbup:



I was just reminding you that it's a 064 so you wouldn't get J the wrong top cover.

MS461 build off. That's a great idea.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 30, 2012)

*IVE BEEN ROBBED!!!!!
*





























To "whom it may concern", just put the little orange carb screwdriver in a envelope and please send it back. It's very sentimental to me, and I'll probably never be able to find another one....


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 30, 2012)

I believe I left my carb adjustment tool for my Husqvarna there too. You wont need a screwdrvier anymore after your wife gets you one of those 441 CM youve wanted:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> *IVE BEEN ROBBED!!!!!
> *
> 
> To "whom it may concern", just put the little orange carb screwdriver in a envelope and please send it back. It's very sentimental to me, and I'll probably never be able to find another one....



thieving bastards...
You just can't be nice to some people. I know a guy that knows a guy that might be able to get you a replacement. I hope your home insurance covers it because I'm not gonna lie to you Jeremy, it ain't gonna be cheap.....


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 30, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> I believe I left my carb adjustment tool for my Husqvarna there too. You wont need a screwdrvier anymore after your wife gets you one of those 441 CM youve wanted:hmm3grin2orange:



all he's gonna need then is some bread, cheese and maybe a little mustard....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2012)

Those little screwdrivers are invaluable! I couldn't run my saws without one


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Those little screwdrivers are invaluable! I couldn't run my saws without one



I've noticed that.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

i hate to tell you guys this and give the bad news,, those screw drivers are NLA


----------



## young (Oct 30, 2012)

i stoled it. hahahahahahaha


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 30, 2012)

My orange's don't need no screwdriver.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

young said:


> i stoled it. hahahahahahaha



figures,,, you can't trust a midget:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've noticed that.



Brad's the only person I ever met that can actually "wear out" a carb....
Or worry it to death...
:big_smile:


----------



## milkman (Oct 30, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> thieving bastards...
> You just can't be nice to some people. I know a guy that knows a guy that might be able to get you a replacement. I hope your home insurance covers it because I'm not gonna lie to you Jeremy, *it ain't gonna be cheap*.....



We gotta start another fundraser!!!!!!!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> *IVE BEEN ROBBED!!!!!
> *
> To "whom it may concern", just put the little orange carb screwdriver in a envelope and please send it back. It's very sentimental to me, and I'll probably never be able to find another one....



I think the orange screwdrvers are 10 for $1.00 at Hazard Fraught Tools.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Those little screwdrivers are invaluable! I couldn't run my saws without one



You just need to braze an adjustment knob to all your carbs....


dw


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i hate to tell you guys this and give the bad news,, those screw drivers are NLA



I wish they would make them NLA... run M-tronic on every saw :msp_sneaky:

dw


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> You just need to braze an adjustment knob to all your carbs....
> 
> 
> dw


That would be awesome, just like the cart racers!


----------



## cpr (Oct 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That would be awesome, just like the cart racers!



McCulloch kart saw WHAT?

Yup... I'm that guy.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

They say each of us has our own hell. Well I think I know Brad's.... A stack of cants and a pile of saws with broken H side screws.


dw


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 30, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> I wish they would make them NLA... run M-tronic on every saw :msp_sneaky:
> 
> dw



That would be Jeremy's personal hell... 
Don't think I'd like it much either...
But could get used to it...
A 2 hp chip for your saw?????
:msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 30, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> They say each of us has our own hell. Well I think I know Brad's.... A stack of cants and a pile of saws with broken H side screws.
> 
> 
> dw


Haha thats funny #### right there.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> *IVE BEEN ROBBED!!!!!
> *
> To "whom it may concern", just put the little orange carb screwdriver in a envelope and please send it back. It's very sentimental to me, and I'll probably never be able to find another one....



I think the orange screwdrvers are 10 for $1.00 at Hazard Fraught Tools.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> *IVE BEEN ROBBED!!!!!
> *
> 
> To "whom it may concern", just put the little orange carb screwdriver in a envelope and please send it back. It's very sentimental to me, and I'll probably never be able to find another one....



If you look around I think I lost 3 of them Saturday. I didn't lose my "special" little orange screwdriver though. It's just like the others only about 6" long, if everyone had a good Stihl dealer around he said they come with chop saws and are really sought after. I don't have but 4 of them and he saves them all for me.


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 30, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> I think the orange screwdrvers are 10 for $1.00 at Hazard Fraught Tools.







How much are screnches?????:angry2:


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 30, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> You just need to braze an adjustment knob to all your carbs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've actually thought about doing something like that, I'm not as bad as Brad when it comes to tuning, but close.

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> How much are screnches?????:angry2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got those things coming out my ears for some reason.... and not from the GTG. I seem to pick them up w/ used saws and not sell them w/ because I forget or buyer has one already. 

dw

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 30, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> I got those things coming out my ears for some reason.... and not from the GTG. I seem to pick them up w/ used saws and not sell them w/ because I forget or buyer has one already.
> 
> dw
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk






What would you take for a dozen????

Every time I lay one down and then reach for it..................someone has "borrowed" it!


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 30, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> How much are screnches?????:angry2:
> 
> 
> Mike



That sux u lost a scrench or three.


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> That sux u lost a scrench or three.






Well, at least I did get back the one YOU borrowed!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Well, at least I did get back the one YOU borrowed!!!LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



ouch


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

i just went out and checked my truck and i have 4 screnches,, 6 orange screw drivers,, 3 white screw drivers and 1 black screw driver,,, several new spark plugs,, half dozen bar covers,,, couple of hard cases,,,, and 1 poulan wild thingy,,,, i will post later how much ransom i want for the safe return of all of it


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 30, 2012)

The funniest thing happened. I was throwing my pants in the wash and went to clean out my pockets. I found like 6 orange screwdrivers and three or four screnches. 

I may sell a few of these if anyone wantsa couple. :msp_sneaky:

EDIT: I just seen that 08 found quite a few too. Does anyone out there still have their tools in their possession?


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> What would you take for a dozen????
> 
> Every time I lay one down and then reach for it..................someone has "borrowed" it!
> 
> ...



Don't have em, by the dozen, but I got one you can borrow permanently.... 

I hardly even use on in the field, my 441 came with the Stihl "swiss army" scrench the pouch is always on my chaps and I use it. 







The 441 also came w/ a scrench so I got two w/ that saw. I have two w/ a t27 torqx on the end from string trimmers, those are handy as well.

dw


----------



## stihlbro (Oct 30, 2012)

Did anyone find one of those rotating thingy that you use after you take the top off? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 30, 2012)

stihlbro said:


> Did anyone find one of those rotating thingy that you use after you take the top off? :msp_biggrin:



Hey now, this is a PG site mister...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 30, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Don't have em, by the dozen, but I got one you can borrow permanently....
> 
> I hardly even use on in the field, my 441 came with the Stihl "swiss army" scrench the pouch is always on my chaps and I use it.
> 
> ...



That baby is pretty cool. Where can I find one?


----------



## young (Oct 30, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> That baby is pretty cool. Where can I find one?



try your local stihl dealer. i know my guy has them instock.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

young,,, i have 1 question,,, why do you have a pic of randys legs for your avatar???????


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 30, 2012)

young said:


> try your local stihl dealer. i know my guy has them instock.



The local guy here has to order 3/8 rims.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 30, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> The funniest thing happened. I was throwing my pants in the wash and went to clean out my pockets. I found like 6 orange screwdrivers and three or four screnches.
> 
> I may sell a few of these if anyone wantsa couple. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> EDIT: I just seen that 08 found quite a few too. Does anyone out there still have their tools in their possession?



You dont know how lucky you are that you caught them little screwdrivers before they went in the washer! 

I know a guy who forgot his in the side pocket of his bibs when they went into the washer. The little screw driver wedged itself though one of the little holes in the drum of the washer and busted said drum. 

Water from the washer flooded laundry room, part of the kitchen and den. :bang: Wife was  

Husband seen screw driver hanging in the side of the drum and pulled it before the wife seen it. :msp_biggrin: 

The washer was just a month out of warranty but husband found that the warranty on the drum was for lifetime 

Washer repairman said he never seen a drum broken like that. 

I know that guy checks his bib pockets when he puts them in the laundry now. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 30, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> young,,, i have 1 question,,, why do you have a pic of randys legs for your avatar???????


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## young (Oct 30, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> young,,, i have 1 question,,, why do you have a pic of randys legs for your avatar???????



those are randys legs?!?!?!?

i thought those were chicken legs.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 30, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> young,,, i have 1 question,,, why do you have a pic of randys legs for your avatar???????



Not Randy's legs, chickens don't eat pie.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

young said:


> those are randys legs?!?!?!?
> 
> i thought those were chicken legs.



they look just like his,,, i must have been mistaken,,sorry


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> That baby is pretty cool. Where can I find one?



When I bought my 441, it came w/ a little plastic tool box. IN there was this scrench/multi tool, a hat, and a shirt. I ain't complaining.


dw


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 30, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> they look just like his,,, i must have been mistaken,,sorry



How are you so familiar with what Randy's legs look like?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> How are you so familiar with what Randy's legs look like?



the vids he makes with shorts on,, they stick out like to drum sticks


----------



## young (Oct 30, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> How are you so familiar with what Randy's legs look like?



both of them are in the chicken legs club for men. zing!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

young said:


> both of them are in the chicken legs club for men. zing!



ok,, i am just plain speechless now,,, you got me on that one young :bang::bang:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 30, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> You dont know how lucky you are that you caught them little screwdrivers before they went in the washer!
> 
> I know a guy who forgot his in the side pocket of his bibs when they went into the washer. The little screw driver wedged itself though one of the little holes in the drum of the washer and busted said drum.
> 
> ...



Was the guys name ModifiedMark? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Was the guys name ModifiedMark? :msp_sneaky:



i would bet it was wendel


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> That baby is pretty cool. Where can I find one?



Tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full... search the bay "Stihl Multi tool" and a few pop up. One of them gives the PN.


dw


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 30, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Was the guys name ModifiedMark? :msp_sneaky:



I dont really think its important to say the guys name. :msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> I dont really think its important to say the guys name. :msp_wink:



in other words,, it was you


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 30, 2012)

young said:


> both of them are in the chicken legs club for men. zing!



OOOOOH BURN!!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 30, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full... search the bay "Stihl Multi tool" and a few pop up. One of them gives the PN.
> dw



$30 seems a bit pricey (even with a pouch).


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> OOOOOH BURN!!



yea,,, deep fried  but it was a good one though,, i have to admit that 
don't worry,, i will get that midget someday


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> $30 seems a bit pricey (even with a pouch).



i just sent a new one to an AS member a couple of weeks ago,, it didn't say stihl on it though


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Hahahahahahaha



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 30, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full... search the bay "Stihl Multi tool" and a few pop up. One of them gives the PN.
> 
> 
> dw



Thanks for the info man. And for the PM box reminder. Those things fill up before you know it. 



o8f150 said:


> yea,,, deep fried  but it was a good one though,, i have to admit that
> don't worry,, i will get that midget someday



I'm in the Elephant legs club I guess.  I'd throw you and Randy a few chunks of ham hock if I could.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_sneaky:



well hay chicken legs,, nice to have you show up


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 30, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> in other words,, it was you




Prove it!


----------



## mtrees (Oct 30, 2012)

Poor Randy, only guy I know who gets more ribbing is my brother about eating so much LOLView attachment 260137


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Poor Randy, only guy I know who gets more ribbing is my brother about eating so much LOLView attachment 260137



yea this is true,, but ole randy knows we all love him,, he is like a brother to all of us


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_sneaky:



Sometimes the simplest response is the best one!



dw


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2012)

Roll Tide sent me a pic of him and his son dressed up for Halloween.......







Cute huh?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Roll Tide sent me a pic of him and his son dressed up for Halloween.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## young (Oct 30, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> yea this is true,, but ole randy knows we all love him,, he is like a brother to all of us



speak for yourself. more like grandpappy.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 30, 2012)

young said:


> speak for yourself. more like grandpappy.



Hush up shorty.....


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 30, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> $30 seems a bit pricey (even with a pouch).



Yea, that was my first thought as well. Not sure i'd have paid that much.... It is a handy tool though T-27, scrench, carb screwdriver all on a belt pouch, and one you can't leave it in the shirt pocket to tear up the washing machine, so maybe $30 would have been good insurance for some. :msp_sneaky:


dw


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Roll Tide sent me a pic of him and his son dressed up for Halloween.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously guys thats me and my son. What makes it better is we took the pic in front of the chistmas tree we just put up.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 30, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Seriously guys thats me and my son. What makes it better is we took the pic in front of the chistmas tree we just put up.:msp_biggrin:



Get with the program, you are two months behind Wal-Mart on the tree.


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 30, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> When I bought my 441, it came w/ a little plastic tool box. IN there was this scrench/multi tool, a hat, and a shirt. I ain't complaining.
> 
> 
> dw


 those are tools to disassemble it and mix and match different model parts till it runs again is what i have been told


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 30, 2012)

To answer any ??s about my 4 cube here is some info on it. This cyl was off of a Jred 2165 I built for a friend of mine. I traded cyl with him so I could have a 4 cube for Terrys build off. I don't recall where I ever said it didn't have any transfer work done to it since all of my quadport Sweedish saws have lower transfer work done. This cyl is pretty much the same as I do all the 372's. Here's the thread of that Jred. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/195470.htm

I haven't changed any of the portwork since I put it on the Husky case. I am running a 385 carb. It does have a different piston since the one that was in it for Terry's GTG came apart on me. I used the original piston that had the crown all chewed up since I didn't want to put any more $$ in it than necessary. I turned around .050" off the top of the piston & had to cut the base to get the squish back to where I wanted it. That lowered the intake floor more & increased my dur to the high 170's. 
That is the only change since Terry's.

Glad to see ya'll had fun. I intended on makeing it, but just have way to much going on right now.
I'll try to make it to the next one.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> To answer any ??s about my 4 cube here is some info on it. This cyl was off of a Jred 2165 I built for a friend of mine. I traded cyl with him so I could have a 4 cube for Terrys build off. I don't recall where I ever said it didn't have any transfer work done to it since all of my quadport Sweedish saws have lower transfer work done. This cyl is pretty much the same as I do all the 372's. Here's the thread of that Jred. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/195470.htm
> 
> I haven't changed any of the portwork since I put it on the Husky case. I am running a 385 carb. It does have a different piston since the one that was in it for Terry's GTG came apart on me. I used the original piston that had the crown all chewed up since I didn't want to put any more $$ in it than necessary. I turned around .050" off the top of the piston & had to cut the base to get the squish back to where I wanted it. That lowered the intake floor more & increased my dur to the high 170's.
> That is the only change since Terry's.
> ...


I hope everything is ok with you stumpy. Hang in there and looking forward to more post from ya.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 31, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> I hope everything is ok with you stumpy. Hang in there and looking forward to more post from ya.



Things are goin great. I'll be doin more posting for sure. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sgrizz (Oct 31, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 31, 2012)

young said:


> those are randys legs?!?!?!?
> 
> i thought those were chicken legs.


Husqvarna 3120 unlimited coil modded carb.mkv - YouTube
you be the judge. lol nice saw.


----------



## dwraisor (Nov 1, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> you be the judge. lol nice saw.



Them is some little legs... 

on another note, no wonder it cuts so good... just look at the bar otstir:

[video=youtube;nzSsnYT9st8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzSsnYT9st8[/video]


dw


----------



## wendell (Nov 25, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Met so many nice people. Thank you all for coming. For those regulars that didnt make it, well.........you really suck



As if missing the GTG wasn't bad enough, now I suck. 

FML


----------



## cowroy (Nov 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> As if missing the GTG wasn't bad enough, now I suck.
> 
> FML



We certainly missed all the regulars that weren't able to make it. Did you happen to here I joined the 166 club?


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> As if missing the GTG wasn't bad enough, now I suck.
> 
> FML





But we love you anyway!!!

The AS community would be incomplete with out a few people that suck.
You might suck less if we saw a bit more of you though.

Mike


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 25, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You might suck less if we saw a bit more of you though.



Bringing bacon and pie would go a long way towards smoothing things over.


----------



## wendell (Dec 2, 2012)

cowroy said:


> We certainly missed all the regulars that weren't able to make it. Did you happen to here I joined the 166 club?



I did not but Congratulations. My current schedule has me getting through a few pages of the Other Swap Meet thread at best. I'm way behind. :msp_sad:


----------



## Mrs. J (Dec 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> As if missing the GTG wasn't bad enough, now I suck.
> 
> FML



Aww. We really did miss you though!! gotta make you feel a little better about sucking  

Hoping the regulars make it out in the Spring. We keep adding new People. Pretty cool


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Aww. We really did miss you though!! gotta make you feel a little better about sucking
> 
> Hoping the regulars make it out in the Spring. We keep adding new People. Pretty cool



I'll be there....


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 3, 2012)

Plan to be there as well.


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 3, 2012)

I wouldn't miss it for anything.


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you set a date yet? I would like to go.


----------



## milkman (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm hooked, for sure will be there if it's late March or April. Might modify the pies a little too.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. J (Dec 3, 2012)

No date yet. Trying to work around spring break and my 10 year wedding anniversary. Woot woot


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 3, 2012)

You never know.... I would every go to single 1 of them if I could!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 3, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You never know.... I would every go to single 1 of them if I could!



Leave Andy at home, he would render the Porto-John useless.


----------



## Mrs. J (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm thinking a pie build off. Or cheese cake build off. Sounds like so much more fun.


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 3, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Leave Andy at home, he would render the Porto-John useless.



Not unless he was getting paid for it.


----------



## milkman (Dec 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I'm thinking a pie build off. Or cheese cake build off. Sounds like so much more fun.





I think cherry cheese cake would come out on top. YUM. Might be really hard to arrive with a whole cake though.


Might have to watch Jackie, he'd have a heck of a hangover if he mixed pie and cheese cake.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 3, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> Not unless he was getting paid for it.



Correct, GTG's aren't on the clock nor do Porto-Johns have curtains. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I'm thinking a pie build off. Or cheese cake build off. Sounds like so much more fun.



I could leave my truck at home and drive something more fuel efficient


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is a neat idea.


----------



## Mrs. J (Dec 3, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Here is a neat idea.



Hmm. But I might as well just make two pies. They don't last long here


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

You guys need to set a date for spring...
Hurry up already!!!
There may be some TAMOKians looking to attend...


----------



## Mrs. J (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok you lost me. What is a tomakian? Geez I hate asking questions on this forum lol.


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I could leave my truck at home and drive something more fuel efficient






You only have to get as far as here!!!!!


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Ok you lost me. What is a tomakian? Geez I hate asking questions on this forum lol.



You have to set a date to find out...
Double dog top secret...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I could leave my truck at home and drive something more fuel efficient



I'm thinking that Honda 50R you were riding is pretty efficient you could head to KY Dumb and Dumber style:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You guys need to set a date for spring...
> Hurry up already!!!
> There may be some TAMOKians looking to attend...





Mrs. J said:


> Ok you lost me. What is a tomakian? Geez I hate asking questions on this forum lol.



Probably references folks from Texas, Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas, Kansas, etc. They put that big river there to keep them out!


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 3, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Probably references folks from Texas, Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas, Kansas, etc. They put that big river there to keep them out!



Don't forget Louisiana I'll be there with something running a little better.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 3, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Probably references folks from Texas, Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas, Kansas, etc. They put that big river there to keep them out!



Easy there......:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## milkman (Dec 3, 2012)

We'll need SOMEBODY in charge of name tags!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Dec 3, 2012)

milkman said:


> We'll need SOMEBODY in charge of name tags!!!!!



Young!!! Try to get the outta the car this time


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 3, 2012)

I've already been requested to build a Gumbo for the next shindig so might as well put me down for one......


----------



## Mrs. J (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone remember what the spring 2012 gtg dates were? I'm sure it's on the forum somewhere.


----------



## young (Dec 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Young!!! Try to get the outta the car this time



yes ma'am :msp_razz:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Anyone remember what the spring 2012 gtg dates were? I'm sure it's on the forum somewhere.



Looks like it was March 24, 2012.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Looks like it was March 24, 2012.



Yup... I was there...
That river ain't very effective...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> No date yet. Trying to work around spring break and *my 10 year wedding anniversary*. Woot woot



So sorry.


----------



## Mrs. J (Dec 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So sorry.



I know right!!  

Naw, he's the greatest


----------



## rburg (Dec 4, 2012)

What better way to spend your 10 yr anniversary than with your chainsaw friends.


----------



## Mrs. J (Dec 4, 2012)

rburg said:


> What better way to spend your 10 yr anniversary than with your chainsaw friends.



I'm thinking a cruise would be cool. Where y'all wanna go?


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I'm thinking a cruise would be cool. Where y'all wanna go?



I don't there is a cruise ship in the world that would be ready for a GTG crew.........


----------



## Roll Tide (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I'm thinking a cruise would be cool. Where y'all wanna go?


Norway. Then sawtroll could be at a gtg lol:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I know right!!
> 
> Naw, he's the greatest



Well he is one of my best friends. :msp_thumbup:



Roll Tide said:


> Norway. Then sawtroll could be at a gtg lol:msp_biggrin:



I would love to see Niko running an Echo CS600P.


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well he is one of my best friends. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see Niko running an Echo CS600P.



Has anyone had a cs600p at a gtg that you have been to?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> Has anyone had a cs600p at a gtg that you have been to?



No they haven't.......but I'm a fan of them as you well know.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No they haven't.......but I'm a fan of them as you well know.



I got one on the way...
Just sayin...


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I got one on the way...
> Just sayin...



You'll like it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You'll like it. :msp_thumbup:



I've never owned an Echo... I'm weak...
Had to have it... 
It's still in the box... 
I'll leave it stock for a couple months....


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I've never owned an Echo... I'm weak...
> Had to have it...
> It's still in the box...
> *I'll leave it stock for a couple months....*



Why?????

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Why?????
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



My guess is he likes slow saws.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> My guess is he likes slow saws.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey... Did anyone rattle the mad professor's chain????
I don't think so....
Maybe slow overweight pigs make me happy...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Why?????
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



I like to get to know my victi... Er... Saws, for a while, before they go "under the knife"...


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> No they haven't.......but I'm a fan of them as you well know.



I want to go to the spring gtg. You did mine right before last springs gtg and I wish now that I would have got you to take it.


----------



## cowroy (Dec 5, 2012)

Is there a Shindaiwa equivalent to the 600p?


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 5, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Is there a Shindaiwa equivalent to the 600p?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHgQEYqol6U


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe slow overweight pigs make me happy... :msp_rolleyes:



Are you related to Genius or one-fiddy? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Are you related to Genius or one-fiddy? :hmm3grin2orange:



Eeewww ... Must be Genius...
:msp_biggrin:


----------

